# DR. GreenThumb seeds



## sweetjones (Jun 20, 2007)

I was lookin aroudn for some of the elite cali seeds and i found og kush and bubba kush seeds on the dr greenthumb website. but this is the only place i have seen with these seeds that i thought for a long time were clone only straings.just wondering if anybody has tried them and are they legit


----------



## HydroKush (Jun 25, 2007)

iv herd and lookeed at the greenthumb seeds ..they look legit but idk man ..you shouldnt take my word..He has some great strains tho


----------



## Purple_Ganja (Jun 25, 2007)

and does he ship to the US?


----------



## IndoMan (May 24, 2008)

I googled this and i want to know the same thing i want the big laughing


----------



## maestro420 (Sep 17, 2008)

does anybody know?


----------



## 045 DEUCE (Sep 17, 2008)

they are on the blacklist, id be careful.


----------



## ditchcheck (Sep 23, 2008)

Im growing th OG kush from him now and its ridiculous. the bubba kush hermes so i would stay away. If you want your order to come use a prepaid card and call them. In fact dont order from them because whenever people start talking about a company on here next thing you know the seeds arent being shipped or they're confiscated. The doc is who I use and shit always came, so I like him. The MTF is great to and the Endless Sky and the Kashmiri resin plant. So like I said dont order from him.


----------



## Tripolar (Sep 23, 2008)

Dont use Doc Chronic If your from the states. Take a little time to read ALL the posts on how he rips off U.S. customers. They go back over a year. Not just the ones Raiderman, customhydro and manne are beating to death.

Sure he'll send out a $ 70.00 order. Then try a $200.00 - $300 order and see what happens.

Dont use a credit or debit card with this thief. He will burn you.

Again you have been warned.

Now for all the " little guys " with thier" little grows " to say " dont dis the doc ". And that I suck and all. Just watch. Stupid people will chim In that he's thebest ever.

Fact Is how many med growers or breeders will come to this guys defense ? I bet not one.

You know, Now that I think about It THIS SITE SUCKS. Its like junior high school. Same old tired questions just with someone with 6,000 post in less than 2 months thinking their Motarebel or Subcool and they know all.

Im done.

Tri


----------



## Singularity (Sep 24, 2008)

Indo I'm growing and Vaping the Big Laughing now, it's a fantastic strain and really does produce fits of laughter. Best strain I've grown and I've flowered out about 15 strains.

I want some Endless Sky and OG Kush, and I'm hoping that my Mix pack has one of the two. If the strains are even close to their descriptions they'll be amazing.


*OG Kush*
_Product Code- _*OG*


*Euphoric, narcotic, potent,*
*highly energetic*
*Average yield*
*Dense resinous buds*
*Kush/ hash taste</I>*
*LONG TERM USE WITHOUT*
*TOLERANCE BUILDUP!*
*NO ANXIETY!*
*Potency: 4 out of 5*
*Bouquet: Sweet*
*Taste: Hashy- Lemon- Spicy*​


*INDICA Dominant*
Indoor Growth
Outdoor Growth
Cutting height
24" to 36"*þ*
Plant Height
4' to 6'
Yield (g/m²)
SOG
300 to 400 g
Yield
8 to 32 ounces
Flowering
65 to 75 Days
Finish
October
Potency Key: Strains like
AK-47 or White Widow would
have a rating of 4 out of 5Frost Resistance - 
Spring
Excellent
Frost Resistance - 
Fall
Good
*þWhen flowered at a cutting height of 8" to 10"*

Dr. Greenthumb: Cannabis Sativa, Seeds, Indica, Marijuana Weed, Growing Culture


ps: This has come up before - look at the first two lines of the product description: "*Euphoric, narcotic, potent, **highly energetic". *

How can a strain be narcotic and highly energetic? The stone turns to a high? They happen at the same time? The two states seem to conflict with each other.


----------



## oldbongwater (Sep 29, 2008)

i would not order from anyone else..his shit is all good


----------



## greatwhitewoodsman (Jan 6, 2009)

i have ordered kashmiri, endless sky and the og kush from dr green thumb . had good female/male ratio. currently grow og and endless sky along with barneys farms violator, i have yet to be dissapointed by anything ordered from dr green thumb. and ive ordered from them 7 times....


----------



## frmrboi (Jan 6, 2009)

Tripolar said:


> Dont use Doc Chronic If your from the states.


Uh, the thread is Dr Greenthumb NOT Dr Chronic


----------



## SSHZ (Jan 6, 2009)

He supposedly does have alot of problems getting his seeds into the states so if you're from the red/wht.&blue, order from someone else......


----------



## bud2befree (Jan 6, 2009)

Uummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm"


----------



## kushmaster87 (Jan 11, 2009)

I am currently growing niagara/shiva
its nothing like the photo! It suppost to be pink bud?
I dont think so! Dont order from dr green thumb there rip off's!!!


----------



## VirginHarvester (Jan 11, 2009)

Damn I hate mixed reviews. It would be one thing if the strains were $50 and half the people were happy, half disappointed. But at $175+ per strain there's a lot more risk. I appreciate what one posters says about having ordered seven times but I'd like to see some grow reports. For all the people that say they've grown his strains have you ever seen a grow report? I would think having OG and Bubba in seed form would be special enough to have grow reports- NOBODY else claims to have Bubba and OG in seed. There are not even any pictures on his site of customer grows of these strains. I'm skeptical.


----------



## oldbongwater (Jan 12, 2009)

VirginHarvester said:


> Damn I hate mixed reviews. It would be one thing if the strains were $50 and half the people were happy, half disappointed. But at $175+ per strain there's a lot more risk. I appreciate what one posters says about having ordered seven times but I'd like to see some grow reports. For all the people that say they've grown his strains have you ever seen a grow report? I would think having OG and Bubba in seed form would be special enough to have grow reports- NOBODY else claims to have Bubba and OG in seed. There are not even any pictures on his site of customer grows of these strains. I'm skeptical.


 i have grown out endless,747,bubba,kashmiri,millenium,big laughing, and they were all superior product


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Jan 12, 2009)

VirginHarvester said:


> There are not even any pictures on his site of customer grows of these strains. I'm skeptical.


yes there are pics. just click the link and you'll see pics. he once held bud of the month contests (which i won twice.) and gave away free beans to the winner. all of those pics are there. he may be a little pricey, but the strains are great. i've grown out the bubba kush with great results. there will always be some folks who whine about vendors. i've been using the doctor for years and gotten every order.


----------



## kushmaster87 (Feb 17, 2009)

Silky Shagsalot said:


> yes there are pics. just click the link and you'll see pics. he once held bud of the month contests (which i won twice.) and gave away free beans to the winner. all of those pics are there. he may be a little pricey, but the strains are great. i've grown out the bubba kush with great results. there will always be some folks who whine about vendors. i've been using the doctor for years and gotten every order.


You don't even know what the hell your growing so of course your gunna think you got somthing good jack ass!


----------



## kushmaster87 (Feb 17, 2009)

oldbongwater said:


> i have grown out endless,747,bubba,kashmiri,millenium,big laughing, and they were all superior product


Oh is that what he told you they were! you must be a amature
Don't know what your growing pimp!!


----------



## oldbongwater (Feb 19, 2009)

been growing 30 years..and you?


kushmaster87 said:


> Oh is that what he told you they were! you must be a amature
> Don't know what your growing pimp!!


----------



## kushmaster87 (Mar 11, 2009)

oldbongwater said:


> been growing 30 years..and you?


 30 years anent shit boy I'm old enough to be yo daddy!


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Mar 22, 2009)

kushmaster87 said:


> You don't even know what the hell your growing so of course your gunna think you got somthing good jack ass!


oh man, another youngster, LOL!!! go take a nap, have a bottle and get back to us when you feel better fella.


----------



## The Grinch (Apr 6, 2009)

So back to the O.G questions

This wouldn't be stable would it - as in you'd still have to probably grow out a couple of packs before you get a good 'OG' pheno and even then no guarentee?

Grinch Out


----------



## oldbongwater (Apr 12, 2009)

Doc's strains are probobly some of the most stable you will come across anywhere. 10 seeds..10 identical plants
ob



The Grinch said:


> So back to the O.G questions
> 
> This wouldn't be stable would it - as in you'd still have to probably grow out a couple of packs before you get a good 'OG' pheno and even then no guarentee?
> 
> Grinch Out


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Apr 12, 2009)

oldbongwater said:


> Doc's strains are probobly some of the most stable you will come across anywhere. 10 seeds..10 identical plants ob


agreed! i've grown out his grenadine (no longer available) several times, and it was like the same grow every time. and it's 11 seeds, LOL.


----------



## The Grinch (Apr 13, 2009)

guess i'd better start saving


----------



## Hempville (Apr 13, 2009)

The Grinch said:


> guess i'd better start saving


before you buy from dr greenthumb , keep in mind his elite seed list of clone only's are available in regular form. CLONE ONLY. how is this possible that he has males of bubba and og to polinate the females. jw i dont grow im just curious.


----------



## frmrboi (Apr 13, 2009)

Hempville said:


> CLONE ONLY. how is this possible that he has males of bubba and og to polinate the females. jw i dont grow im just curious.


Feminized are made by self pollination from a male induced flower, colloidal silver is the most favored substance now to reverse flower sex.
The Regular seeds are made by back crossing to another strain's male and continually back crossing the clone to successive generations up off spring. Fourth generation seeds are considered pure enough to pass as a true representation of the original clone (97% pure)


----------



## oldbongwater (Apr 14, 2009)

I am working his bubba's right now, and i can tell you it is some of the tastiest weed i have ever smoked, and it's smothered in trichs..and wonderfully potent too..
ob  


and as far as receiving orders i have ordered so many times i lost track of how many, but i have gotten ALL of them
within 10 or 12 days. I had 1 problem once with 747 germinating..called him up (yes you can TALK to him) and he sent out another pack pronto..and they were fine.
ob 



frmrboi said:


> Feminized are made by self pollination from a male induced flower, colloidal silver is the most favored substance now to reverse flower sex.
> The Regular seeds are made by back crossing to another strain's male and continually back crossing the clone to successive generations up off spring. Fourth generation seeds are considered pure enough to pass as a true representation of the original clone (97% pure)


----------



## Cyproz (May 28, 2009)

well all of you who have gotten 90%+ shipping success rate how did you order? a prepaid card? regular credit card? debit card? money order? i have used my real name and debit card for attitude seeds a bunch with no problems.


----------



## chemdawg (Jun 2, 2009)

I have had nothing but good results with this seedbank.
Have used debit and credit card without any problem


----------



## coopdevillan (Dec 30, 2009)

bump bump bump


----------



## chemdawg (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm smoking doc's C99 right now as I write. Happy New Year!

I have smoked other "Cindy 99's" like Joey Weeds, which is a cross and nothing like the original. Mosca's seems pretty genuine ( not certain) but is a more Indica pheno than greenthumb's... but still pretty good.

ALL the "elites" I've gotten from Doc Greenthumb have been IMHO genuine and 100 % female as advertised. That includes OG Kush, Bubba Kush, L.A. Pure Kush, U.K. Cheese, Chemdawg and now Cindy. I've NEVER had a delivery problem and have ordered from them many, many times over the DECADES. 
Greenthumb's Iranian Short Season autos are the ONLY autos I've ever grown that actually gave me a yield and actually are very potent. EVERY other auto I've grown don't even compare, so please, in the interest of the community don't lie about Greenthumb seeds. they are a good seedbank


----------



## RootsOrganicMan (Jan 1, 2010)

chemdawg said:


> I'm smoking doc's C99 right now as I write. Happy New Year!
> 
> I have smoked other "Cindy 99's" like Joey Weeds, which is a cross and nothing like the original. Mosca's seems pretty genuine ( not certain) but is a more Indica pheno than greenthumb's... but still pretty good.
> 
> ...


 Are doc's elites good performers outdoors? i am going to be ordering sweet 105 and irianian short season and would like to grow an elite. i'm right below canada so the frost comes pretty early.thanks


----------



## GHOPZZ (Jan 1, 2010)

chewdawg how is the c99 from the dr? is it primo stuff? can u grow the irain short season indoors??


----------



## GHOPZZ (Jan 2, 2010)

u here chendawg??


----------



## RootsOrganicMan (Jan 4, 2010)

he gone like the wind man


----------



## dontexist21 (Jan 4, 2010)

chemdawg said:


> I'm smoking doc's C99 right now as I write. Happy New Year!
> 
> I have smoked other "Cindy 99's" like Joey Weeds, which is a cross and nothing like the original. Mosca's seems pretty genuine ( not certain) but is a more Indica pheno than greenthumb's... but still pretty good.
> 
> ...


Joey Weed's C99 are F2's made from the original bro grimm stock not crosses.


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Jan 4, 2010)

Cyproz said:


> well all of you who have gotten 90%+ shipping success rate how did you order? a prepaid card? regular credit card? debit card? money order? i have used my real name and debit card for attitude seeds a bunch with no problems.


100% shipping from the doc, and i've used him for years. i'm gonna try columbian skies outdoor this season. supposed to yield 2-4 elbows per plant!!!
debit card....


----------



## MacGuyver4.2.0 (Jan 4, 2010)

dontexist21 said:


> Joey Weed's C99 are F2's made from the original bro grimm stock not crosses.


 
I still have some Spice Bros seeds that are named Giant Cindy: cross of Green Giant and C99. As far as I know they are out of production for a number of years now, could be wrong though...

Didn't mean to jack your thread, just found that factoid interesting.


----------



## chemdawg (Jan 5, 2010)

QUOTE: chewdawg how is the c99 from the dr? is it primo stuff? can u grow the irain short season indoors??

IMO Dr. Greenthumbs Cindy 99 is exactly the same as the original from the Bros Grimm when it came out years back.


----------



## namknuks (Feb 3, 2010)

I've had very good luck with Dr. Greenthumb but I do live in canada. People who say his strains can't be real must not understand how S1 seeds are made. The bad thing about his seeds is you cant breed with them if you want to breed you need the clone or the original seeds. As for the dipshit complaining about not getting pink or purple coloration your enviroment is to blame not the seeds. Cool temps help to bring out the coloration on a plant that is geneticly capible of doing so.
As far as how much good weed seems to go for he is def worth the price.


----------



## Angry Pollock (Feb 3, 2010)

I've been ordering from DrG since late 90's back when he had niagara, niagara ve and huron, i've been growing endless sky for a while now, its everything as advertised and my orders have always made it to the midwest ,not the fastest but he's always come thru plus he's easy to contact.


----------



## chemdawg (Feb 3, 2010)

My Cindy's were a throwback to the original Bros Grimm Cindy. Absolutely delicious and wonderfully potent. I think the most important thing with autos indoors is to give them lots of watts


----------



## Biggybuds (Feb 5, 2010)

I have ordered from greenthumb many times. Always got my order. All the strains were "as advertised" I have his U.K. Cheese going right now


----------



## greatwhitewoodsman (Feb 5, 2010)

i ordered violator and top dawg from barneys farm top dawg was shit vio was awesome... from dr greenthumb endless sky i Paid 247 bucks for (fem) in my opinion not at all what its cracked up to be...very dissappointed..


----------



## OGMan (Feb 5, 2010)

greatwhitewoodsman said:


> i ordered violator and top dawg from barneys farm top dawg was shit vio was awesome... from dr greenthumb endless sky i Paid 247 bucks for (fem) in my opinion not at all what its cracked up to be...very dissappointed..


Jeez, I grew Top Dawg and thought it was ok...nothing to write home about and it couldn't compare in any way shape or form to Greenthumb's Chemdawg or Endless Sky both of which were heavier and stronger


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 5, 2010)

good info everyone.. i just made a cc order on monday for some of his og kush.. i just called him up on the phone and the whole deal took about five minutes or so.. couldn't have been easier, just waiting on my beans now.. i am soo excited, lol.. they sound like some real dank.. thanks to all who posted here with the good info on the doc..


----------



## GHOPZZ (Feb 6, 2010)

how good is the yield from chewdawg and c99 from dr. greenthumb?


----------



## chemdawg (Feb 6, 2010)

GHOPZZ said:


> how good is the yield from chewdawg and c99 from dr. greenthumb?


the chemdawg just keeps putting weight on and getting stonier the longer you leave her. i know no plant that yields more indoors.

C99 just keeps packing on the resin the longer you leave her and is a good yielder on the sativa side.


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Feb 6, 2010)

racerboy71 said:


> i just called him up on the phone and the whole deal took about five minutes or so..


that's one of the things i like about the doc, you call him, you get him. i'd much rather talk to "the dude," than one of the dudes staff!


----------



## puffntuff (Feb 8, 2010)

Hey how's the chemdawg g13 ???? Has anyone grown it out???


----------



## kushmaster87 (Feb 15, 2010)

I would not trust them ive ordered from them before and did not get what they claimed they were selling I would go to attitude seed bank all there seeds are sent in breeders packs and they are what they claim


----------



## NickNasty (Feb 15, 2010)

kushmaster87 said:


> I would not trust them ive ordered from them before and did not get what they claimed they were selling I would go to attitude seed bank all there seeds are sent in breeders packs and they are what they claim


Your the first person I have heard who has complained about their seeds, what did you order? I have seen people complain about their prices but not about their seeds. Maybe they just got your order wrong. Every business has errors every once in awhile and seedbanks run by people who are high all the time are no exception.


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Feb 17, 2010)

NickNasty said:


> Your the first person I have heard who has complained about their seeds, what did you order? I have seen people complain about their prices but not about their seeds. Maybe they just got your order wrong. Every business has errors every once in awhile and seedbanks run by people who are high all the time are no exception.


Always tends to be the people with single digit posts who are shitting on reputable breeders/banks.

I wonder why that is...?  

You might have just had a bad experience, just call him up and explain and you should have another pack sent to you lickity split!


----------



## McFonz (Feb 17, 2010)

I've read the thread and yet to find any link to any journal by the ones saying they grew it.
Most of the people in favor of Dr. Greenthumb are pretty new to the site as well.

I'm not dissing or anything, I'm really interested in buying a few packs from him but i can't recall too many grows using his genetics.

People can make multiple accounts and say whatever they want. If its ain't backed up by anything I doubt it being true.


----------



## oldbongwater (Feb 22, 2010)

I have ordered from Doc many, many times, and always got what i wanted. His genetics are as close to the "real deal" as you would get anywhere. I can honestly say he has always come through and i have been more than satisfied with his product. If you do not like it do not buy it..simple..


ob






McFonz said:


> I've read the thread and yet to find any link to any journal by the ones saying they grew it.
> Most of the people in favor of Dr. Greenthumb are pretty new to the site as well.
> 
> I'm not dissing or anything, I'm really interested in buying a few packs from him but i can't recall too many grows using his genetics.
> ...


----------



## McFonz (Feb 22, 2010)

oldbongwater said:


> I have ordered from Doc many, many times, and always got what i wanted. His genetics are as close to the "real deal" as you would get anywhere. I can honestly say he has always come through and i have been more than satisfied with his product. If you do not like it do not buy it..simple..
> 
> 
> ob


 Do you have any grow jornal? any pictures of your grow?


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Feb 22, 2010)

dr. greenthumbs gens are top notch! here is a couple pics of his bubba kush. this is the non-femmed version which i don't think he carries anymore. i don't care for femmed beans. to easily hermed.


----------



## chemdawg (Feb 22, 2010)

Silky Shagsalot said:


> dr. greenthumbs gens are top notch! here is a couple pics of his bubba kush. this is the non-femmed version which i don't think he carries anymore. i don't care for femmed beans. to easily hermed.


Nice looking Bubbas there


----------



## CANNIBUS WARRIOR (Feb 25, 2010)

Just ordered some iranian from the good doctor, took a whole 5 mins,he took more time bashing lowryder then it took ordering the beans\. Im gonna do a journal comparing lowryder blueberry against iranian auto flower, look for it


----------



## docter p (Feb 25, 2010)

his iranian shortseason or iranian autoflowerer rocks,more potent than most indoor strains ive smoked,ready in aug,yield could be better i got 4-5 bags on most healthy plants,growing the bubba indoors after a crop out very good stain no hermies in 22 seedlings,i will post harvest pics of the bubba soon.


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Feb 25, 2010)

chemdawg said:


> Nice looking Bubbas there


danka........


----------



## metalf (Feb 25, 2010)

Hempville said:


> before you buy from dr greenthumb , keep in mind his elite seed list of clone only's are available in regular form. CLONE ONLY. how is this possible that he has males of bubba and og to polinate the females. jw i dont grow im just curious.


 look close there fems.


----------



## Biggybuds (Feb 26, 2010)

metalf said:


> look close there fems.


I've bought many,many strains from Greenthumb. All were as advertised and as far as the fems go I never had a single hermy or male out of over a hundred of them


----------



## namknuks (Feb 28, 2010)

Nice to see the Dr. is getting some props there seems to be some haters out there.

I would love to see some pics and details about peoples grows with Dr. Greenthumb geneics, the autoflowering Iranian intrests me a lot so some pics and expiriances would be nice.


----------



## McFonz (Feb 28, 2010)

Yet, all the props came without any proper journal or info. At most 2 pictures.
And most of the people who claim to use he's genetics have very few posts in here.

I never seen anyone around the journals section or pretty much anywhere around here posting a grow log with Dr. GT genetics.

makes me wonder.


----------



## oldbongwater (Mar 1, 2010)

endless sky is strong shit,and will be in the garden for a long time











McFonz said:


> Yet, all the props came without any proper journal or info. At most 2 pictures.
> And most of the people who claim to use he's genetics have very few posts in here.
> 
> I never seen anyone around the journals section or pretty much anywhere around here posting a grow log with Dr. GT genetics.
> ...


----------



## oldbongwater (Mar 1, 2010)

one additional thought...Doc had a forum up until a few years ago...it got to be too much for him to deal with and he found it took his time away from his ability to do his job the way he thought it should be done, so he stopped the forum. Me personally..i have a job that takes over 100 hours a week of my time..so i do not have time for grow journals and such. Doc has a small but very loyal following..there is a reason for this..he really does have great genetics..everything he says about it is true..not hyped up.he himself has traveled around the planet collecting seeds..it is obvious when you grow them. Buy a pack and find out, anyone out there complaining about the seeds do not know how to grow because you would have to try really hard to mess up a grow with his gear..i stand by my word


----------



## punkenstien (Mar 1, 2010)

There is lots of posts warning peeps about posting pics on thier grows lately.And rule #1 in my book is "loose lips sink ships" and posting pics falls in that category.


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Mar 1, 2010)

McFonz said:


> Yet, all the props came without any proper journal or info. At most 2 pictures.
> And most of the people who claim to use he's genetics have very few posts in here.
> 
> I never seen anyone around the journals section or pretty much anywhere around here posting a grow log with Dr. GT genetics.
> ...


so basically, you're questioning his beans because you don't see pics in journals? there could be many reasons for that. i guess you should try his stuff before you knock it. have you actually even looked/searched? i gotta tell you, a lot of people here don't even know what the search button is for. makes me wonder about you, LOL!
(pic is endless sky)


----------



## kushmaster87 (Mar 1, 2010)

Silky Shagsalot said:


> oh man, another youngster, LOL!!! go take a nap, have a bottle and get back to us when you feel better fella.


I think your talking about yourself imagine that!


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Mar 1, 2010)

kushmaster87 said:


> I think your talking about yourself imagine that!


dude, how long ago is that post you're quoting? what, been on restriction, lol......


----------



## McFonz (Mar 1, 2010)

Silky Shagsalot said:


> so basically, you're questioning his beans because you don't see pics in journals? there could be many reasons for that. i guess you should try his stuff before you knock it. have you actually even looked/searched? i gotta tell you, a lot of people here don't even know what the search button is for. makes me wonder about you, LOL!
> (pic is endless sky)


 I question his beans because I never seen them in work.
I tried to find (and searched) journals and haven't found any that contain more than a few pictures without any info.

I see detailed journals on a lot of other breeders, yet I haven't found DRGT's genetics on any.


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Mar 1, 2010)

i have posted several pics of his stuff. i don't do grow journals, too much work. to me a good journal is updated weekly. most journals i see are full of b.s. that has nothing to do with growing. lots of back slapping and atta boys... keeping a garden going is work enough.


----------



## punkenstien (Mar 1, 2010)

Dr Greenthumb seeds are selling out too quick fellows. If we keep giving great reviews there wont be any left for our summer grows, lets think this out before we are all shit outta luck


----------



## punkenstien (Mar 1, 2010)

p.s. nice frosty looking e.s. you have going there mr shagsalot


----------



## Biggybuds (Mar 2, 2010)

Spoke to them on the phone yesterday. Finally they are releasing bubba kush non-fems


----------



## namknuks (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm also a member at unleashdagreen and they bash the good Dr. plenty there, then again who likes compatition. I just want some good honest info about early outdoor beans that will grow at 50N in the prairies. I have ordered from the Dr befor and had great service and great smoke but 50N alberta, saskatchewan and manitoba is a whole diffrent enviroment with early frosts and unpredictable weather. I just want to do it right.


----------



## smokinmayne (Mar 2, 2010)

it would be nice to see some *mature* pics of drG's strains
anybody got em


----------



## trapper (Mar 2, 2010)

namknuks said:


> I'm also a member at unleashdagreen and they bash the good Dr. plenty there, then again who likes compatition. I just want some good honest info about early outdoor beans that will grow at 50N in the prairies. I have ordered from the Dr befor and had great service and great smoke but 50N alberta, saskatchewan and manitoba is a whole diffrent enviroment with early frosts and unpredictable weather. I just want to do it right.


the most potent that i grew in northern sak was island sweet skunk,it never finished but what did was better then manitoba poisan mighty mite and about 10 others i tried.


----------



## OGMan (Mar 3, 2010)

Namknuks. the Iranian autoflower did a great job outdoors here in Ireland where the weather is God-awful. i had July and August harvests, so it will work fine in your part of the world as long as you have 90 days of frost free weather


----------



## NickNasty (Mar 3, 2010)

Their Bubba Kush, OG Kush, and Cindy 99 are all on sale right now. 150$ instead of 200$, Just thought I would let you all know.


----------



## kushmaster87 (Mar 8, 2010)

Silky Shagsalot said:


> oh man, another youngster, LOL!!! go take a nap, have a bottle and get back to us when you feel better fella.


Why dont you just personaly suck dr. green thumbs cock dude!!!! mabe he will give you some free seeds!


----------



## OGMan (Mar 8, 2010)

kushmaster87 said:


> Why dont you just personaly suck dr. green thumbs cock dude!!!! mabe he will give you some free seeds!


Wow! How rude and ignorant is that Barney!


----------



## Angry Pollock (Mar 8, 2010)

guess some other seed dealers are feeling the good Dr's presence


----------



## toponea (Mar 8, 2010)

smokinmayne said:


> it would be nice to see some *mature* pics of drG's strains
> anybody got em





Angry Pollock said:


> guess some other seed dealers are feeling the good Dr's presence


Heres a Dr GreenThumbs OG Kush, the seed was germinated on late november and she has been in vegetation from january. She is expanding a lot, i didn't expect such a tall plant from OG. She has been outdoors only, and she is on the equatorial line, 12/12 all year long


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Mar 8, 2010)

kushmaster87 said:


> Why dont you just personaly suck dr. green thumbs cock dude!!!! mabe he will give you some free seeds!


damn sam, whats up uranus? someone asks about something i know about, i try and answer. he actually has given me free beans. i won a couple contests there, when he had them. no more contests. he has some great gens. maybe a little pricey, but i don't mind paying a bit more for something good....


----------



## Angry Pollock (Mar 8, 2010)

DAMN, what's your uranus? made me spit beer all over my computer........lmao


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Mar 8, 2010)

Angry Pollock said:


> DAMN, what's your uranus? made me spit beer all over my computer........lmao


thank you, thank you very much.... at least it wasn't coffee, lol...


----------



## punkenstien (Mar 9, 2010)

just harvested some Cheese from the doc and it is some sticky icky stinky cheese to the max, imo much stronger than Big Budda Cheese which I grew last summer. Cant wait for the cured product this shit is definately a keeper if the stone is as awesome as the smell


----------



## Biggybuds (Mar 10, 2010)

punkenstien said:


> just harvested some Cheese from the doc and it is some sticky icky stinky cheese to the max, imo much stronger than Big Budda Cheese which I grew last summer. Cant wait for the cured product this shit is definately a keeper if the stone is as awesome as the smell


I thought the same thing. Doc's cheese is the real deal U.K. Cheese and puts the cheese crosses to shame.


----------



## namknuks (Mar 12, 2010)

OGman Thanks for the heads up I was deffinitlly looking at that strain, the Iranian autoflowering female seed is very tempting. What kind of yeilds did you get from it, was it goodsmoke? Has anyone tried the Iranian G13? I've never ordered Female seeds from the Dr before but have grown regular seeds from him and was very impresssed. Is there a chance they will hermi? I have 1 himalaya gold feminized(from greenhouse seeds co) seed growing under some CFLs right now, its my first feminized seed grow so Ill see what happens. in 2011 when I have the space and time I deff want to do a outdoor clone grow of Niagra, Niagra X shiva, and of course endless sky from Greenthumb. I also want to do manitoba poision, durban poison from dutch passion and gurilla greens from unleashdagreen.


----------



## Pipe Dream (Mar 12, 2010)

Tripolar said:


> Dont use Doc Chronic If your from the states. Take a little time to read ALL the posts on how he rips off U.S. customers. They go back over a year. Not just the ones Raiderman, customhydro and manne are beating to death.
> 
> Sure he'll send out a $ 70.00 order. Then try a $200.00 - $300 order and see what happens.
> 
> ...


First of all this thread is about drgreenthumb not drchronic. I have heard nothing but good things about drgt and he has been around for a while. He is actually sending me some seeds to test so now I will be able to say in the future just how good his stuff is.

As for drchronic. I have made 2 purchases from him. My first was probably about 2 years ago I ordered like 5 different kinds of seeds for about 200$ and was shipped in two seperate packages that both arrived fast. The second about a year ago, actually last summer I believe, i ordered 3 different packages for about 150$ which also cam fast. My seeds germinate and appear to be the right strains. That is just my experience I paid with a debit card.


----------



## purplebibble (Mar 13, 2010)

I most certainly plan on ordering some OG Kush and another strain from him VERY soon. Anyone that has ordered and grown successfully from him have any suggestions?


----------



## GHOPZZ (Mar 13, 2010)

does he have any new strains coming out? how is his chewdawg? or c99


----------



## mared juwan (Mar 13, 2010)

GHOPZZ said:


> does he have any new strains coming out?


His newest strain, The Dope, is being sent out to a few RIU members for test grows and journals right now. It's Endless Sky X Chumaluma. I'll let you know how it is


----------



## muaythaibanger (Mar 14, 2010)

mared juwan said:


> His newest strain, The Dope, is being sent out to a few RIU members for test grows and journals right now. It's Endless Sky X Chumaluma. I'll let you know how it is


I have 20 dope seeds(Fem.) from him.I'm going to germinate them next week.
Also got 10 endless sky.


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Mar 14, 2010)

muaythaibanger said:


> I have 20 dope seeds(Fem.) from him.I'm going to germinate them next week.
> Also got 10 endless sky.


count them again. the doc usually throws 11 in a 10 pack. i've always gotten 11.


----------



## muaythaibanger (Mar 14, 2010)

Silky Shagsalot said:


> count them again. the doc usually throws 11 in a 10 pack. i've always gotten 11.


Yeah,your right.There's 11 in each pack.I just didn't mention it as i meant i ordered a 10 pack.
When they came,I counted them and thought,right on,an extra seed in each pack.

My buddy ordered Chemdawg kush from him last year.Very impressed with the potency.I cloned a few for him to keep em vegging over the winter.

This new strain "the dope'.he claims it's his biggest yielding strain.Cam't wait to grow it.


----------



## paco4you (Mar 14, 2010)

i got 11 seeds from dr. green thumb (big laughing) 10 out of 11 germination rate. and i got 4 females out of that. but those were buy far hands down the dopest iv gotten to grow!
wish i had the set up to have kept one to clone off of. but i would recommend dr. green thumb for sure. and iv had luck with buydutchseeds as well i got the papaya and the early misty . i would get the papaya again quick strong and very potent .


----------



## Biggybuds (Mar 15, 2010)

paco4you said:


> i got 11 seeds from dr. green thumb (big laughing) 10 out of 11 germination rate. and i got 4 females out of that. but those were buy far hands down the dopest iv gotten to grow!
> wish i had the set up to have kept one to clone off of. but i would recommend dr. green thumb for sure. and iv had luck with buydutchseeds as well i got the papaya and the early misty . i would get the papaya again quick strong and very potent .


yeah the big Laughing was one of my favs for a long time


----------



## toker93 (Mar 21, 2010)

Dr Greenthumb has been spamming just about every forum with bullshit reviews under the names chemdawg, northone, and many more. DO NOT LISTEN TO THESE BIASED MOTHER FUCKERS!!!
I will be trying out iranian autoflower AKA iranian short season this summer, and i will tell you if it is suitable for cloning, and give a full report. The strain sounds great in theory, but is almost too good too be true. Please every tell dr greenthumb's many profiles to fuck off and stop spamming the fucking forums with his false advertising and stay posted as i will surely post a whole thread on dr greenthumbs iranian autoflower, because if it is as good as greenthumb says it is, everyone should know about this strain, especially you northern geurillas! 
For the record ive never grown from greenthumb and am looking forward to, but his spamming and bullshit is pissing me the fuck off
- toker93


----------



## SwissCheese (Mar 31, 2010)

Actually some of the mentioned screen names are members on other sites besides riu and dont post at all about dr. greenthumb.


----------



## bonnie'n'klyde (Apr 2, 2010)

Check out my grow journal. Im growing 10 the dope and 20 endless sky. I got 33 from him but 2 were no good and I really favored "the Dope" strain so one is my mother. I have five clones going from three of the plants right now and they are doing great. He came through for us and it was our first time buying from anywhere. He is kind of rude on the phone but the girl that works for him is a doll. I would recommend him. 

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/314881-b-ks-first-grow-led.html


----------



## muaythaibanger (Apr 2, 2010)

bonnie'n'klyde said:


> Check out my grow journal. Im growing 10 the dope and 20 endless sky. I got 33 from him but 2 were no good and I really favored "the Dope" strain so one is my mother. I have five clones going from three of the plants right now and they are doing great. He came through for us and it was our first time buying from anywhere. He is kind of rude on the phone but the girl that works for him is a doll. I would recommend him.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/314881-b-ks-first-grow-led.html


I got 10 endless sky's and 20 'dope's'.
All but 2 germed.
It was actually 33 seeds because he sends 11 per pack.

My buddy grew his chemdawg kush last year and we cloned from them last summer and kept them going all winter so I'll have 3 of dr. greenthumb's strains.

Is this your first year growing endless sky?

I'v spoken with him over the phone 3 different times.He told me this new "dope" strain is his largest producer.


----------



## bonnie'n'klyde (Apr 2, 2010)

muaythaibanger said:


> I got 10 endless sky's and 20 'dope's'.
> All but 2 germed.
> It was actually 33 seeds because he sends 11 per pack.
> 
> ...



This is the first time growing anything period! It is nice to hear that "dope" is the biggest producer he has. If you check out my journal we will be done with flowering "dope" soon enough and we will post what our results are for the strain. Let me know what you think.


----------



## Green Dave (Apr 7, 2010)

Where do you guys see (The Dope) it isnt on his website


----------



## Pipe Dream (Apr 7, 2010)

ask him about it I'm sure he will oblige with some seeds. I asked him about it and he said that some people had shown some interest in it and some people were able to get some. Supposed to be the best yeilder of any of his strains according to him and I can say they mine are growing very fast. When you go to the website it will have that little envelope to send an email and he got back to me fast. Ask him if you can work out a deal or something if you want to purchase swome.


----------



## bonnie'n'klyde (Apr 7, 2010)

When we called we were asking for the best plant in his opinion and he said Dope was the best! Soooo....we ordered it from him over the phone. Got our seeds fairly fast and this strain has not disappointed me yet! It isn't listed on his website though. The stats for its yield are 450-500 per square meter when flowered at 12" potency was 4 (maybe 4 1/2) out of 5.


----------



## Guy Smiley (May 4, 2010)

punkenstien said:


> just harvested some Cheese from the doc and it is some sticky icky stinky cheese to the max, imo much stronger than Big Budda Cheese which I grew last summer. Cant wait for the cured product *this shit is definately a keeper if the stone is as awesome as the smell*


 
So what's the verdict?


----------



## muaythaibanger (May 5, 2010)

Green Dave said:


> Where do you guys see (The Dope) it isnt on his website


It is listed on price info. ,but they're sold out.


----------



## Green Dave (Jun 14, 2010)

Anyone have a smoke report on "THE DOPE"


----------



## Apache (Jul 22, 2010)

Bump asdfasdf


----------



## Dr Gruber (Jul 22, 2010)

Check out my link at the bottom, I'm doing the Doc's C-99 right now.


----------



## tingpoon (Jul 22, 2010)

Dr Gruber said:


> I'm doing the Doc's C-99 right now.


 very cool, never dealt with dr. greenthumbs. my experience with c-99 = a strain called dairy queen. i think its from tga.




had some mailed to me hehe a cheery pumpin high.


----------



## Green Dave (Jul 22, 2010)

I Have Jilly Bean from TGA Great stuff and growing Jack the Ripper now hope it is as fire as the other
TGA and Real Good things about the Dr Greenthumb I have Iranian G13 now and grows like crazy hope it smokes as good as it grows


----------



## Apache (Jul 22, 2010)

Green Dave said:


> I Have Jilly Bean from TGA Great stuff and growing Jack the Ripper now hope it is as fire as the other
> TGA and Real Good things about the Dr Greenthumb I have Iranian G13 now and grows like crazy hope it smokes as good as it grows


I hear it smokes very nicely


----------



## muaythaibanger (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm growing 4 Endless Sky's,
6 Chemdawgs,and 12 of his "the dope's" all outdoor.I am currently impressed.
The chemdawgs are 6 clones I grew over the winter and cloned off of them.I put em out at the end of may at around 2 feet high.They're massive now.


----------



## Biggybuds (Jul 29, 2010)

the iranians are as potent as anything you can find but lacks a bit on the taste side


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jul 29, 2010)

whos black list is dr greenthums on id like to see that his shit is all lagit got a herm problem with one seed i think its the bubba rest top notch and sends to U S of A

Dr. has been around for along time and had serrious shit for long time got some serious followers for a long time


----------



## muaythaibanger (Jul 30, 2010)

Dwezelitsame said:


> whos black list is dr greenthums on id like to see that his shit is all lagit got a herm problem with one seed i think its the bubba rest top notch and sends to U S of A
> 
> Dr. has been around for along time and had serrious shit for long time got some serious followers for a long time


I'v seen a couple of bad reviews of the Doc. I wonder if that is some of his costumers trying to discourage people from buying from him because he is sold out of his good strains sometimes.


----------



## chemdawg (Jul 30, 2010)

in about 10 years of buying from him I have never gotten anything but stellar genetics from doc greenthumb and have never, ever had a hermy or male out of any of his strains. i don't think other seedbanks like that and flame him sometimes


----------



## muaythaibanger (Jul 30, 2010)

chemdawg said:


> in about 10 years of buying from him I have never gotten anything but stellar genetics from doc greenthumb and have never, ever had a hermy or male out of any of his strains. i don't think other seedbanks like that and flame him sometimes


Yeah maybe it could be other seedbanks.Oh well,more seeds for us regular costumers.

I'd like to try his big purps next season outdoors.Talked to a guy that said the buds turnr so purple,they're almost black.

Checked my "The dope" strain from him an hour ago and they're starting to bud.Never had a plant bud that early before.I never looked at em for almost 2 weeks so they were probably budding a week ago..


----------



## oldbongwater (Aug 2, 2010)

How many breeders can you talk to on the phone and ask anything you want. I have purchased just asout every strain he has ever had and never had a problem with them. The uniformity of the strains is impressive. Yield and potency were always above average.


----------



## jackofspeed39 (Aug 19, 2010)

Hey waht black list? I had a real bad experiance with green thumb trying to dig up some info


----------



## Dr Gruber (Aug 20, 2010)

Greenthumb is not on any blacklist that I have heard of. What was your bad experience?


----------



## Trichome (Jan 8, 2011)

Recently, Reservoir seeds at ICM said "greenthumb is a banned scammer", so I rushed to my phone and ordered Dr Greenthumb's Bubba Kush S1 asap.


----------



## Biggybuds (Feb 10, 2011)

LOL!!! That's an interesting method of selection and shopping. Anyhoo, Doc's bubba rocks. grown her a few times never an issue except maybe keeping my buddies from bumming all I have


----------



## Angry Pollock (Feb 10, 2011)

Yes, for some reason, over the years, people on other forums would flame him cannabisworld i think was one, so i thought i'd give him a try. i never looked back , he is a good man and a better breeder and it wasnt because his prices were too high back then, most were under 50.00, had my best Durban from him


----------



## SCARHOLE (Feb 11, 2011)

Trichome said:


> Recently, Reservoir seeds at ICM said "greenthumb is a banned scammer", so I rushed to my phone and ordered Dr Greenthumb's Bubba Kush S1 asap.


I heard REZ got banned recently at ICMAG for bidding on his own seeds an driving the price up.

He always has somthing bad to say about his competition.
Says alot about him...


----------



## fletchman (Feb 11, 2011)

I talked to Doc for the first time today and put in a seed order, he's a cool dude, we got along great.


----------



## Green Dave (Feb 12, 2011)

Ya stand up breeder treats customers like people insted of just a order
I talked to him last week caught him in his car while driving but he talked anyway
Placed my order as well
Keep up the good work DOC


----------



## greengenez (Feb 12, 2011)

Green Dave said:


> Ya stand up breeder treats customers like people insted of just a order
> I talked to him last week caught him in his car while driving but he talked anyway
> Placed my order as well
> Keep up the good work DOC


Hey Green Dave, I seen you in the MI outdoor thread. How long to arrive in MI, and is it stealthy packaging?
I was impressed with your outdoor grow, and would like to try it out.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Feb 12, 2011)

greengenez said:


> Hey Green Dave, I seen you in the MI outdoor thread. How long to arrive in MI, and is it stealthy packaging?
> I was impressed with your outdoor grow, and would like to try it out.


All orders I got from Greenthumb have come in exactly 7 days to Michigan. Very stealthy.


----------



## Green Dave (Feb 12, 2011)

greengenez said:


> Hey Green Dave, I seen you in the MI outdoor thread. How long to arrive in MI, and is it stealthy packaging?
> I was impressed with your outdoor grow, and would like to try it out.


Like DR Gruber said 7-10 days to MI Stealthy and great gear
Good choice
GD


----------



## greengenez (Feb 12, 2011)

Order goes in today then. Thanks.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Feb 12, 2011)

greengenez said:


> Order goes in today then. Thanks.


what ya gonna get?


----------



## Biggybuds (Feb 13, 2011)

Not sure I'm supposed to say this here but just about all of Doc's strains have grow journals and smoke reports by independent growers over at MMMA (Michigan Medical Marijuana Association)

http://michiganmedicalmarijuana.org/forum/84-dr-greenthumb-seeds-grow-journals-and-genetics/


----------



## greengenez (Feb 15, 2011)

I ordered the Big Laughing. (but I think you found out through the grapevine) Can't wait to start.


----------



## fletchman (Feb 15, 2011)

I only see 4 strains he says are S1's? And G13 isn't one of them?

So are you saying he doesn't work with the strains he has?

And could you give examples of how Doc is overpriced? Reg or Fem,# of seeds,cost,ect. Back up your claims, lets see some numbers.

Maybe you are a spammer that works for another breeder?


----------



## fletchman (Feb 15, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> LOL, I love how the spammer liked your post. I'm saying he's misrepresenting what he has period, even if people find something decent from him it doesn't mean it is what he say's it is and he's using names and inaccurate descriptions to charge ridiculous prices.
> 
> ROFLMAO, you mention G13 and you ask me to give examples of how he's overpriced.
> 
> Even if he did work his "reversed clones" do you understand how much genetic mutation would be caused do to extreme bottle necking and lack of genetic diversity? Inbreeding a single species let alone a single plant over and over again is not sustainable within a population, it's simple biology.


 
Besides the G13, what is expensive? Everything he has listed is 10 packs except for his Bubba Kush.

Have you seen Cali Connect, Reserva Privada, DNA, OGRaskal, Ect, what they are gettin? How bout Serious Seeds Fems? Greenhouse? SensiSeeds? Barneys? Ect.

$150-$225 for 11 Fem seeds which "includes shipping" is not anymore than all these Cali breeders that are real proud of their gear.

Are you sure you're not Swerve, or Raskal, LOL!


----------



## Angry Pollock (Feb 15, 2011)

Geezus, stop the insanity, ever hear of Hobbes? i think he may be reputable, of course maybe not in your rose clored eyes


----------



## Angry Pollock (Feb 15, 2011)

then dont f#cking buy them!!!!!!!!!!!!!! good god what a rocket scientist


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Feb 15, 2011)

Biggybuds said:


> Not sure I'm supposed to say this here but just about all of Doc's strains have grow journals and smoke reports by independent growers over at MMMA (Michigan Medical Marijuana Association)


"independent growers" LOL, the reports are from the same spammers you see promoting his gear everywhere i.e. Dr Gruber and Porcupine and a couple others. 



Angry Pollock said:


> Geezus, stop the insanity.


I agree, $100 a seed is insanity.



Angry Pollock said:


> ever hear of Hobbes? i think he may be reputable, of course maybe not in your rose clored eyes


I'll disregard your childish behavior and yes I've heard of Hobbes, he's a good guy.To be honest his pics of the dope aesthetically just look average. The Doc has had plenty of time to build a rep for himself and he hasn't. I wonder why?



Angry Pollock said:


> dont f#cking buy them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Best advise you've given so far.


----------



## Angry Pollock (Feb 16, 2011)

funny, how has he been in business this long? guess his repeat customers are retarded or is it just you?


----------



## col. forbin (Feb 16, 2011)

Angry Pollock said:


> funny, how has he been in business this long? guess his repeat customers are retarded or is it just you?


AMEN...Greenthumbs is the shit. Professional and gives support. Call and he answers. Can't beat that.


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Feb 16, 2011)

Angry Pollock said:


> funny, how has he been in business this long? guess his repeat customers are retarded or is it just you?


I guess when all else fails you revert to name calling.

LOL, yeah it cost so much money to operate a sub-par website. I'm sure if he sells you gullible people a handful of his fake G13 he can keep his site up for the next 20 years.



col. forbin said:


> AMEN...Greenthumbs is the shit. Professional and gives support. Call and he answers. Can't beat that.


I'll take quality genetics and honesty over a stroke job any day.


----------



## sleeperls93 (Feb 16, 2011)

A friend of mine grew out his sour diesel, yielded a little over 2 pounds with 2 1k watt lamps... dude made about 13k in two weeks time, and people loved it!! only I knew where he go he genetics... this was all from 1 pack... not to bad...


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Feb 16, 2011)

2 lb's is sub par for 2000 watts, that's only like .5 grams per watt over the entire grow. I get more than that with my OG and my Sour Diesel yields way better.


----------



## sleeperls93 (Feb 16, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> 2 lb's is sub par for 2000 watts, that's only like .5 grams per watt over the entire grow. I get more than that with my OG and my Sour Diesel yields way better.


True... but he made that money off his first grow... invested about 1500 with the price of the seeds... the matter in question is not the efficiency of his grow, it's the satisfaction of the genetics, ya dig dog?


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Feb 16, 2011)

That's not what I was questioning. I question the legitimacy of some of his strains. He's just misrepresenting what he has, satisfied or not, and charging extremely high prices for copies of 2nd hand genetics.


----------



## Angry Pollock (Feb 16, 2011)

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## sleeperls93 (Feb 16, 2011)

All i can say it was as good a Sour D as i ever had... people were happy to pay 500 a zip for it, going rate of diesel around here... and for a noob grower, I helped him a little, he did very well... tell you what, no one ever suspected that he grew it himself, very professional trim job... He had to keep that shit in double vacuum sealed bags it stunk so damn much!! 
Hey sonedmealhead, I've never come across any of your post before, I see your point about making claims of genetics and attaining rare cuts and so on, I don' concern myself with those politics, the bottom line is, that sour d was killer, all this back and forth makes you seem like a hater, no offense...


----------



## frmrboi (Feb 16, 2011)

sleeperls93 said:


> all this back and forth makes you seem like a hater


 you hit the nail dead square on the head. His DGT grow hermied on him and he's been blaming the Doc for his grow room deficiencies. As vile and ugly a personality as you'll ever meet.


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Feb 16, 2011)

sleeperls93 said:


> All i can say it was as good a Sour D as i ever had... people were happy to pay 500 a zip for it, going rate of diesel around here... and for a noob grower, I helped him a little, he did very well... tell you what, no one ever suspected that he grew it himself, very professional trim job... He had to keep that shit in double vacuum sealed bags it stunk so damn much!!
> Hey sonedmealhead, I've never come across any of your post before, I see your point about making claims of genetics and attaining rare cuts and so on, I don' concern myself with those politics, the bottom line is, that sour d was killer, all this back and forth makes you seem like a hater, no offense...


In this world there is a complete lack of documentation and people like to take liberties to make a buck. Anytime I see something being advertised as something it's not I will always say something and hope others would too if not only to get to the bottom of it so people aren't tricked into buying misrepresented strains. As you know there are a lot of newb growers on here and the scammers seem to like and try to sway them while they're still learning.


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Feb 16, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> you hit the nail dead square on the head. His DGT grow hermied on him and he's been blaming the Doc for his grow room deficiencies. As vile and ugly a personality as you'll ever meet.


irony

That's funny, the only people using personal attacks and juvenile name calling on here are you the other Greenthumb supporter's. As for the grow room deficiencies, I had other strains in the room that did fine and I've been growing since the early 90's.


----------



## sleeperls93 (Feb 16, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> In this world there is a complete lack of documentation and people like to take liberties to make a buck. Anytime I see something being advertised as something it's not I will always say something and hope others would too if not only to get to the bottom of it so people aren't tricked into buying misrepresented strains. As you know there are a lot of newb growers on here and the scammers seem to like and try to sway them while they're still learning.


I can see how it would be easy tricking gullible noobs lol, I've never grown diesel, due to fear of it's odor, but if I wanted to I know what to expect if I got them from DR. greenthumb; certain strains of his I would pass on due to more affordable alternatives, for example, I know what to expect from dna's og kush #18, so I would get those beans before buying his version...


----------



## fletchman (Feb 16, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> That's not what I was questioning. I question the legitimacy of some of his strains. He's just misrepresenting what he has, satisfied or not, and charging extremely high prices for copies of 2nd hand genetics.


Im confused? WTF are you talking about? What has he misreped? 

And where are the numbers? Why are his prices high?

Looks like you're a fucking spammer,

Back your shit up or be banned.


----------



## fletchman (Feb 16, 2011)

sleeperls93 said:


> I can see how it would be easy tricking gullible noobs lol, I've never grown diesel, due to fear of it's odor, but if I wanted to I know what to expect if I got them from DR. greenthumb; certain strains of his I would pass on due to more affordable alternatives, for example, I know what to expect from dna's og kush #18, so I would get those beans before buying his version...


Whatever dude?

Greenthumb has been keepin the lights on for probably longer than most you haters been alive?

I dont work for Doc, I want to grow out his gear. And I sure dont bash anyone until I see for myself.

Startin out with G13 and Endless Sky, we will see.


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Feb 16, 2011)

fletchman said:


> What has he misreped?


 Pure G13, lol

Calling something an autoflowering plant when it requires a dark period to flower regardless of flowering time. It's not like he crossed an auto to a regular plant so you may or may not get an autoflowering plant. He's selling a feminized version of a plant that responds to shorter nights and called it an auto in order to cash in on the auto trend.



> Why are his prices high?


Greed? I don't know



> Looks like you're a fucking spammer,
> 
> Back your shit up or be banned.


ROFLMFAO


----------



## sleeperls93 (Feb 17, 2011)

fletchman said:


> Whatever dude?
> 
> Greenthumb has been keepin the lights on for probably longer than most you haters been alive?
> 
> ...


what are you talking about bro? didnt you read, I was just praising his sour diesel, moron...


----------



## SCARHOLE (Feb 17, 2011)

If you grow a strain an you like its spam to tell people?

Im test growing (spamin/journaling whatever) DrGT Chemo x Iranian.

If its A+ shit ill tell you, if it B- smoke Ill tell yall. 

IDC. 

Ill be honnest as i can about em........


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Feb 17, 2011)

SCARHOLE said:


> If you grow a strain an you like its spam to tell people?


No, when you have an opinion about something and the same group of people start acting like children it's spam. When you try to explain to people that the original G13 doesn't exist in hope of keeping people from spending $100 a seed for a name and people follow you around and calling you names trying to discredit you, that's spam. If you get some nice plants great, that's not the problem.


----------



## fletchman (Feb 17, 2011)

sleeperls93 said:


> what are you talking about bro? didnt you read, I was just praising his sour diesel, moron...


Sorry dude, I misred, you are a supporter not hater, I get it now.


----------



## fletchman (Feb 17, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> No, when you have an opinion about something and the same group of people start acting like children it's spam. When you try to explain to people that the original G13 doesn't exist in hope of keeping people from spending $100 a seed for a name and people follow you around and calling you names trying to discredit you, that's spam. If you get some nice plants great, that's not the problem.


So are you calling DoubleD a liar then? How bout Neville is he a liar?

So the story of DoubleD gettin a cut of G13 from Neville in 1986, and Greenthumb buying that cut from DoubleD is a "LIE"?

Can you prove this?


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Feb 17, 2011)

fletchman said:


> So are you calling DoubleD a liar then? How bout Neville is he a liar?
> 
> So the story of DoubleD gettin a cut of G13 from Neville in 1986, and Greenthumb buying that cut from DoubleD is a "LIE"?
> 
> Can you prove this?



lol, Doubled never said he got it from Neville, you have your facts all wrong. Doubled said he got it from a guy who got it from a guy from Cannabis Castle who supposedly got it from Neville. To my knowledge Neville has never verified this but if he has please show me I'd love to see it. I know there are a couple of threads over at his forum but he hasn't responded to any of them. So to try and prove you have the real G13 by saying you can't prove you don't is BS, especially when the plant hasn't been seen around for 20 years. As for Doubled being a liar, I'm saying the guy told him it was G13 and he ran with it, it wouldn't be the first time someone was given a fake cut of something. As far as I know the only surviving genetics containing the original plant are the G13/Widow, G13/Skunk, G13/Hashplant, G13/NL, and G13/Haze and anything incorporating those strains thereafter.


----------



## fletchman (Feb 17, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> lol, Doubled never said he got it from Neville, you have your facts all wrong. Doubled said he got it from a guy who got it from a guy from Cannabis Castle who supposedly got it from Neville. To my knowledge Neville has never verified this but if he has please show me I'd love to see it. I know there are a couple of threads over at his forum but he hasn't responded to any of them. So to try and prove you have the real G13 by saying you can't prove you don't is BS, especially when the plant hasn't been seen around for 20 years. As for Doubled being a liar, I'm saying the guy told him it was G13 and he ran with it, it wouldn't be the first time someone was given a fake cut of something. As far as I know the only surviving genetics containing the original plant are the G13/Widow, G13/Skunk, G13/Hashplant, G13/NL, and G13/Haze and anything incorporating those strains thereafter.


"Yes its nevilles cut, i have spent 1000's over the years safehousing her but was worth every cent".

http://www.thcfarmer.com/forums/f54/doubleds-g13-6-weeks-flower-1835/


Whatever the strain is, it's a producer.


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Feb 17, 2011)

Again, he was told it was Neville's cut, he didn't get it from him.

It's a producer because DD grows in like 20 gallon DWC buckets with 20,000 watts of lights for 10 plants which is still around 1 gram per watt since DD gets 4 lbs. a plant and his set up is designed for people with plant limits. Most strains will yield like that with his set up. Then Doc goes around saying you can yeild 4 lbs. easy, what a joke.


----------



## fletchman (Feb 17, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> Again, he was told it was Neville's cut, he didn't get it from him.
> 
> It's a producer because DD grows in like 20 gallon DWC pots with 20,000 watts of lights. Almost any strain will yield like that with his set up. Then Doc goes around saying you can yeild 4 lbs. easy, what a joke.


I wouldn't say you can pull 4 lb. plants in MPB buckets with just any strain.

We will find out soon enough, there will be grow reports. Im going to grow it out also, I have to see for myself.


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Feb 17, 2011)

In case you didn't notice his gram per watt ratio is still around 1:1 over an entire grow, there are many plants that yield like that. I've seen Bubba yield 5 lbs. a plant with vertical lights and DWC, does that make Bubba an extremely high yielding plant?


----------



## Angry Pollock (Feb 17, 2011)

gee guess so


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Feb 17, 2011)

No, it means people had plant limitations so instead of running a bunch of small plants with a whole lot of light they grew a few plants in DWC which allowed faster growth and bigger root balls to sustain huge plants with the same amount of light. Bigger plants or smaller plants the G/W ratio tells you what's up. It definitely takes a skilled grower to dial in a set up like that but the yields per plant are feasible when you look at the amount of light being used.


----------



## trophy1 (Feb 17, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> In case you didn't notice his gram per watt ratio is still around 1:1 over an entire grow, there are many plants that yield like that. I've seen Bubba yield 5 lbs. a plant with vertical lights and DWC, does that make Bubba an extremely high yielding plant?


A 5 pound Bubba, this I would have to see to believe. Not saying your not telling the truth, it would just be a sight to behold.


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Feb 17, 2011)

Go look it up at breedbay, I know it's posted over there somewhere. Dude has a DWC set up with vertical lights basically a similar set up to DD. I tried to find the thread but there is a shit load of threads over there. If I find it I'll post a link.


----------



## sleeperls93 (Feb 17, 2011)

All the monster plants I've seen have been grown with vertical hids surrounding the plant, like this grow for example, ridiculous yield!
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/101347-critical-mass-tree-grow-x.html


----------



## needmorechronic (Mar 1, 2011)

Dude theres something im missing here.. OK im on the fucking dr greenthumb right now and here it says they sell packs of seeds price ranging from $150 to $225 dollars PER PACK(((WOW THATS EXPENSIVE, HMMM..... MUST BE 20 OR SO IN A PACK... NOPE IT SAYS TWO PER PACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!. So all of you fucking lieing ass growers out there saying you grew this strain and that strain and another strain from dr greenthumb are fucking bullshiters ok because i dont believe for one goddamn second you paid 800 dollars for 8 plants that is to say the all germinated and grew.....


----------



## Green Dave (Mar 1, 2011)

needmorechronic said:


> Dude theres something im missing here.. OK im on the fucking dr greenthumb right now and here it says they sell packs of seeds price ranging from $150 to $225 dollars PER PACK(((WOW THATS EXPENSIVE, HMMM..... MUST BE 20 OR SO IN A PACK... NOPE IT SAYS TWO PER PACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!. So all of you fucking lieing ass growers out there saying you grew this strain and that strain and another strain from dr greenthumb are fucking bullshiters ok because i dont believe for one goddamn second you paid 800 dollars for 8 plants that is to say the all germinated and grew.....


Learn to read ASSHOLE
There are 10 per pack unless otherwise stated
The only strain that is $200 for 2 seeds is G13
If you dont want to spend the money dont JUST KNOW WHAT YOU ARE TALKING ABOUT BEFORE YOU POST IDIOT


----------



## muaythaibanger (Mar 1, 2011)

With all the bitching about Dr.greenthumbs prices,do Sensi,Serious,and Soma not have prices as high as the doc(excluding the G13 two pack)?

I think I'm going to try Sensi's Hash Plant and Northern Lights.
Regular seeds and about 15$ per seeds.
Hopefully get a keeper if I get about 6 seeds of each from picandmixseeds.


----------



## needmorechronic (Mar 1, 2011)

OK so i did read and i found on another part of the site that it does say 10 seeds per pack, but if you go to the Greenthumb site you can cleary see how confusing it is, And i just want to say this much.... since my last post a couple hours ago i have been reading around more and more about DR.greenthumb, and its just becomeing fucking amazing to me how i can read such bad reviews and how there are always the same fucking people chimeing in to praise green thumb, I meen seriously its like theres 4 people out there and all they do is go around praiseing green thumb, how can they not be working for him, HOw ever when i saw kenny powers praiseing him that made me think.... maybe there is hope.... a guy that puts kenny powers as his fucking profile pick is a cool mother fucker and i feel like i can trust him even though he said his buddy grew it and not him it seems like he is still genuine though....also i read one thing about some guy says apparantly greenthumb pakages dont make it to the u.s. and i wonder if this is true honestly i really cant find much on it, i meen even on youtube i cant find any kind of greenthumb growing video and and grow logs on a green thumb strain anywhere on the net which is really fucking weird, it makes me wonder if somedude can seriously make it 15 years ripping people off and just promoteing the fuck out of himself to get new customers....... i dont think so though......... ONLY one way to find out , in exactly two days i will be ordering a pack of greenthumb seeds and we will get to the bottom of this shiit, i will do a grow journal too!


----------



## frmrboi (Mar 1, 2011)

muaythaibanger said:


> With all the bitching about Dr.greenthumbs prices,do Sensi,Serious,and Soma not have prices as high as the doc(excluding the G13 two pack)?.


and DJ Short's gear too


----------



## frmrboi (Mar 1, 2011)

needmorechronic said:


> if you go to the Greenthumb site you can cleary see how confusing it is,!


depends on how high your IQ is


----------



## muaythaibanger (Mar 1, 2011)

Needmorechronic

Where's all these bad reviews of drgreenthumb you speak of?

I was somewhat dissappointed with the airy buds from his new strain(The Dope) but was satisfied with the yeild and potency.His chemdog was probably one of the most potent strains I grew.


----------



## muaythaibanger (Mar 1, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> and DJ Short's gear too


 Yeah,I'v seen DJ Short has 7 strains ranging in price from 16 to 19 per seed. And that's regular seeds.

I've seen Soma's New York City Diesel feminized seeds for 150 GBP (10 seeds)on dopeseeds.com.
That's about 244.00 dollars in US currency or almost 25$ per seed.
That's more $$$ than all Dr greenthumb's seeds excluding the G13.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Mar 1, 2011)

needmorechronic said:


> OK so i did read and i found on another part of the site that it does say 10 seeds per pack, but if you go to the Greenthumb site you can cleary see how confusing it is, And i just want to say this much.... since my last post a couple hours ago i have been reading around more and more about DR.greenthumb, and its just becomeing fucking amazing to me how i can read such bad reviews and how there are always the same fucking people chimeing in to praise green thumb, I meen seriously its like theres 4 people out there and all they do is go around praiseing green thumb, how can they not be working for him, HOw ever when i saw kenny powers praiseing him that made me think.... maybe there is hope.... a guy that puts kenny powers as his fucking profile pick is a cool mother fucker and i feel like i can trust him even though he said his buddy grew it and not him it seems like he is still genuine though....also i read one thing about some guy says apparantly greenthumb pakages dont make it to the u.s. and i wonder if this is true honestly i really cant find much on it, i meen even on youtube i cant find any kind of greenthumb growing video and and grow logs on a green thumb strain anywhere on the net which is really fucking weird, it makes me wonder if somedude can seriously make it 15 years ripping people off and just promoteing the fuck out of himself to get new customers....... i dont think so though......... ONLY one way to find out , in exactly two days i will be ordering a pack of greenthumb seeds and we will get to the bottom of this shiit, i will do a grow journal too!


Apart from the complaints, i think you deserve praise for giving Doc a run.
Which strain are you going to get?
You could just walk away and never know, but instead you are going to find out for yourself. I like that.
I honestly think you wont be sorry, and if you are, you have my permission to call me any name you wish.lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 1, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> Apart from the complaints, i think you deserve praise for giving Doc a run.
> Which strain are you going to get?
> You could just walk away and never know, but instead you are going to find out for yourself. I like that.
> I honestly think you wont be sorry, and if you are, you have my permission to call me any name you wish.lol


I'm not so sure about the praise doc lol. He's setting up a grow to fail, seen it done before. By a breeder here as a matter of fact


----------



## Dr Gruber (Mar 1, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> I'm not so sure about the praise doc lol. He's setting up a grow to fail, seen it done before. By a breeder here as a matter of fact


Hmmm...hadnt thought of that. Well, lets hope not.


----------



## needmorechronic (Mar 4, 2011)

Hey guys sorry i could not pull the trigger on the dr. green thumb seeds. I ended up ordering some where else. Sorry if i offended any of you "real" people that like dr green thumb seeds. but i have read many reports of this guy not sending people seeds. Mostly people in the u.s. say they dont get his seeds because apparently this guy thinks its justified to fuck over us because of where we live. and everyone calls him a dick too. There always like "old dr green thumb is real stern and kind of a grumpy old jerk over the phone but he knows what hes doing and i respect that", Well i dont fucking respect that i think if your selling seeds as high as him you should be as nice as you can to all customers for fux sake your making a killing whats there to be grumpy about so fuck you dr green thumb take your head out of you ass. Ive noticed there is a pattern like 50% percent of the reviews i read on this guy people are saying 1) hes a real dick douche bag on the phone or 2) he never sends the seeds at all.3) hes the most amazing thing ever(funny thing is i always read these post from fairly new accounts with no reputation probably ones he himself made up)))) So ultimatly fuck shady ass dr green thumb. Also i see that farmrboi or what ever his name is) he is all over the dr green thumb shit i meen this mother fuckr pops in every second to promote green thumb he is obviously working for him or paid by him definatly no doubts about it. Any way i read he apparantly has alot of people in the forums suckin the tit that go around praising him to cover up the fact that he fucks people over so bad and doesnt send out half the orders. But i am short on funds so i couldnt risk losing my 200 bucks. Any way guys sorry i really would like to put this issue to rest and see how reliable he is but i cant risk it. I will see you guys soon probably from a different name so you dont hate on me, ill be doing my first grow journal and i wont abort halfway thru like most people! PEACE all


----------



## Green Dave (Mar 5, 2011)

Well NMC
I dont work for the doc nor is he paying me or any of the other clames your making
I have ordered from the Doc 3 times now and every time they arrive in 7 days
as for you coments
1) DR Greenthumb is a person and has a job to do ,anyone that has a real job (Not spaming) knows how hard it is to get work done and answer the phone.
2) As stated I have bought 3 diffrent times and always got my seeds
3) I havent seen more then 3 or 4 people complain and most of the bashing is from wynterberry and mentalcase or what ever there names are
If you dont have the funds to buy top notch gens the sorry but its not the DRs falt you should keep your mouth shut unless you know what you are talking about
If you want good stable genetics then you wont mind paying for them if you want low $ grow bag seeds your choice


----------



## Green Dave (Mar 5, 2011)

By the way here are some shots of Irainian G13 last year


----------



## Dr Gruber (Mar 5, 2011)

needmorechronic said:


> Hey guys sorry i could not pull the trigger on the dr. green thumb seeds. I ended up ordering some where else. Sorry if i offended any of you "real" people that like dr green thumb seeds. but i have read many reports of this guy not sending people seeds. Mostly people in the u.s. say they dont get his seeds because apparently this guy thinks its justified to fuck over us because of where we live. and everyone calls him a dick too. There always like "old dr green thumb is real stern and kind of a grumpy old jerk over the phone but he knows what hes doing and i respect that", Well i dont fucking respect that i think if your selling seeds as high as him you should be as nice as you can to all customers for fux sake your making a killing whats there to be grumpy about so fuck you dr green thumb take your head out of you ass. Ive noticed there is a pattern like 50% percent of the reviews i read on this guy people are saying 1) hes a real dick douche bag on the phone or 2) he never sends the seeds at all.3) hes the most amazing thing ever(funny thing is i always read these post from fairly new accounts with no reputation probably ones he himself made up)))) So ultimatly fuck shady ass dr green thumb. Also i see that farmrboi or what ever his name is) he is all over the dr green thumb shit i meen this mother fuckr pops in every second to promote green thumb he is obviously working for him or paid by him definatly no doubts about it. Any way i read he apparantly has alot of people in the forums suckin the tit that go around praising him to cover up the fact that he fucks people over so bad and doesnt send out half the orders. But i am short on funds so i couldnt risk losing my 200 bucks. Any way guys sorry i really would like to put this issue to rest and see how reliable he is but i cant risk it. I will see you guys soon probably from a different name so you dont hate on me, ill be doing my first grow journal and i wont abort halfway thru like most people! PEACE all


So I take back any praise I was going to give you...that was the most full of shit post Ive seen in awhile.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 5, 2011)

Green Dave said:


> Well NMC
> I dont work for the doc nor is he paying me or any of the other clames your making
> I have ordered from the Doc 3 times now and every time they arrive in 7 days
> as for you coments
> ...


Did i say something in this thread for my name to be in it?
I just want to see lady and dr grubers greenthumbs grow thats all..The only thing i say is he is way too pricey and i can get quality elsewhere thats all..I ordered from the tude yesterday and guess how much seeds i got for 200 dollars?
60 seeds with greenthumb what you get for that price 10-5-or 2...See the difference 10-5-2 to 60 for the price of 200 dollars...I would pick cali connection kush over dr.greenthumbs kush thats for sure.I would pick cali connection or someone else for the chemdawg 4 before dr.greenthumb chem 4 for 200..Besides like i said before i dont think he is telling the whole truth of his genetics


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 5, 2011)

Just in case anyone thinks im lying!!!!!!!!!




Pick and Mix TGA Subcool Seeds Qrazy Train
Pick & Mix Seeds per pack - 01 Seeds	Pick and Mix	3	£17.97
Pick and Mix TGA Subcool Seeds Querkle
Pick & Mix Seeds per pack - 01 Seeds	Pick and Mix	3	£17.97
FREE SEED T H Seeds Burmese Kush Feminized
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FREE SEED T H Seeds Kushage Feminized
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FREE SEED T H Seeds S.A.G.E Feminized
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
UFO#1 Dinafem Seeds Diesel
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FREE SEEDS 2 x T H Seeds Heavy Duty Fruity
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FREE SEEDS x 2 TH Seeds Darkstar
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FREE SEED G13 Labs New Strain Feminized
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
UFO#2 Dinafem Seeds White Widow
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF

Cali Connection Larry Og Kush Seeds Temporarily Sold Out
Reg Seeds Per Pack - 10 Seeds	CALP266/no du	1	£69.99
FREE SEED T H Seeds Burmese Kush Feminized
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FREE SEED T H Seeds Kushage Feminized
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FREE SEED T H Seeds S.A.G.E Feminized
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
UFO#1 Dinafem Seeds Diesel
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FREE SEEDS 2 x T H Seeds Heavy Duty Fruity
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FREE SEEDS x 2 TH Seeds Darkstar
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FREE SEED G13 Labs New Strain Feminized
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
UFO#2 Dinafem Seeds White Widow
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
UFO#3 Dinafem Seeds Powerkush
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF

Alplhakronik Genes Seeds Snowdawg 2
Reg Seeds Per Pack - 10 Seeds	ALP3275	1	£39.99
FREE SEED T H Seeds Burmese Kush Feminized
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FREE SEED T H Seeds Kushage Feminized
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FREE SEED T H Seeds S.A.G.E Feminized
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
UFO#1 Dinafem Seeds Diesel
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FREE SEEDS 2 x T H Seeds Heavy Duty Fruity
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FREE SEEDS x 2 TH Seeds Darkstar
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FREE SEED G13 Labs New Strain Feminized
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
UFO#2 Dinafem Seeds Blue Widow
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FREE Alphakronik reg 10 seeds pack
FREE Alphakronik reg 10 seeds pack	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF


----------



## frmrboi (Mar 5, 2011)

Green Dave said:


> 3) I havent seen more then 3 or 4 people complain and most of the bashing is from wynterberry and mentalcase or what ever there names are


I prefer dingleberry & stunnedmeathead myself. LMAO.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Mar 5, 2011)

That was HUGE sale.
Usually 200 wont get that much..
An you cheeted with multiple orders to get 3x the freebies?
lol


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 5, 2011)

SCARHOLE said:


> That was HUGE sale.
> Usually 200 wont get that much..
> An you cheeted with multiple orders to get 3x the freebies?
> lol


 Yep i sure did cant beat that for 200 bucks better than just getting 10 seeds at most with greenthumb so ill be damned if i pay that much for 5 let alone 2
oh and i didnt say you cant make multiple orders anyway lmao


----------



## WoodyHaze (Mar 5, 2011)

if it helps i just popped 11 of his The Dope seeds, and yes i got my seeds, and yes all 11 popped. dont know how it will end but i've always had good luck. as far as doc being grumpy, call up cali connection on the phone, oh thats right you have to send them a message and they might get back to you


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 5, 2011)

WoodyHaze said:


> if it helps i just popped 11 of his The Dope seeds, and yes i got my seeds, and yes all 11 popped. dont know how it will end but i've always had good luck. as far as doc being grumpy, call up cali connection on the phone, oh thats right you have to send them a message and they might get back to you


go register on the forum and they have a number for you lol..


----------



## WoodyHaze (Mar 5, 2011)

oh that is wonderfull, lmao. funny people complain about the same growers saying doc is great, what about the same bashers saying all the same old bullshit? u want proof of grows of docs stuff, proove its not true


----------



## frmrboi (Mar 5, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Yep i sure did cant beat that for 200 bucks better than just getting 10 seeds at most with greenthumb so ill be damned if i pay that much for 5 let alone 2


who gives a rat's ass what you would do, you'll probably never grow out most of that shit anyways. 
It's a fact, this guy has admitted to sending out an avearge of 1 order every 10 days for 3 years !
You'd have to have a greenhouse to keep up with that.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 5, 2011)

I know isnt it


----------



## londonfog (Mar 5, 2011)

I never understood people who went out and paid 200 dollars for a pair of gym shoes, when you can get a pair for 60 bucks thats last just as long, makes you jump just as high, and stops you just as quick....never understood that one...seems like someone fell for the hype..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 5, 2011)

londonfog said:


> I never understood people who went out and paid 200 dollars for a pair of gym shoes, when you can get a pair for 60 bucks thats last just as long, makes you jump just as high, and stops you just as quick....never understood that one...seems like someone fell for the hype..


shit i wonder who??????????


----------



## frmrboi (Mar 5, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> shit i wonder who??????????


who cares. This forum is for discussing breeders not footwear manufacturers.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 5, 2011)

03-05-2011, 10:27 AM
frmrboi
Mr.Ganja
This message is hidden because frmrboi is on your ignore list.
View Post
Remove user from ignore list
View Post

I wonder why he posts after me everytime this guy has a total man crush on me..I ignore him he likes all my posts..Shit its scary now..


----------



## frmrboi (Mar 5, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> ..Shit its scary now..


that's what heavy pot smoking will do to ya folks, paranoid delusions and compulsive buying binges.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 5, 2011)

you see what im talking about lmao...


----------



## londonfog (Mar 5, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> who cares. This forum is for discussing breeders not footwear manufacturers.


did you really miss the point ?????


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 5, 2011)

londonfog said:


> did you really miss the point ?????


I thought he was posting about me lol..That guy is a idiot thats why i got him on ignore he is a drama queen


----------



## frmrboi (Mar 5, 2011)

londonfog said:


> did you really miss the point ?????


no, there isn't one. LMAO


----------



## londonfog (Mar 5, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> no, there isn't one. LMAO


ok let me try it again ....there are two hamburger stands..both sell 100% beef hamburgers served everyway you want, both taste the same, both you can get anyway you want....now one burger joint charges 20 bucks whilst the other burger joint charges 5 bucks and they might give you a drink from time to time...which burger place are you going to ????


----------



## frmrboi (Mar 5, 2011)

londonfog said:


> ok let me try it again ....there are two hamburger stands..both sell 100% beef hamburgers served everyway you want, both taste the same, both you can get anyway you want....now one burger joint charges 20 bucks whilst the other burger joint charges 5 bucks and they might give you a drink from time to time...which burger place are you going to ????


do you get gravy with the $20 burger ?


----------



## londonfog (Mar 5, 2011)

you get both burgers anyway you like..its the cost...never mind I kinda see now why you do what you do. People like you are needed to make the world go round and round


----------



## Chad Sexington (Mar 5, 2011)

Alot of the beans at the Attitude are just as expensive as Dr Greenthumbs.


----------



## frmrboi (Mar 5, 2011)

londonfog said:


> People like you are needed to make the world go round and round


as in sensible, not compulsive ?


----------



## londonfog (Mar 5, 2011)

nothing sensible about overpaying...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 5, 2011)

Chad Sexington said:


> Alot of the beans at the Attitude are just as expensive as Dr Greenthumbs.


I got 60 seeds for 200 dollars can 200 at dr greenthumb get you that?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 5, 2011)

frmrboi liked post by wyteberrywidow on thread : Restocking on the way!
Damn you dont get around huh?? akg had a thread and did announce it he even stood up and posted when attitude stocked it then went to sleep
Liked on: 03-05-2011, 11:14 AM

Stop it already leave me alone what the fuck..I ignore you and get haunted by your internet spirit you are a LAME ATTENTION WHORE SOMEONE SPANK THIS KID AND BE HIS DADA


----------



## londonfog (Mar 5, 2011)

Chad Sexington said:


> Alot of the beans at the Attitude are just as expensive as Dr Greenthumbs.


Yeah doggienuts is one of them....I wonder how thier sales are doing ???


----------



## Chad Sexington (Mar 5, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I got 60 seeds for 200 dollars can 200 at dr greenthumb get you that?


sorry really high and read that wrong, if you seed a plant it can.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 5, 2011)

Chad Sexington said:


> sorry really high and read that wrong, if you seed a plant it can.


The most is 10 then you can get 5 or 2..I got 60 seeds for 200 and they are all from reputable breeders who stand behind their product.


----------



## frmrboi (Mar 5, 2011)

londonfog said:


> Yeah doggienuts is one of them....I wonder how thier sales are doing ???


who cares, Dr Greenthumb has many strains sold out and a waiting crowd for them to get back in stock, I wonder why ?
Would you like fries with yer burger, sir ?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 5, 2011)

Chad Sexington said:


> sorry really high and read that wrong, if you seed a plant it can.


 I can seed a plant that cost 10 dollars and end up with 60 seeds come on be serious here we talking about initial purchase not pollen chucking to get more seeds.


----------



## Chad Sexington (Mar 5, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I can seed a plant that cost 10 dollars and end up with 60 seeds come on be serious here we talking about initial purchase not pollen chucking to get more seeds.


So instead of making your own seeds you would rather spend another 200 dollars? I guess I see why you don't like Dr Greenthumbs prices.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 5, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> who cares, Dr Greenthumb has many strains sold out and a waiting crowd for them to get back in stock, I wonder why ?
> Would you like fries with yer burger, sir ?


Don't get it twisted as a business man I'm happy to see that he is able to get suckers to pay high prices for his seeds and then continue to do it instead of making/crossing their own...Lets me know that if I ever wanted to invest in the seed business its alot of suckers out there....Now for as me buying 200 gym shoes when I can get the same for 60 or 20 dollar hamburgers when I can get the same for 5..NEVER...I'm always a business man first and thats just not a smart business move unless I'm the one to capitalize off the exchange. So do enjoy your 200/5=40 dollar seed...I will enjoy my 135/34=3.9 dollar seed...I will be willing to bet we both get just as high..lol


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 5, 2011)

Chad Sexington said:


> So instead of making your own seeds you would rather spend another 200 dollars? I guess I see why you don't like Dr Greenthumbs prices.


Thats not the point..I made my own seed stock already but i alwys like to try something else.
variety is the spice of life.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 5, 2011)

londonfog said:


> Don't get it twisted as a business man I'm happy to see that he is able to get suckers to pay high prices for his seeds and then continue to do it instead of making/crossing their own...Lets me know that if I ever wanted to invest in the seed business its alot of suckers out there....Now for as me buying 200 gym shoes when I can get the same for 60 or 20 dollar hamburgers when I can get the same for 5..NEVER...I'm always a business man first and thats just not a smart business move unless I'm the one to capitalize off the exchange. So do enjoy your 200/5=40 dollar seed...I will enjoy my 135/34=3.9 dollar seed...I will be willing to bet we both get just as high..lol


but ofcorse you will have more flavors lol


----------



## Chad Sexington (Mar 5, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Thats not the point..I made my own seed stock already but i alwys like to try something else.
> variety is the spice of life.


I agree. That Attitude promo was pretty sweet.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 5, 2011)

Chad Sexington said:


> I agree. That Attitude promo was pretty sweet.


 Glad you understand


----------



## frmrboi (Mar 5, 2011)

londonfog said:


> Don't get it twisted as a business man I'm happy to see that he is able to get suckers to pay high prices for his seeds


they'd be suckers if they were just first time customers but they're mostly repeat customers, you're not twisted you're narrow minded.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 5, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> they'd be suckers if they were just first time customers but they're mostly repeat customers, you're not twisted you're narrow minded.


now they are bigger suckers that likes to get licked because instead of making there owns seeds from his seeds the first time they got raped they repeated the process of being raped again...but like I said people like yourself make the world go round and round


----------



## frmrboi (Mar 5, 2011)

londonfog said:


> now the are bigger suckers that likes to get licked because instead of making there owns seeds from his seeds the first time they got raped they repeated the process of being raped again...but like I said people like yourself make the world go round and round


 here's a classic example of the old saying " If you can't dazzle them with with intelect, baffle them with bullshit ! "


----------



## londonfog (Mar 5, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> here's a classic example of the old saying " If you can't dazzle them with with intelect, baffle them with bullshit ! "


and that you do well sir and that you do well


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 5, 2011)

It's funny how all the tards seem to attract each other. The anology that was made earlier, might make sense to someone in grade school...but christ dude, who do you think your talking to here anyways...a bunch of idiots lol?? And what makes it even more frustrating for most of us, is these f-ks don't even know how stupid and repetitive they sound. He told you, now your messing with a son of a bitch...I don't blame him in the least for calling out your useless blather. 

Highlander


----------



## frmrboi (Mar 5, 2011)

londonfog said:


> and that you do well sir and that you do well


you said that twice


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 5, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> you said that twice


Because it was so important


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 5, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> It's funny how all the tards seem to attract each other. The anology that was made earlier, might make sense to someone in grade school...but christ dude, who do you think your talking to here anyways...a bunch of idiots lol?? And what makes it even more frustrating for most of us, is these f-ks don't even know how stupid and repetitive they sound. He told you, now your messing with a son of a bitch...I don't blame him in the least for calling out your useless blather.
> 
> Highlander


Lmao butt buddies are together again


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 5, 2011)

That's the only way some people can get off, too bad for the majority of us who don't spend the majority of our time here argueing just to hear ourselves talk. That's ok bro, whatever gets you through the night. It all comes out in the wash

edit...butt buddies haha? That's a good one, careful your IQ is showing


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 5, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> It's funny how all the tards seem to attract each other. The anology that was made earlier, might make sense to someone in grade school...but christ dude, who do you think your talking to here anyways...a bunch of idiots lol?? And what makes it even more frustrating for most of us, is these f-ks don't even know how stupid and repetitive they sound. He told you, now your messing with a son of a bitch...I don't blame him in the least for calling out your useless blather.
> 
> Highlander


You come in this thread with this 


Highlanders cave said:


> That's the only way some people can get off, too bad for the majority of us who don't spend the majority of our time here argueing just to hear ourselves talk. That's ok bro, whatever gets you through the night. It all comes out in the wash


Then go to this bipolar..
Beside i remember a smart remark you made towards me then when i made you look stupid you never replied...It seems like you start shit then back out ..Dont want me to say anything to you fine dont direct shit towards me or be more direct of who you are speaking of...


----------



## frmrboi (Mar 5, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> ...butt buddies haha? That's a good one, careful your IQ is showing


I think he meant BUD buddies LOL, (he's not a good speller)


----------



## Green Dave (Mar 5, 2011)

Must not have covered that in 6th grade LOL


----------



## Dr Gruber (Mar 5, 2011)

After 25 pages of this I'm still not sure how everybody feels about it...can we please do another 25 pages so I can figure out where you stand.


----------



## fletchman (Mar 5, 2011)

I dont get all the hate? 

Unless you were fucked by Greenthumb in some way, there is no need to bash him.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 5, 2011)

You call bashing saying that you can get seeds for half the price?
Shit my name was called out in this thread for no reason so i came in and said my piece which was i spent 200 dollars on 60 seeds.
Does dr greenthumb give you that many no the most he gives you is 10 with 1 freebie makes 11 thats all.You can spend your money as you please but like i said ill go for 6x the amount of seeds for 200 dollars.I wont spend 200 on just ten especially when you have too many good breeders in this game


----------



## frmrboi (Mar 5, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> ...can we please do another 25 pages so I can figure out where you stand.


I don't think the good doctor would mind, I'm sure his sales doubled from all the free publicity dingleberries like erm, dingleberry provide.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 5, 2011)

I think he is too pricey..lol... Dr.Gruber I do have one question why does it take Dr.Greenthumb Cindy 99 so long to finish by all account the C99 should finish in less then 55 and no more the 60 ...here you saying 70..that can't be the same pheno type Cindy99 as Brothers Grimm...tell you what I got some Joeyweed and Moscaseeds Cindy99 both should finish in less time then those...How about we link up to compare once the dealings down...and by the way my Joeyweed gear cost me 57.. moscaseeds ran me 69 ( plus a free pack of Blue Fin..Cinderella 99 x Old Time Moonshine ) thats 126 bucks for 30 seeds....dude WTF....Winning...lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 5, 2011)

I dont argue with someone who I consider to be a moron, but you would not understand that. Everyone hears the same blah blah blah by you all the time, do you even realize that. And it always seems like your being a dick to someone...I call it as I see it boy.

I don't know how you guys do it farmer but we just dump the bodies on the cow pile and by the next morning the pack of coyotes have taken everything


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 5, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> I dont argue with someone who I consider to be a moron, but you would not understand that. Everyone hears the same blah blah blah by you all the time, do you even realize that. And it always seems like your being a dick to someone...I call it as I see it boy.
> 
> I don't know how you guys do it farmer but we just dump the bodies on the cow pile and by the next morning the pack of coyotes have taken everything


 Lmao look whos talking a guy that gets put too shame in another thread then talks shit saying you dont argue but right now you want to go back n forth if you didnt you wouldnt had said shit.
Like i said you dont want me to say anything to you dont direct shit to me because from where i sit you are the moron boy.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 5, 2011)

Out here we leave bodies in the street and let the coroners pick it up


----------



## frmrboi (Mar 5, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> I don't know how you guys do it farmer


I'm a "glass is half full" guy. Everytime some DINGLEBERRY bumps this thread up the good doctor gets another free ad and probably another sale or two. 
Only a moron would be persuaded by their arguments.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Mar 5, 2011)

londonfog said:


> I think he is too pricey..lol... Dr.Gruber I do have one question why does it take Dr.Greenthumb Cindy 99 so long to finish by all account the C99 should finish in less then 55 and no more the 60 ...here you saying 70..that can't be the same pheno type Cindy99 as Brothers Grimm...tell you what I got some Joeyweed and Moscaseeds Cindy99 both should finish in less time then those...How about we link up to compare once the dealings down...and by the way my Joeyweed gear cost me 57.. moscaseeds ran me 69 ( plus a free pack of Blue Fin..Cinderella 99 x Old Time Moonshine ) thats 126 bucks for 30 seeds....dude WTF....Winning...lol


 
Well, first of all I am no genetics expert, so I dont know the answer to that. What I can tell you is Doc told me they should finish in about 63 days and I had one that finished in 68 and some that went longer. Now, i am not expert grower either and for all I know they may have been done in less time and I just didnt know any better. I did read somewhere but I dont have the time to look it up to confirm, but I thought the Bros Grimm had confirmed that Doc had the c-99 Pineapple cut. Another thought that occurs to me is....Does the Pineapple cut have the same flower time as the other cuts? I thought i heard that it didnt but I cant recall for sure.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 5, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> Well, first of all I am no genetics expert, so I dont know the answer to that. What I can tell you is Doc told me they should finish in about 63 days and I had one that finished in 68 and some that went longer. Now, i am not expert grower either and for all I know they may have been done in less time and I just didnt know any better. I did read somewhere but I dont have the time to look it up to confirm, but I thought the Bros Grimm had confirmed that Doc had the c-99 Pineapple cut. Another thought that occurs to me is....Does the Pineapple cut have the same flower time as the other cuts? I thought i heard that it didnt but I cant recall for sure.


enjoy your weed dude but that is not the same Cindy 99...your Cindy should finish less the 55 days thats what made it so damn popular as a sativa strain....the quick finish along with the sativa affect...check your info...I just went to his website and he had ZERO info on Cindy lineage wonder why...Joey tells what his is.. F2 ..so does Moscaseeds.. BX1 ( two same phenos of Cindy 99) all from the Grimm stock...but I do see Dr.Greenthumb pimping 2 seeds (G13) for 200 dollars thats 100 dollars a seed better get one before he sell out... WTF


----------



## frmrboi (Mar 5, 2011)

londonfog said:


> get one before he sell out... WTF


 LOL he already has 'em and has a grow journal going.
I knew whatever DG said you'd hide your head in the sand to the obvious. DGT Cindy is a PHENOTYPE of the original not F2 or BXs there's no similarity.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 5, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Lmao look whos talking a guy that gets put too shame in another thread then talks shit saying you dont argue but right now you want to go back n forth if you didnt you wouldnt had said shit.
> Like i said you dont want me to say anything to you dont direct shit to me because from where i sit you are the moron boy.


I know the other thread your talking about and if you expected a comment to that ramble of yours, almost incoherent at that, you have to be out of your mind. As a matter of fact, I'll dig up your little victory, never knew that I was put to shame lol, and let everyone see what a nut job you are! Didn't know that I was supposed to respond to blather haha


----------



## londonfog (Mar 5, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> LOL he already has 'em and has a grow journal going.
> I knew whatever DG said you'd hide your head in the sand to the obvious. DGT Cindy is a PHENOTYPE of the original not F2 or BXs there's no similarity.


and where did you get that info...have a link to it...or this was what you got told..lol...like I said the finish time knocks all kinda wholes in you story...I guess its a pheno type that takes 3 weeks longer WTF....link me to your info


----------



## frmrboi (Mar 5, 2011)

londonfog said:


> and where did you get that info...have a link to it...or this was what you got told..lol...like I said the finish time knocks all kinda wholes in you story...I guess its a pheno type that takes 3 weeks longer WTF....link me to your info


https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/407506-dr-grubers-g13-grow-journal.html


----------



## londonfog (Mar 5, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/407506-dr-grubers-g13-grow-journal.html


I was talking about the Cindy 99 lineage ...but don't worry about it...damn guy paid 200 dollars for that OMG...hey really I guess if he happy...I had to take my wife and her old college girlfriend out two weeks ago...popped over 700 on the NIGHT for dinner, dancing etc...etc..I hate her friend but love my wife......so I guess we all can blow dough...its just what for....


----------



## frmrboi (Mar 5, 2011)

londonfog said:


> don't worry about it...damn guy paid 200 dollars for that OMG...


 trust me I won't, who says he paid anything for them ?
The Cindy was sold out BTW, just recently restocked.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 5, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> trust me I won't, who says he paid anything for them ?
> The Cindy was sold out BTW, just recently restocked.


ok good to see the world goes round and round. I'm about to go stare at plants  and know that I'm WINNING


----------



## fletchman (Mar 5, 2011)

londonfog said:


> enjoy your weed dude but that is not the same Cindy 99...your Cindy should finish less the 55 days thats what made it so damn popular as a sativa strain....the quick finish along with the sativa affect...check your info...I just went to his website and he had ZERO info on Cindy lineage wonder why...Joey tells what his is.. F2 ..so does Moscaseeds.. BX1 ( two same phenos of Cindy 99) all from the Grimm stock...but I do see Dr.Greenthumb pimping 2 seeds (G13) for 200 dollars thats 100 dollars a seed better get one before he sell out... WTF


 
I have the pure G13 on the way dude, and I will give an honest report on it once I grow it out, Im expecting monsters


----------



## fletchman (Mar 5, 2011)

londonfog said:


> I was talking about the Cindy 99 lineage ...but don't worry about it...damn guy paid 200 dollars for that OMG...hey really I guess if he happy...I had to take my wife and her old college girlfriend out two weeks ago...popped over 700 on the NIGHT for dinner, dancing etc...etc..I hate her friend but love my wife......so I guess we all can blow dough...its just what for....


Exactly, and if you cant recoup $200 from a pack of seed, you may as well giver up.


----------



## fletchman (Mar 5, 2011)

londonfog said:


> ok good to see the world goes round and round. I'm about to go stare at plants  and know that I'm WINNING


Growing is simple, any idiot can do it.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 5, 2011)

Thats how we playing reporting to mods then acting tough lmao..


----------



## frmrboi (Mar 5, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Thats how we playing reporting to mods then acting tough lmao..


this makes no sense.


----------



## Angry Pollock (Mar 5, 2011)

what did you expect?


----------



## Angry Pollock (Mar 5, 2011)

winning what?


----------



## muaythaibanger (Mar 5, 2011)

Angry Pollock said:


> winning what?


Yeah,Thats what I was wondering. What's he winning?


----------



## frmrboi (Mar 5, 2011)

muaythaibanger said:


> Yeah,Thats what I was wondering. What's he winning?


 ummm, I believe it was most seeds for X amount of dollars expended ? or who's cock is biggest ? (shrugs)


----------



## fletchman (Mar 5, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Thats how we playing reporting to mods then acting tough lmao..


 
What? Who reported anything to Mods?

We were just haveing fun with LondonFog about him "Winning" he is entertaining and I hope he comes back.


----------



## muaythaibanger (Mar 5, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> ummm, I believe it was most seeds for X amount of dollars expended ? or who's cock is biggest ? (shrugs)


Yeah. I bought those seeds for X amount of dollars before.Even had free seeds to boot.Didn't turn out so well.I thought I won.Until the game was over.


----------



## needmorechronic (Mar 5, 2011)

Shout out to Wyteberry!, i know this doesnt meen much coming from a nobody stranger but thanks for telling it like it is dude and not b.s.ing people! Peace


----------



## londonfog (Mar 6, 2011)

muaythaibanger said:


> Yeah. I bought those seeds for X amount of dollars before.Even had free seeds to boot.Didn't turn out so well.I thought I won.Until the game was over.


sorry that your growing skills are sub par...I also apologize for you having to pay for over priced seeds in order for you to feel like you accomplished something....I myself friend will stick to my method...
I have a project in which I needed two mother Cindy99..one with Pineapple pheno the other being the Tropical pheno..I need both to have that sativa effect but still able to finish in under 55 days...Now I could have purchased Dr.Greenthumb for 200 and received 10 seeds to try to accomplish my goals...instead I got JoeyWeeds Cindy99 for 57 dollars and 69 dollars for Moscaseeds Cindy99 and received 30 seeds...20 being Cindy99 , 5 Cindy99 x OTM ,and 5 random freebies as well...all for under 130 bucks....
Now with the choice of going with you guys DR. I would have only got ten shots at getting two mothers...Don't think I would have gotten that tropical pheno, because his is the pineapple cut (s1) and his also takes way longer to finish then any other Cindy99 ( except for female seeds, but they state the daddy is not Cindy 99) so go figure.....

So while you think that spending 200 dollars on less seeds is smart all because you believe in some guy telling you that his seeds are so damn special because he uses his own special urine for N nutrition create by drinking a special Arctic berry and virgin water mix ...I myself laugh inside knowing and seeing my results whilst paying way less and getting so much more...oh and my germ count JoeyWeed C99 only popped 5.. all up... Moscaseed popped all 10 of the Cindy99... 8 up and running..13 out of 15 ..I like my odds...guess I can invest the rest of my savings in my kids college tuition ( or get more seeds ...lol) Duh...... WINNING !!!!!!


----------



## WoodyHaze (Mar 6, 2011)

seems like some people are just seed whores


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 6, 2011)

WoodyHaze said:


> seems like some people are just seed whores


and know how to get alot for their bucks..
Yes i could clone a 200 dollar pack of seeds and make my money back make 100s of seeds and whatnot but why do that when i can easily get 30-60 seeds for the same 200 dollars grow a bunch of different strains make alot more crosses at the same time and still have a bunch of the original stock seeds for a later grow just if i want to get back to it.I dont think i would want to make another 200 dollar order for only 5-10 seeds i dont even want to think about the ridiculous 2.You can spend your money as you please but me spending that much money ill make sure i get the most for my bucks and yeah all the breeders i ordered from have dank strains that are great.E


----------



## muaythaibanger (Mar 6, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> and know how to get alot for their bucks..
> Yes i could clone a 200 dollar pack of seeds and make my money back make 100s of seeds and whatnot but why do that when i can easily get 30-60 seeds for the same 200 dollars grow a bunch of different strains make alot more crosses at the same time and still have a bunch of the original stock seeds for a later grow just if i want to get back to it.I dont think i would want to make another 200 dollar order for only 5-10 seeds i dont even want to think about the ridiculous 2.You can spend your money as you please but me spending that much money ill make sure i get the most for my bucks and yeah all the breeders i ordered from have dank strains that are great.E


The question is, do you believe these 30-60 seeds for 200$ are as good of genetics as say some of Soma's,Sensi's,or Serious' more expensive seeds.
If they are,then thats a good thing and you're saving $$$.
If not,then you get what you're paying for.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 6, 2011)

cali connection yes
tga yes
alphakronick is new to me so ill see on that
th seeds yes


----------



## greengenez (Mar 6, 2011)

muaythaibanger said:


> The question is, do you believe these 30-60 seeds for 200$ are as good of genetics as say some of Soma's,Sensi's,or Serious' more expensive seeds.
> If they are,then thats a good thing and you're saving $$$.
> If not,then you get what you're paying for.


 With the number and selection I would say you are bound to get a good one, so yes, it's worth it. But I am going with the doc a couple more times


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 6, 2011)

shit i paid pick n mix 12 dollars fo r a tahoe og seed and a deadhead og seed ended up with two females..These are some of the most best strains i grew thats for sure and i grew plenty of strains more than some on this site and this thread for sure.So i know when i buy cali ocnnection seeds that im getting top of the line elite cuts in seed form for sure...


----------



## muaythaibanger (Mar 6, 2011)

londonfog said:


> sorry that your growing skills are sub par...I also apologize for you having to pay for over priced seeds in order for you to feel like you accomplished something....
> :


I'm sorry that I don't have mind reading skills like you to visualize peoples growing skills.(Joke)
I also should state that I'm not a greenthumb cheerleader.
I buy from and have tried quite a few breeders(X-line,dopeseeds,greenhouse,Nirvana,femaleseeds)
But if you honestly believe that these free seeds you get are as good of genetics as ,for instance,some of of Serious,Soma,Sensi's more pricey strains,well,i'm not even going to argue about that.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 6, 2011)

muaythaibanger said:


> I'm sorry that I don't have mind reading skills like you to visualize peoples growing skills.(Joke)
> I also should state that I'm not a greenthumb cheerleader.
> I buy from and have tried quite a few breeders(X-line,dopeseeds,greenhouse,Nirvana,femaleseeds)
> But if you honestly believe that these free seeds you get are as good of genetics as ,for instance,some of of Serious,Soma,Sensi's more pricey strains,well,i'm not even going to argue about that.


I honestly can say i recievd free tga seeds from a promo that is some of the best strains he has to offer jack the ripper and 3d..NOw im adding to that i spent half or 1/3 the price of dr greenthumb seeds with just as good quality


----------



## SCARHOLE (Mar 6, 2011)

Last orders from attitude pissed me off...

My quadruple thunder freebies only had 60% germ rate,many looked Immature as hell. 
The pack of lowryder reg mix I bought package was so old it only had half there available stains listed on it. Terrible germ rates as well.
This time it wasn't sent cause they no longer accept visa prepaid over the net, you got to call it in.
Took 2 week get an email , 1 week of *non stop* calling to the UK tell I got someone to tell me why my order is still being processed. 
This time the seeds looked better only a few light ones.
An I got a bunch of attitudes seeds an my own crosses to last years.

Ive been wanting to try the hardcore small breeders, who sell fems. 
An his Iranian auto (an crosses) sound p*erfect* for guerrilla grows an put em on the top of my list.
They are only 13$ a seed.


Been wanting to try em for along time, an the doc gave me a pack!
Thats cool as hell.

DrGTs seeds arrived in 7 days with a blizzard.
The seeds were very mature an packaged brilliantly.
I email him some questions an he answered in* 5 MIN.* 
100% germ rate 4 for 4.
So far I'm impressesed with fast growth.(for 2 week old seedlings lol)


Ill make sure they get grown an journaled honnestly as I can for the Kind Dr., as he requested.


----------



## muaythaibanger (Mar 6, 2011)

greengenez said:


> With the number and selection I would say you are bound to get a good one, so yes, it's worth it. But I am going with the doc a couple more times


Yeah,I think I'll get 11 of the doc's chemdawg.(along with some Sensi and BC bud Depot seeds)
I didn't care for his strain 'the dope".
Grew 11 last year outdoors.Potency and yield were really good ,but didn't like the airy buds.


----------



## muaythaibanger (Mar 6, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I honestly can say i recievd free tga seeds from a promo that is some of the best strains he has to offer jack the ripper and 3d..NOw im adding to that i spent half or 1/3 the price of dr greenthumb seeds with just as good quality


Did you grow greenthumb strains?

I've only got into the seed thing for about 4 years or so.
I'd always bought and grew clones.
So I probably don't have the experience as some of you dudes on here as far as seeds go.
But I will say this.The free seeds I got the last couple of years were fuckin garbage.
But I did get 5 free feminized cheese seeds from dopeseeds that I got with an order i believe will be good.
He sells them for about 8$ CAD.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 6, 2011)

muaythaibanger said:


> Did you grow greenthumb strains?
> 
> I've only got into the seed thing for about 4 years or so.
> I'd always bought and grew clones.
> ...


 Im going by what a guy did with dr greenthumb vs cali connection grow..


----------



## muaythaibanger (Mar 6, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Im going by what a guy did with dr greenthumb vs cali connection grow..


I thought a read some of that thread a few months back.
Did he not say Greenthumb was better overall?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 6, 2011)

was better in yield and a little better in potency he gave tahoe a 8.5 and dr gt og 9.5


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 6, 2011)

But the funny thing about that was its two differnt kush strains that were compared and im quite sure had it been the clone tahoe that cali connect usedagainst the clone og kush that dr grenthumb used (or so he says because somehow his og kush yields the best out of anybodies og kush i ever heard even the clone og kush)it would have been different
But yeah to be on topic he said drgreenthumbs seeds were better


----------



## fletchman (Mar 6, 2011)

muaythaibanger said:


> Yeah,I think I'll get 11 of the doc's chemdawg.(along with some Sensi and BC bud Depot seeds)
> I didn't care for his strain 'the dope".
> Grew 11 last year outdoors.Potency and yield were really good ,but didn't like the airy buds.


 
If they were "airy" buds, it is likley they weren't done? Choppin 1-2 weeks early outside can cut your yield in half.

I always found it amazing how an outdoor plant performs with an extra week or two.

Im sure you are a good outdoor grower and know all that, it was just a thought.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 6, 2011)

WoodyHaze said:


> seems like some people are just seed whores


 HEY WTF I am not a SEED WHORE !!!!! I'm a seed slut ...whores get paid ..I do it for the love of..


----------



## londonfog (Mar 6, 2011)

muaythaibanger said:


> The question is, do you believe these 30-60 seeds for 200$ are as good of genetics as say some of Soma's,Sensi's,or Serious' more expensive seeds.
> If they are,then thats a good thing and you're saving $$$.
> If not,then you get what you're paying for.


DNA, TH Seeds, Reserva Privada,TGA, and G13 labs (Pineappleexpress) all have given me some damn top notch plants...all freebies
Now Soma never bought but still cheaper then DR....Serious Seeds I got a pack of AK47 a while back still much cheaper then DR and received freebies with the order...Sensi seeds you got me I did get the Jack Herer and that shit was costly, but I did it in the honor of the man himself when he pasted...I did recieve some freebies with my order, but that order was over 200 bucks for 15 seeds...forgot I had did that...I need to get those started sometime this year...I have to admit having so many seeds can pose a problem in when you going to start ...lol...but a problem I will take


----------



## muaythaibanger (Mar 6, 2011)

fletchman said:


> If they were "airy" buds, it is likley they weren't done? Choppin 1-2 weeks early outside can cut your yield in half.
> 
> I always found it amazing how an outdoor plant performs with an extra week or two.
> 
> Im sure you are a good outdoor grower and know all that, it was just a thought.


They were left to long, if anything IMO.
I emailed the Doc himself and told him the chop date and he said they were late for that strain.
Some buds of certain strains just aren't as tight.

Yeild was good though.
About 7 lbs from 11 plants.
That was with hurricane damage and PH problems when I first planted at the first of June.


----------



## muaythaibanger (Mar 6, 2011)

londonfog said:


> DNA, TH Seeds, Reserva Privada,TGA, and G13 labs (Pineappleexpress) all have given me some damn top notch plants...all freebies
> Now Soma never bought but still cheaper then DR....Serious Seeds I got a pack of AK47 a while back still much cheaper then DR and received freebies with the order...Sensi seeds you got me I did get the Jack Herer and that shit was costly, but I did it in the honor of the man himself when he pasted...I did recieve some freebies with my order, but that order was over 200 bucks for 15 seeds...forgot I had did that...I need to get those started sometime this year...I have to admit having so many seeds can pose a problem in when you going to start ...lol...but a problem I will take


Soma's NYC Diesel is more than any of greenthumbs strains(excluding G13) at 150 GDP for 10.

I should have rephrased something I said earlier about these freebies.
I guess if a seed broker decides to give freebies of a certain breeder(regardless of who) and decides to give their top strains for free,then yeah,that'd be good.
But the only seeds I've ever got were garbage compared the seeds I had bought.(dopeseeds and greenhouse)
Not saying those 2 have shitty genetics or dissing them.
Just saying the freebies they gave me were shit.

Changing the seed talk subject,if I could get my hands on some bubblegum clones (Came from BC)I grew 2 years ago,I wouldn't grow from seed again.
I was stupid for not saving that strain.
22.5 lbs that year outdoor. And u call me a sub par grower(JK)


----------



## londonfog (Mar 6, 2011)

muaythaibanger said:


> Soma's NYC Diesel is more than any of greenthumbs strains(excluding G13) at 150 GDP for 10.
> 
> I should have rephrased something I said earlier about these freebies.
> I guess if a seed broker decides to give freebies of a certain breeder(regardless of who) and decides to give their top strains for free,then yeah,that'd be good.
> ...


22.5 is far from sub par...good job


----------



## muaythaibanger (Mar 6, 2011)

londonfog said:


> 22.5 is far from sub par...good job


Had to make oil with 2.5 Lbs because it went moldy(damp fall).
Cousin and I split for 10 lb each.
I also had 2.5 lb of White widow/Big bud(Femaleseeds) on the side for myself bought from dopeseeeds(only about 8$ per seed) for a total of 12.5 pounds for myself and a shitload of oil.
I just wish I woulda saved that BC bubblegum strain.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 6, 2011)

muaythaibanger said:


> Had to make oil with 2.5 Lbs because it went moldy(damp fall).
> Cousin and I split for 10 lb each.
> I also had 2.5 lb of White widow/Big bud(Femaleseeds) on the side for myself bought from dopeseeeds(only about 8$ per seed) for a total of 12.5 pounds for myself and a shitload of oil.
> I just wish I woulda saved that BC bubblegum strain.


hey I just got a WW X BB started...how did it grow ???? How was the smoke on that one ?????


----------



## muaythaibanger (Mar 6, 2011)

londonfog said:


> hey I just got a WW X BB started...how did it grow ???? How was the smoke on that one ?????


WW/BB is an awsome plant.
I assume your indoors.
It has a very fast flowering time.
I can pull mine at the end Sep. outdoors.
The thing I like about WW/BB is the tightness of the buds.
Nice golden color when they cure.
Is yours from Femaleseeds?


----------



## londonfog (Mar 6, 2011)

muaythaibanger said:


> WW/BB is an awsome plant.
> I assume your indoors.
> It has a very fast flowering time.
> I can pull mine at the end Sep. outdoors.
> ...


 yup got it as a freebie last month when I order my C99 and threw it in with my C99....good to hear that it finish early ...hey I might have to clone it now...find a good male out of these Cindys and pollen hit that White Widow and call that shit "My White Girl Cindy" ....lol..thanks for the info


----------



## muaythaibanger (Mar 6, 2011)

londonfog said:


> yup got it as a freebie last month when I order my C99 and threw it in with my C99....good to hear that it finish early ...hey I might have to clone it now...find a good male out of these Cindys and pollen hit that White Widow and call that shit "My White Girl Cindy" ....lol..thanks for the info


I noticed you said you grew Reserva Privada.
I'm trying 6 of their OG kush for the upcoming outdoor.
Dopeseeds sells 6 for 60 GBP's.
I'm hoping they'll finish in a really dry farm field where I put longer flowering strains.
Dr. Greenthumbs Chemdawg #4 went until Oct. 23rd.
That's pretty good up up here going that long.
Did u grow their OG kush?


----------



## londonfog (Mar 6, 2011)

muaythaibanger said:


> I noticed you said you grew Reserva Privada.
> I'm trying 6 of their OG kush for the upcoming outdoor.
> Dopeseeds sells 6 for 60 GBP's.
> I'm hoping they'll finish in a really dry farm field I put longer flowering strains.
> ...


 nope ...Kandy Kush...OG x TrainWreck...


----------



## muaythaibanger (Mar 6, 2011)

londonfog said:


> hey I just got a WW X BB started...how did it grow ???? How was the smoke on that one ?????


Forgot to mention .
The smoke was decent.Not blow your head off or anything.Good though.
Guy had a thread started a week or 2 ago with pics of his cured WW/BB buds in this strains forum..
Looked excactly like mine grown outdoors


----------



## fletchman (Mar 7, 2011)

My 1st order from Doc, Pure G13 and Endless Sky, just got it today, took 5 business days from phone call.

Gonna pop some here shortly


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 7, 2011)

I got some testers of Dr greenthumbs genetics chemo iranian..So i will do a grow with these ane journal it giving it a honest report


----------



## fletchman (Mar 7, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I got some testers of Dr greenthumbs genetics chemo iranian..So i will do a grow with these ane journal it giving it a honest report


Cool dude, that is all any of us can do, give an honest report.

I'll do the same with the G13 and Endless Sky. 

My problem is Im a dumbass, and have too many strains to grow out I did two orders during That birthday promo at the tude, and have 5 strains going now. And I have to stay within my legal plant numbers.

I am germin the G13's now, I gotta see what it is. 

Lookin foward to see how your chemo iranian work out.


----------



## fletchman (Mar 7, 2011)

What is the best method for storing seed, just a cool dark place? should they be in an airtite container or not? I have never stored seed for an extended amount of time.

Thanks


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 7, 2011)

fletchman said:


> Cool dude, that is all any of us can do, give an honest report.
> 
> I'll do the same with the G13 and Endless Sky.
> 
> ...


YEah i am germing them now as we speak ill check on them in the morning..I will give a honest report because thats what fellow grower is asking me to do..So to my friend you know who you are thank you for letting me see for myself if his genetics are top notch like people claim them to be


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 7, 2011)

fletchman said:


> What is the best method for storing seed, just a cool dark place? should they be in an airtite container or not? I have never stored seed for an extended amount of time.
> 
> Thanks


 I keep them in the bubble enevlope or a pill bottle like tylenol bottle or something in a fridge or in a drawer..People say the fridge works best


----------



## fletchman (Mar 7, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I keep them in the bubble enevlope or a pill bottle like tylenol bottle or something in a fridge or in a drawer..People say the fridge works best


Thanks, I will do that, It will be awile for me to grow out what I have, and save the special keepers I want to hold on to.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Mar 7, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> YEah i am germing them now as we speak ill check on them in the morning..I will give a honest report because thats what fellow grower is asking me to do..So to my friend you know who you are thank you for letting me see for myself if his genetics are top notch like people claim them to be


Thats cool!
There are a few grows of that one going on right now so it will be a nice way to compare growing styles and such. You are a soil grower correct? Im watching another guy who is going hydro with them and of course there is one on this site already...the more the merrier I say.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 7, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> Thats cool!
> There are a few grows of that one going on right now so it will be a nice way to compare growing styles and such. You are a soil grower correct? Im watching another guy who is going hydro with them and of course there is one on this site already...the more the merrier I say.


Yes im a soil grower..I will be using fox farm mix happy frog or light warrior and ocean forest


----------



## Dr Gruber (Mar 7, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Yes im a soil grower..I will be using fox farm mix happy frog or light warrior and ocean forest


Please post a link on this thread when you get it going.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 7, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> Please post a link on this thread when you get it going.


 Yes i will so for now i will not be saying anything about the price of the seeds until they are done and see if its truly worth the 200 a pack


----------



## SCARHOLE (Mar 7, 2011)

Chemo Iranian =150$ per pack.....

Share the wealth stay in health


----------



## frmrboi (Mar 7, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I got some testers of Dr greenthumbs genetics chemo iranian..So i will do a grow with these ane journal it giving it a honest report


 well that just burns my britches, a dick hole like you gets freebies from the Doc, say it ain't so Doc.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 7, 2011)

Seems like a good way to earn a customer if it is what it is


----------



## Dr Gruber (Mar 7, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> well that just burns my britches, a dick hole like you gets freebies from the Doc, say it ain't so Doc.


I think he got them from a friend.


----------



## frmrboi (Mar 7, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> I think he got them from a friend.


 Huh ?, he has a friend ?


----------



## greenrushfarms (Mar 7, 2011)

OK SO Final verdict... Dr. Greenthumb seeds... Good OR NOT? That's all I wanna know. Instead I had to read through a bazillion posts, some good, some bad BUT most of them off-topic. I wanna know whether or not I should order from him or just go through Attitude. Asking because I want to get this supposedly pure G-13 the Doc has. Lemme know.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 8, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> I think he got them from a friend.


That dude does not comprehend well..All he wants to do is follow me around and shit tAlk


----------



## Dr Gruber (Mar 8, 2011)

greenrushfarms said:


> OK SO Final verdict... Dr. Greenthumb seeds... Good OR NOT? That's all I wanna know. Instead I had to read through a bazillion posts, some good, some bad BUT most of them off-topic. I wanna know whether or not I should order from him or just go through Attitude. Asking because I want to get this supposedly pure G-13 the Doc has. Lemme know.


My opinion is Greenthumb has great service, great product, and offers help when needed.He has been very helpful to me and very kind as well. As for the Pure G13, the verdict is still out, but there are more then a few journals going on it right now so we should know more soon. So far everything Doc has told me has been true, so I think thats what we will learn about the G13 as well. My advice would be to start with one of his other strains like the OG or the Chem and see if they are as good as everyone says.


----------



## frmrboi (Mar 8, 2011)

greenrushfarms said:


> I had to read through a bazillion posts, some good, some bad BUT most of them off-topic. .


 you can thank uber troll whitedingleberry for that, he's on a mission from God to slander the good doctor simply because he's a seed buying addict and can't afford elite strains like Doc's etc.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 8, 2011)

At first i wanted to buy the docs bubba kush katsu cut seeds.But then i found it was too much as i was finding bubba kush for half the price basically all his strains you can find for 1/3 or half the price.But then you got people like farmer kid who never shows a journal but always says the doc got the best shit out of mankind with no proof.All i say is if you can get quality for cheaper why not..SHIt the money i spend on seeds could pay peoples rent or mortgage and i like variety it has nothing to do about being cheap its about being smart.But now you got this farmer fag stalking me,liking all of my post eventho he i on ignore i know this kid just cant get enough of me..You mad because i can pay your mortgage with my seed buying?Or you dont even have a house to pay 
mortgage on?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 8, 2011)

Goddamn cheap entertainment if you ask me lol. 

I barely spend a dime on seeds but I have around 14 strains going and make 1000's of clones a year. Everyone is different ya know peeps, it's what makes life interesting.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 8, 2011)

exactly what im talking about

3331 Likes
Page 1 of 2312311...Last

frmrboi liked post by wyteberrywidow on thread : DR. GreenThumb seeds
At first i wanted to buy the docs bubba kush katsu cut seeds.But then i found it was too much as i was finding bubba kush for half the price basically all his strains you can find for 1/3 or half the...
Liked on: 03-08-2011, 10:27 AM


----------



## Dr Gruber (Mar 8, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> exactly what im talking about
> 
> 3331 Likes
> Page 1 of 2312311...Last
> ...


i guess you have an admirer...just go with it, it better then being hated.lol


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 8, 2011)

Lol tell me about it


dr gruber said:


> i guess you have an admirer...just go with it, it better then being hated.lol


----------



## frmrboi (Mar 8, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> i guess you have an admirer...just go with it, it better then being hated.lol


I'm being sarcastic, I DO hate dingleberry.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Mar 8, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> I'm being sarcastic, I DO hate dingleberry.


i know.
Hate is a strong word...maybe you just dislike him?


----------



## frmrboi (Mar 8, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> i know.
> Hate is a strong word...maybe you just dislike him?


 let me sleep on it...


----------



## Dr Gruber (Mar 8, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> let me sleep on it...


a wise idea.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 8, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> i know.
> Hate is a strong word...maybe you just dislike him?


For someone to hate me he sure does follow me around alot and gives me alot of likes...Shit you are not the first to day he is admirer of mine


----------



## Doobius1 (Mar 8, 2011)

12000 posts on any forum = Get a Fuckin Life Dude!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 8, 2011)

Doobius1 said:


> 12000 posts on any forum = Get a Fuckin Life Dude!


Lmao 3 years of posting and growing i think its cool to have this much ive seen people with more and less time on here.I have kids a wife and steady income so what are you talking about?????????


----------



## WoodyHaze (Mar 8, 2011)

GEEZUS...........does it ever end with this guy and his one man cruisade to act smart?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 8, 2011)

WoodyHaze said:


> GEEZUS...........does it ever end with this guy and his one man cruisade to act smart?


why do people like you have the nerve to say something then talk shit, when i reply..It ends as long as you keep what you say to yourself, no need to say something about me because i will say something back SIMPLE AS THAT..Another option you have is to put me on ignore and you wont see my posts like how i did farmer fag


----------



## WoodyHaze (Mar 8, 2011)

oh waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Coast captain (Mar 8, 2011)

I've used dr greenthumb I must say by the time I'm enjoying the fruits it's hard for me to remember how much I paid and to be honest who cares. I've only used one other seed company that was as good as greenthumbs and that's tga. Tga is much cheaper and as good as they are I don't want every space queen cross there ever was but the flav is awesome and stands against anything I got. But the bubba from the doc is special and a truly unique plant and hey if someone wants to bash greenthumb who cares I would never try DNA but I also wouldn't bitch about it cause I've no experience people who bash a 150 dollar strain that much must really be tired of only affording 35 dollar cannacopia packs and anyway hd sells 5 packs of DNA for 110 so you do te math


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 8, 2011)

funny, thing is i spend 100-200 every two weeks to a month on seeds..I have packs of every cali connection strain going right now tht range from 85.99 to 113.99 so i really wipe my ass with 150...I say i like getting more for my buck not just getting 5 seeds.Ill go for 15- 20 for that price..FYI i never tried cannacopia lmao


----------



## Coast captain (Mar 8, 2011)

That's awesome you intern for Cali connect. You wanna talk value buy a 15 dollar bag of rooter plugs start cloning and stop spending 200 dollars every two weeks on seeds what are you stocking up for the year 3000.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 8, 2011)

Coast captain said:


> That's awesome you intern for Cali connect. You wanna talk value buy a 15 dollar bag of rooter plugs start cloning and stop spending 200 dollars every two weeks on seeds what are you stocking up for the year 3000.


 Lmao i have the rooter plugs and ive been cloning,ive been making my own seeds..I grow every strain i buy if i want to try something i think i might like i go buy a pack if its in pick n mix ill try that.Im not stocking for the year 3000 Im stocking for my outdoor grow this year and indoor grow as well.
Also i give seeds to fellow growers so they can grow it out as well.Im not stingy and thats why i like the most for my bucks...


----------



## londonfog (Mar 8, 2011)

Coast captain said:


> I've used dr greenthumb I must say by the time I'm enjoying the fruits it's hard for me to remember how much I paid and to be honest who cares. I've only used one other seed company that was as good as greenthumbs and that's tga. Tga is much cheaper and as good as they are I don't want every space queen cross there ever was but the flav is awesome and stands against anything I got. But the bubba from the doc is special and a truly unique plant and hey if someone wants to bash greenthumb who cares I would never try DNA but I also wouldn't bitch about it cause I've no experience people who bash a 150 dollar strain that much must really be tired of only affording 35 dollar cannacopia packs and anyway hd sells 5 packs of DNA for 110 so you do te math


dude just because one don't WASTE ones money on 10 pack of seeds for 200 bucks or 2 seeds for 200 bucks does not mean one cannot afford it...The question is why would you...Don't knock DNA... freakin LA Con=fuckn awesome...Sleestack=one of the best plants for making hash...Chocolope= pure heaven...Sour Cream= one of the best kept secrets yet..they keep great genetics at reasonable prices and I bet a bigger base then Doc...you like math go add it up


----------



## Coast captain (Mar 8, 2011)

Whats up other eminem guy Like I said I bought tga had great results and bought greenthumb and had great results. I'm only talking from experience. If you actually grew all those strains you may be the reason I try a DNA strain I'm not claiming docs bubba is gods vagina in seed form I'm just saying it'd a good plant and worth the money. And anyway price is relative only to the indivual customer if I make 40 k a year and you make 20 or vice versa what a bargain to you is generic to the next either way so on and so forth so why don't you guys just be more open minded when someone says dude has a good plant take it for what it is I just may be eying up DNA cause of you so thanks for the tip.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Mar 8, 2011)

I wonder what alot of the people that complain about prices charge there patients or customers? Would they feel comfortable having said patients read what they have to say about the price of seeds?
Anyone care to tell us what you charge patients?


----------



## greengenez (Mar 8, 2011)

200 a zip. patients only


----------



## londonfog (Mar 8, 2011)

I own 3 laundromats...had customers complain at one location that my dryers are 25 cents more then the competition down the street...I lowered my dryer prices to match the competetion...end results increase in business...sorry I don't grow to sell but I will give...I grow for the love of the plant


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Mar 8, 2011)

Coast captain said:


> And anyway price is relative only to the indivual customer if I make 40 k a year and you make 20 or vice versa what a bargain to you is generic to the next


lol, if Honda said "Lamborghini charges $100,000 for a car so we're going to also" the $100,000 Honda wouldn't be a bargain for anyone, it's still a Honda, but there are suckers born every minute.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Mar 8, 2011)

If it takes 150$ to have lambroghini weed thats better than the rest Im down.
Cant wait to see how DrGT bud rates.....


----------



## londonfog (Mar 8, 2011)

why everybody talks only about his price being 150..most of his stuff runs 200+..hell he even has 2 seeds for 2 hundred dollars, but I guess you guys really think those seeds are that mush better..


----------



## Dr Gruber (Mar 8, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> I wonder what alot of the people that complain about prices charge there patients or customers? Would they feel comfortable having said patients read what they have to say about the price of seeds?
> Anyone care to tell us what you charge patients?


 
Anyone?????


----------



## Dr Gruber (Mar 9, 2011)

Off topic but have any of you seed whores ordered from DJ shorts and how would you rate them? 


* Disclaimer- I mean no disrespect by the term "seed Whore".


----------



## spivak420 (Mar 10, 2011)

Just wanted to add my two cents to this discussion.
About an hour ago I put in an order for something I just happened to stumble across.
Heres the description from the breeder:

*15 Seeds of Ultimate Chemdawg OGr

Mom:
Elite's Ultimate Chemdawg 2008 - Chemdawg 08 is CHEM D x Sour Larry OG Kush which is Larry OG dominate close to being CHEM D x Larry OG but being Sour Larry OG Kush it has a bit of Sour Diesel to bump yields. Super vigorous top shelf original genetics. Flower Time 8-10 weeks

Father:
Raskal OG Male - Problably one of the most amazing Ogs there is, a pure Og in its truest form. Just raw lemon pledge with a very heavy lung expansion. Extremely similar to the Tahoe but far better yeilding and nuggetry. This cut was hit with Cali's SFV OG kush F3 male. The seeds from this initial outcross are destined for greatness as well as the rest of this line. This is going to make an already World Famous OG Kush cut even more popular as the general public can now have access to this gem. 

~ Ultimate Chemdawg OGr ~
CHEM D x Sour Larry x Raskal OG Kush

*

It cost me 75$, for 15 seeds mind you!
So as far as I'm concerned DR. Greenthumb and his supposed "Ghost OG S1" can take a hike...... 200$


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 10, 2011)

spivak420 said:


> Just wanted to add my two cents to this discussion.
> About an hour ago I put in an order for something I just happened to stumble across.
> Heres the description from the breeder:
> 
> ...


Who seeds are this? that sounds like a good strain and i would like to try that for sure..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 10, 2011)

Oh + rep for you for that reply lmao


----------



## spivak420 (Mar 10, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Who seeds are this? that sounds like a good strain and i would like to try that for sure..


I'll PM the link to you, as I'd rather not blow up the spot.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 10, 2011)

spivak420 said:


> I'll PM the link to you, as I'd rather not blow up the spot.


cool..Ill be waiting for it thats a good deal right there..Anyone who knows about genetics would know that


----------



## puffntuff (Mar 10, 2011)

That site is good. Racerdude turned me on to that place.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 10, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> That site is good. Racerdude turned me on to that place.


Looking at all the strains they have from all the reputable breeders that site looks to be a gold mine..I am a very happy i just found out about this site for sure


----------



## puffntuff (Mar 10, 2011)

5$ shipping right.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 11, 2011)

I read 6 and 10 anywhere international


----------



## londonfog (Mar 11, 2011)

Hey guys don't forget to grab a pack of *G13F- (Feminized) for only 200 bucks..oh and when I say pack I mean a couple..and when I say a couple a mean two seeds. you can only get these from the DR.*


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 11, 2011)

londonfog said:


> Hey guys don't forget to grab a pack of *G13F- (Feminized) for only 200 bucks..oh and when I say pack I mean a couple..and when I say a couple a mean two seeds. you can only get these from the DR.*


Fuck that lmao...Honestly im waiting for dr gruber to finish his grow to see how they fair out and if it compares to anyone else g 13 you know like shantibaba and double d


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Mar 11, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> That site is good. Racerdude turned me on to that place.


Are you all talking about Trichome Kings? If so they definitely have some good breeders but they also have some questionable one's. Also if they have something you're wanting I'd get it quick I don't know how long that site will last. If you order some seeds you'll see what I mean. Three of the breeders I know are legit are Kingdom Organic Seeds, Collectible Seeds, and PoorWhiteFarmer but all of the rest are unknown breeders and are probably just playing with genetics in their closets.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 11, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> Are you all talking about Trichome Kings? If so they definitely have some good breeders but they also have some questionable one's. Also if they have something you're wanting I'd get it quick I don't know how long that site will last. If you order some seeds you'll see what I mean. Three of the breeders I know are legit are Kingdom Organic Seeds, Collectible Seeds, and PoorWhiteFarmer but all of the rest are unknown breeders and are probably just playing with genetics in their closets.


 the selection is def good i tell you that and i think you are right about that


----------



## frmrboi (Mar 11, 2011)

Can we get a moderator in here to clean up this shameless highjack ?


----------



## fletchman (Mar 11, 2011)

londonfog said:


> Hey guys don't forget to grab a pack of *G13F- (Feminized) for only 200 bucks..oh and when I say pack I mean a couple..and when I say a couple a mean two seeds. you can only get these from the DR.*


I already did Londonfog, and there are 3 in a pack.

I soaked em in a shot glass for 8 hours, then put in wet paper towel for 18 hours and they had half inch tails, I put them in soil yesterday and got up this morning and all 3 broke the surface, 100% success!!!

I have to admitt I was a little nervous germin $67 seeds.

Cant wait to see what they amount to, if they are as good as DoubleD and Doc say, I may use them in breeding projects in the future.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Mar 11, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Fuck that lmao...Honestly im waiting for dr gruber to finish his grow to see how they fair out and if it compares to anyone else g 13 you know like shantibaba and double d


Comparing me to those guys isnt fair...lol. I dont have the skills or the equipment to pull that off.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 11, 2011)

No i just want to see if it compares in the same g13 not wieght wise or hieght lol


----------



## londonfog (Mar 11, 2011)

fletchman said:


> I already did Londonfog, and there are 3 in a pack.
> 
> I soaked em in a shot glass for 8 hours, then put in wet paper towel for 18 hours and they had half inch tails, I put them in soil yesterday and got up this morning and all 3 broke the surface, 100% success!!!
> 
> ...


are you doing a journal on those 67 dollar seeds ???


----------



## fletchman (Mar 11, 2011)

londonfog said:


> are you doing a journal on those 67 dollar seeds ???


I will keep everyone posted on the progress, and give an unbiased report on them. I will be checkin in with Gruber on his thread.

This is my 1st grow with Doc's gear, and I did pay for them with my own money, they were not freebies. I also started a few Endless Sky seeds with the G13, so I have two Greenthumb strains going at the moment. I will do my best and time will tell, im hoping to find two moms I would like to keep around awile.


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Mar 11, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> No i just want to see if it compares in the same g13 not wieght wise or hieght lol


I asked Shanti and Neville if they gave any cuts out of the G13 to Cannabis Castle and told them about the "pure" G13 Seeds and they basically laughed.



> lol, Would take that with a grain of salt....all the best sb
> 
> 
> Quote:
> ...


*take something with a grain of salt:* to consider something to be not completely true or right, hard to swallow.


----------



## frmrboi (Mar 11, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> they basically laughed.


thank you for sharing that


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Mar 11, 2011)

Yeah, why would anyone want a comment from the supposed source of the cut? Here's the whole post since you didn't feel like quoting what Shanti had to say.

*



I asked Shanti and Neville if they gave any cuts out of the G13 to Cannabis Castle and told them about the "pure" G13 Seeds and they basically laughed.

Click to expand...

*


> * lol, Would take that with a grain of salt....all the best sb
> 
> 
> Quote:
> ...


----------



## frmrboi (Mar 11, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> Yeah, why would anyone want a comment from the supposed source of the cut?


why would anyone want to report that "they basically laughed" is a more legitimate question for this thread.


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Mar 11, 2011)

1. Because he did.
2. Sometimes when I hear something absurd I laugh.


----------



## fletchman (Mar 11, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> 1. Because he did.
> 2. Sometimes when I hear something absurd I laugh.


 
Why would DoubleD lie? Explain this story, and show us where Nevil said it isn't so. I have been lookin but I cant find where Nevil says this story isn't true? Please explain.


http://www.mrnice.nl/forum/5-strain-base/5679-interesting-g13-story.html


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Mar 11, 2011)

It's called a PM. I don't know why they haven't commented on that thread. Why would Doubled lie? well, he did get $25,000 for his cut and he had just lost a bunch of money from his deal with a hydro company falling through for his MMP bucket system. I'm not really saying he's knowingly lying either. He was told it was G13 and he ran with it,people get fake cuts all the time. Show me where DD's story has been confirmed.


> *Re: What's up?*
> Hi there
> That's very unlikely
> N.
> ...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 11, 2011)

lmao damn asv the plot thickens lol


----------



## fletchman (Mar 11, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> It's called a PM. I don't know why they haven't commented on that thread. Why would Doubled lie? well, he did get $25,000 for his cut and he had just lost a bunch of money from his deal with a hydro company falling through for his MMP bucket system.


Is this a fact? Did you ask DoubleD this? I think he is over on THCFarmer trying to grow a 10lb plant? I wonder what strain he is using?

So you are saying DoubleD's story about that sifting machine,Hightimes,The Castle,Nevil,his partner,NL5 and G13 are all lies?


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Mar 11, 2011)

fletchman said:


> > Is this a fact? Did you ask DoubleD this?
> 
> 
> I read somewhere that his system didn't get picked up but I'm not positive. I do know he was claiming that he was getting a hundred and some odd thousand dollars for his set up and I haven't seen it anywhere.
> ...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 11, 2011)

Its getting thicker


----------



## londonfog (Mar 11, 2011)

Just got the May copy of High times...never paid attention to the fact that DrGreenthumb actually places ads in it...that shit must cost..hmmmm maybe I will have to look into some 150 female seeds...what would be the best choice...and I did not pay attention that his shipping being included...hmmmm starting to look a little better ...BUT PHUCK THAT 2 SEEDS FOR 200 BS...but 10 female seeds for 150 including shipping ...I can do that..
which would be a good buy


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Mar 11, 2011)

LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I just read this over at breedbay and thought I would post it.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------




5 Hours Ago #*38* (*permalink*) 
doubleds
Senior Member

 

Join Date: Apr 2007
Location: 2nd deck, red sector, BABYLON 5
Posts: 930 
Thanks: 432
Thanked 1,532 Times in 311 Posts 






















































> Originally Posted by *conasur*
> _So is this the cut Dr Greenthumbs seeds is selfing now? Was on their website yesterday and he says its double dee"s cut!!! Love watchin your grows bro
> conasur_




it certainly is not my cut, that is 100% !!!
__________________
_I loathe and detest spider mites with the intensity of a thousand white hot suns. I would rather have my naked body lathered in honey and staked on an anthill mound than have to deal with the measures that I've taken to thwart off these miniature versions of the antichrist._

_Canon Rebel xti 10.1 mp_
_Canon 60 mm macro_
_Canon 100 mm macro f2.8_
_Canon MR 14EX Ring flash_ 
Points: 2,343, Level: 29












Activity: 20%


















      *The Following 2 Users Say Thank You to doubleds For This Useful Post:* budda (5 Hours Ago), sadhu (1 Hour Ago)


----------



## londonfog (Mar 12, 2011)

yeah I saw it on your other post...damn just when I was about to give the guy the benefit of the doubt...It really was on the web site checked it myself...why would he say it was when DD says no it is not ?????


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Mar 12, 2011)

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$

I figured the info needed it's own thread so I reposted it with a link so everyone could see.


----------



## bajafox (Mar 12, 2011)

Maybe it's time to bump that old G13 thread where all of the good Dr.'s followers blasted all the doubters


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 12, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I just read this over at breedbay and thought I would post it.
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


You my friend deserve ++++++++++rep..I wonder where are all the dr diehards at saying he has the best lmfao
Oh and that he dont lie everything he says he got is true..lmfao bullshit


----------



## bajafox (Mar 12, 2011)

Agreed + REP for that find.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 12, 2011)

Thank you for stopping me from a big mistake!!!!!!!


----------



## greengenez (Mar 12, 2011)

I would still give it a shot. (Not 2 fer 200)


----------



## mrmaddu (Mar 12, 2011)

i just had my good friend/partner in crime order the bubba kush they germed well and came through obviously but not sure on hermies and what i have read still vegging we will see....definitely a strong strain growth wise..


----------



## Angry Pollock (Mar 12, 2011)

hermmies? wont happen with dr.greenthumb


----------



## bajafox (Mar 12, 2011)

Really? So if the grower has a light leak in his tent and he's growing from Dr.G it won't hermie?


----------



## Angry Pollock (Mar 12, 2011)

try it and let me know, only a rook would do that anyway


----------



## bajafox (Mar 12, 2011)

Way to dodge the question...


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 12, 2011)

bajafox said:


> Way to dodge the question...


well of course any plant will hermie given stress, any idiot knows that, but if grown in a no stress environment like all plants should be, i've never had a hermie come from any of my dr greenthumbs gear, but i've also not have a hermie from any other fem'ed seeds i've grown..


----------



## SCARHOLE (Mar 12, 2011)

I got a response back from DrGT I emailed him about the DD g13....

On 12-Mar-11, at 9:50 AM, SCAR HOLE wrote:

Whats up doc ? lol
if you get a sec....
Theres a therad thats sayn your G13 isnt doubleDs .
They found a quote of DoubleD saying this.
Could you give me a bit more info about it to shut em up?
Or should I just Ignore em.....








On 12-Mar-11, at 9:50 AM, SCAR HOLE wrote:
_"So is this the G13 cut Dr Greenthumbs seeds is selfing now? Was on their website yesterday and he says its double dee"s cut!!! Love watchin your grows bro, conasur_"* Doubleds - **it certainly is not my cut, that is 100% !!!*

*https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/416006-lmfao-g13-greedthumb-isnt-even.html#post5436742*




​*Doc said......*


Well technically that's true, it is not double D's cut per se, it's Neville's cut since Neville gave it to Double D. 


Double D is KNOWN to have saved the pure G13 from extinction by holding it all these years. 


Saying it is The Double D cut is a way to show it's pedigree but again technically, it is Nevilles G13 IF you can even say that because it was given to Neville by a guy from California...so is it Neville's G13 or the guy from California? 


To me, the important thing is to identify the pedigree and it came from Double D. Period.


Some of hese guys at are laughable if they weren't such pests...​


----------



## greengenez (Mar 12, 2011)

Hopefully not as bad as anything I got from dutch passion. Never really figured out what caused it so I threw it in the trash. Blueberry anyone?
I just germed 5 Big Laughing. When time comes I will give an honest report. (Hopefully I at least get something worth keeping)

edit: hermie that is.


----------



## frmrboi (Mar 12, 2011)

SCARHOLE said:


> Some of hese guys at are laughable if they weren't such pests...​



I agree 100 % 
the seed whore whitedingleberry is the biggest JOKE of them all.​


----------



## OGMan (Mar 12, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> I agree 100 %
> the seed whore whitedingleberry is the biggest JOKE of them all.


he is a joke but how are we supposed to laugh when he perverts the whole community. He should be banned.


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Mar 12, 2011)

OGMan said:


> he is a joke but how are we supposed to laugh when he perverts the whole community. He should be banned.



Not like the guy who has 173 post all about how great Dr. Greedthumb.


----------



## WoodyHaze (Mar 12, 2011)

this regodamn dickulous


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Mar 12, 2011)

WoodyHaze said:


> this regodamn dickulous


I agree! How could the Doc sell fake genetics for $100 a seed, get busted out for doing so, and not come clean? Ridiculous!


----------



## chemdawg (Mar 12, 2011)

like i said doubled offered me a g13 clone in return for $5000 and one of my chemdawg clones. he said he had sold 6 "so far" if he wants to refute that, let him come here and do that and i'll come and tell what i know


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Mar 12, 2011)

Full of shit and not the real Chemdawg ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ check his posts, 100% about Dr. Greedthumb


----------



## OGMan (Mar 12, 2011)

Here's a post from this afternoon by coxie0527;
I've dealt with both dd, and Doc, and Doc is the straight shooter. DD's g13 was made available to many of us from the THC Farmer forum (mpb bucket thread of dd's). Several had that g13. I'd stay away from dd, but Doc's credibility stands tall. He's always done what he says. Plus, his gear is stellar. 

and here's a link;
http://michiganmedicalmarijuana.org/topic/29425-drgreethums-double-d-g-13/page__st__20


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Mar 12, 2011)

Another one with 100% of is posts about Dr. Greedthumb^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ Check his profile.


----------



## OGMan (Mar 12, 2011)

OGMan said:


> Here's a post from this afternoon by coxie0527;
> I've dealt with both dd, and Doc, and Doc is the straight shooter. DD's g13 was made available to many of us from the THC Farmer forum (mpb bucket thread of dd's). Several had that g13. I'd stay away from dd, but Doc's credibility stands tall. He's always done what he says. Plus, his gear is stellar.
> 
> and here's a link;
> http://michiganmedicalmarijuana.org/topic/29425-drgreethums-double-d-g-13/page__st__20


double d is a liar and stonedmetalhead supports him all the way...


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Mar 12, 2011)

Come on keep tryin'

Now the source of the cut is a liar, that's awesome.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Mar 12, 2011)

Well I have seen shanti or Nevel sayn that they dont believe Doubleds G13 story.
Ill look for the link..


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Mar 12, 2011)

SCARHOLE said:


> Well I have seen shanti an Nevel sayn that they dont believe Doubleds G13 story.
> Ill look for the link..


All that means is even if Dr. Greedthumb was telling the truth about where he got the cut,which he's not, it might not be what the Doc is claiming it to be. Which would mean he's lying about what it is and where he got it and still charging $100 a seed.


----------



## bw2855 (Mar 12, 2011)

sweetjones said:


> I was lookin aroudn for some of the elite cali seeds and i found og kush and bubba kush seeds on the dr greenthumb website. but this is the only place i have seen with these seeds that i thought for a long time were clone only straings.just wondering if anybody has tried them and are they legit


 as good as it gets my friend tried the og and its great have tried 8 of his all good all germ all fems no herms at all delivers in 6 days EVERYTIME


----------



## bw2855 (Mar 13, 2011)

ditchcheck said:


> Im growing th OG kush from him now and its ridiculous. the bubba kush hermes so i would stay away. If you want your order to come use a prepaid card and call them. In fact dont order from them because whenever people start talking about a company on here next thing you know the seeds arent being shipped or they're confiscated. The doc is who I use and shit always came, so I like him. The MTF is great to and the Endless Sky and the Kashmiri resin plant. So like I said dont order from him.


 buddy your NUTS the doc is great no hermies through 8 strains you must really be screwing up he gets a+++ from me all killer too


----------



## bw2855 (Mar 13, 2011)

since when has the doc sold mix packs still doesnt as far as i know


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 13, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> I agree 100 %
> the seed whore whitedingleberry is the biggest JOKE of them all.


you,biggybuds,ogman and chemdawg i will not believe a word from your mouths..Just full of shit..
WHy am i always the center of your discussion


----------



## Angry Pollock (Mar 13, 2011)

ummmmmmmmmmm


----------



## rockinlespaul (Mar 13, 2011)

NOTHING wrong with Docs gear. I've grown several of his strains.

Sincerely,

A real med grower/user.


----------



## chemdawg (Mar 13, 2011)

Reprint;dd started his following, claiming that he could show farmers how to grow trees that yield 4lbs. Many of us jumped on the "mpb" bandwagon, and spent tens of thousands on rdwc gear, and listened to his every word about how to get these monster trees with dd's magical system. So, after many failed crops, by many veteran, expert growers, most all left the mpb, dwc system thinking that we just don't have the magic touch. But, after talking with many of us who've tried the system, it turns out that the only reason dd got the yield he claimed, WAS BECAUSE OF THE G13 CUT HE HAS. Hell, he disappeared from his own forum for over 6 months because he couldn't explain why after over 2 years with this system, he was the only one who could get anything close to 4lbs. UNTIL HE STARTED OFFERING THOSE GENETICS TO APPEASE THE PISSED, AND HE OFFERED IT TO ME. I myself, spent well over 30k on grow gear to accomodate dd's intructions. According to dd, because of his following and SUPPOSED results, (I know many master growers who never got over 2lbs per tree, after many rounds trying), he got a 400k contract with a nute company to reproduce his rdwc, mpb (med patient bucket) system. The gentleman disappeared from the boards because he was getting called out on system issues and other moo poo that caused people to have crops fail. After he got the 400k, he was gone. He has since returned, but on a very limited basis, and doesn't reply much to posts. In fact, if you ask the wrong question about that system, you'll get banned from that forum. I've seen it happen to many good farmers who were just asking for more detail, so they wouldn't lose another round. I lost tens of thousands because of dd's moo poo, and he's a liar. Also, I've talked with respected, veteran farmers who claim that dd never developed that system, he just borrowed others' idea's. I know 4 others personally who'll concur. THE ONLY REASON HE HAS A REPUTATION IS BECAUSE OF THE G13 HE HAS, NOT THE DWC SYSTEM HE DEVELOPED (STOLE). I don't think he wanted anyone to know that though, or his nute company deal would go south, make sense? The most respected growers around North America know of dd and his moo poo. If you don't know this, you're showing your donkey. dd still gets new followers because they read 3 year old posts about growing 4lb trees, and get yield fever. Watch out though, because many of his followers go deaf and dumb once they start buying his BS. I know, I was one of 'em. Also, I get better yields now that I'm not using that system. DD is responsible for many growers wasting thousands on equipment, lost rounds, hopeful to get these supposed results, when it wasn't even possible WITHOUT that strain. Ego run wild, it's not the system. If you choose to bash Doc and support dd, you've bet on the wrong horse, and are showing what you DON'T know. So, it would be wise not to talk about either Doc or DD until you know them. I know them both, and have done biz with them both. Doc's the real deal.


----------



## Angry Pollock (Mar 13, 2011)

where is everybody?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 13, 2011)

chemdawg said:


> Reprint;dd started his following, claiming that he could show farmers how to grow trees that yield 4lbs. Many of us jumped on the "mpb" bandwagon, and spent tens of thousands on rdwc gear, and listened to his every word about how to get these monster trees with dd's magical system. So, after many failed crops, by many veteran, expert growers, most all left the mpb, dwc system thinking that we just don't have the magic touch. But, after talking with many of us who've tried the system, it turns out that the only reason dd got the yield he claimed, WAS BECAUSE OF THE G13 CUT HE HAS. Hell, he disappeared from his own forum for over 6 months because he couldn't explain why after over 2 years with this system, he was the only one who could get anything close to 4lbs. UNTIL HE STARTED OFFERING THOSE GENETICS TO APPEASE THE PISSED, AND HE OFFERED IT TO ME. I myself, spent well over 30k on grow gear to accomodate dd's intructions. According to dd, because of his following and SUPPOSED results, (I know many master growers who never got over 2lbs per tree, after many rounds trying), he got a 400k contract with a nute company to reproduce his rdwc, mpb (med patient bucket) system. The gentleman disappeared from the boards because he was getting called out on system issues and other moo poo that caused people to have crops fail. After he got the 400k, he was gone. He has since returned, but on a very limited basis, and doesn't reply much to posts. In fact, if you ask the wrong question about that system, you'll get banned from that forum. I've seen it happen to many good farmers who were just asking for more detail, so they wouldn't lose another round. I lost tens of thousands because of dd's moo poo, and he's a liar. Also, I've talked with respected, veteran farmers who claim that dd never developed that system, he just borrowed others' idea's. I know 4 others personally who'll concur. THE ONLY REASON HE HAS A REPUTATION IS BECAUSE OF THE G13 HE HAS, NOT THE DWC SYSTEM HE DEVELOPED (STOLE). I don't think he wanted anyone to know that though, or his nute company deal would go south, make sense? The most respected growers around North America know of dd and his moo poo. If you don't know this, you're showing your donkey. dd still gets new followers because they read 3 year old posts about growing 4lb trees, and get yield fever. Watch out though, because many of his followers go deaf and dumb once they start buying his BS. I know, I was one of 'em. Also, I get better yields now that I'm not using that system. DD is responsible for many growers wasting thousands on equipment, lost rounds, hopeful to get these supposed results, when it wasn't even possible WITHOUT that strain. Ego run wild, it's not the system. If you choose to bash Doc and support dd, you've bet on the wrong horse, and are showing what you DON'T know. So, it would be wise not to talk about either Doc or DD until you know them. I know them both, and have done biz with them both. Doc's the real deal.


Lameeeeee.



Angry Pollock said:


> where is everybody?


you want people to actually comment on this???? be serious


----------



## SCARHOLE (Mar 13, 2011)

chemdawg said:


> . UNTIL HE STARTED OFFERING THOSE GENETICS TO APPEASE THE PISSED, AND HE OFFERED IT TO ME..


I thought id seen his G13 being grown or sold on ThC farmer?
But maybe it was a cross.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 13, 2011)

SCARHOLE said:


> I thought id seen his G13 being grown or sold on ThC farmer?
> But maybe it was a cross.


Thats prob what he is talking about but i dont believe chemdawg unless i see proof


----------



## bajafox (Mar 13, 2011)

chemdawg said:


> Reprint;dd started his following, claiming that he could show farmers how to grow trees that yield 4lbs. Many of us jumped on the "mpb" bandwagon, and spent tens of thousands on rdwc gear, and listened to his every word about how to get these monster trees with dd's magical system. So, after many failed crops, by many veteran, expert growers, most all left the mpb, dwc system thinking that we just don't have the magic touch. But, after talking with many of us who've tried the system, it turns out that the only reason dd got the yield he claimed, WAS BECAUSE OF THE G13 CUT HE HAS. Hell, he disappeared from his own forum for over 6 months because he couldn't explain why after over 2 years with this system, he was the only one who could get anything close to 4lbs. UNTIL HE STARTED OFFERING THOSE GENETICS TO APPEASE THE PISSED,* AND HE OFFERED IT TO ME*. I myself, spent well over 30k on grow gear to accomodate dd's intructions. According to dd, because of his following and SUPPOSED results, (I know many master growers who never got over 2lbs per tree, after many rounds trying), he got a 400k contract with a nute company to reproduce his rdwc, mpb (med patient bucket) system. The gentleman disappeared from the boards because he was getting called out on system issues and other moo poo that caused people to have crops fail. After he got the 400k, he was gone. He has since returned, but on a very limited basis, and doesn't reply much to posts. In fact, if you ask the wrong question about that system, you'll get banned from that forum. I've seen it happen to many good farmers who were just asking for more detail, so they wouldn't lose another round. I lost tens of thousands because of dd's moo poo, and he's a liar. Also, I've talked with respected, veteran farmers who claim that dd never developed that system, he just borrowed others' idea's. I know 4 others personally who'll concur. THE ONLY REASON HE HAS A REPUTATION IS BECAUSE OF THE G13 HE HAS, NOT THE DWC SYSTEM HE DEVELOPED (STOLE). I don't think he wanted anyone to know that though, or his nute company deal would go south, make sense? The most respected growers around North America know of dd and his moo poo. If you don't know this, you're showing your donkey. dd still gets new followers because they read 3 year old posts about growing 4lb trees, and get yield fever. Watch out though, because many of his followers go deaf and dumb once they start buying his BS. I know, I was one of 'em. Also, I get better yields now that I'm not using that system. DD is responsible for many growers wasting thousands on equipment, lost rounds, hopeful to get these supposed results, when it wasn't even possible WITHOUT that strain. Ego run wild, it's not the system. If you choose to bash Doc and support dd, you've bet on the wrong horse, and are showing what you DON'T know. So, it would be wise not to talk about either Doc or DD until you know them. I know them both, and have done biz with them both. Doc's the real deal.


Reprint: And you accepted it right???


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 13, 2011)

bajafox said:


> Reprint: And you accepted it right???


I dont beleive nothing out of dr g spammers mouth..They have no proof but yet yak yak yakity yak out there mouth..


----------



## frmrboi (Mar 13, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I dont beleive nothing out of dr g spammers mouth..They have no proof but yet yak yak yakity yak out there mouth..


neither do you, seed whore.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 13, 2011)

03-13-2011, 01:09 PM
frmrboi
Mr.Ganja
This message is hidden because frmrboi is on your ignore list.
View Post
Remove user from ignore list
View Post


Its funny when you have someone on ignore and yet he follows you all day to get attention..I got so many likes from this dude its not a joke he is obsessed with me.This guy is really gay and earned his name fag boy..


----------



## frmrboi (Mar 13, 2011)

wytedingleberry said:


> Its funny when you have someone on ignore and yet he follows .


then yuk it up stooge, everyone's laughing at you.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 13, 2011)

See what i mean..LMFAO


----------



## bajafox (Mar 13, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I dont beleive nothing out of dr g spammers mouth..They have no proof but yet yak yak yakity yak out there mouth..


I'm just trying to figure out why he would not accept the cut. Think about it, DD offered him a cut to make up for the $5000 he wasted. I would have gotten it in a heartbeat and sold it to Dr.G for $25k, I'd be up $20k!!!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 13, 2011)

bajafox said:


> I'm just trying to figure out why he would not accept the cut. Think about it, DD offered him a cut to make up for the $5000 he wasted. I would have gotten it in a heartbeat and sold it to Dr.G for $25k, I'd be up $20k!!!


lmao true, true indeed


----------



## bajafox (Mar 13, 2011)

Of course, that would just make too much sense...


----------



## OGMan (Mar 13, 2011)

chemdawg said:


> Reprint;dd started his following, claiming that he could show farmers how to grow trees that yield 4lbs. Many of us jumped on the "mpb" bandwagon, and spent tens of thousands on rdwc gear, and listened to his every word about how to get these monster trees with dd's magical system. So, after many failed crops, by many veteran, expert growers, most all left the mpb, dwc system thinking that we just don't have the magic touch. But, after talking with many of us who've tried the system, it turns out that the only reason dd got the yield he claimed, WAS BECAUSE OF THE G13 CUT HE HAS. Hell, he disappeared from his own forum for over 6 months because he couldn't explain why after over 2 years with this system, he was the only one who could get anything close to 4lbs. UNTIL HE STARTED OFFERING THOSE GENETICS TO APPEASE THE PISSED, AND HE OFFERED IT TO ME. I myself, spent well over 30k on grow gear to accomodate dd's intructions. According to dd, because of his following and SUPPOSED results, (I know many master growers who never got over 2lbs per tree, after many rounds trying), he got a 400k contract with a nute company to reproduce his rdwc, mpb (med patient bucket) system. The gentleman disappeared from the boards because he was getting called out on system issues and other moo poo that caused people to have crops fail. After he got the 400k, he was gone. He has since returned, but on a very limited basis, and doesn't reply much to posts. In fact, if you ask the wrong question about that system, you'll get banned from that forum. I've seen it happen to many good farmers who were just asking for more detail, so they wouldn't lose another round. I lost tens of thousands because of dd's moo poo, and he's a liar. Also, I've talked with respected, veteran farmers who claim that dd never developed that system, he just borrowed others' idea's. I know 4 others personally who'll concur. THE ONLY REASON HE HAS A REPUTATION IS BECAUSE OF THE G13 HE HAS, NOT THE DWC SYSTEM HE DEVELOPED (STOLE). I don't think he wanted anyone to know that though, or his nute company deal would go south, make sense? The most respected growers around North America know of dd and his moo poo. If you don't know this, you're showing your donkey. dd still gets new followers because they read 3 year old posts about growing 4lb trees, and get yield fever. Watch out though, because many of his followers go deaf and dumb once they start buying his BS. I know, I was one of 'em. Also, I get better yields now that I'm not using that system. DD is responsible for many growers wasting thousands on equipment, lost rounds, hopeful to get these supposed results, when it wasn't even possible WITHOUT that strain. Ego run wild, it's not the system. If you choose to bash Doc and support dd, you've bet on the wrong horse, and are showing what you DON'T know. So, it would be wise not to talk about either Doc or DD until you know them. I know them both, and have done biz with them both. Doc's the real deal.


Let's stay on topic. DD is a lying, cheating, thieving scumbag


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Mar 13, 2011)

100% Spam check his posts.^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## colonuggs (Mar 13, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> I wonder what alot of the people that complain about prices charge there patients or customers? Would they feel comfortable having said patients read what they have to say about the price of seeds?
> Anyone care to tell us what you charge patients?


Fuck the over priced seeds...I been on the thc farmer.. seen seeds blown up $$$$ wise ......a $50 pack sells for $1000 because of the hype

A seed is a christmas present...you dont know what your getting ...you could get a killer combination from the mom and dad ....or get a dud hermi


No 2 seeds are the same or a 100% reproduction of the mom or dad.... if you bought a pack of seeds and your friend buys a pack of seeds...all the plants will be different %% of the mom and dad

Thats why people can go through 20-30 seeds or more before they find a keeper...or 2 people have the same strain and 1 is more potent


I sell to patients....150-175 a oz...cost me about $5 a g to grow it ......

Seeds should be $1 a seed... period....one plant can produce a 1000 seeds


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Mar 13, 2011)

colonuggs said:


> Fuck the over priced seeds...I been on the thc farmer.. seen seeds blown up $$$$ wise ......a $50 pack sells for $1000 because of the hype
> 
> A seed is a christmas present...you dont know what your getting ...you could get a killer combination from the mom and dad ....or get a dud hermi
> 
> ...


lol could not have said it better myself, thanx for the entertainment guy's but I for one am sick of all these "G13" threads, but it's the same with "Exodus Cheese" & "OGK" ~ just brand names that make people spend more ££$$. It's all marketing in this biz to make big money out of selling seeds.


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Mar 13, 2011)

I agree but if you can disprove their lies, less people will be taken advantage of.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 13, 2011)

OGMan said:


> Let's stay on topic. DD is a lying, cheating, thieving scumbag


Looks whos talking a lying spammer who says he grew this and that but didnt grow shit


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 13, 2011)

OGMan said:


> he is a joke but how are we supposed to laugh when he perverts the whole community. He should be banned.


Look who is talking i should be banned ? then please tell me what should happen to you?They should delete your account its all spam for dr greenthumb no grow nothing to show just on here to promote dr g tumbs up your ass


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 13, 2011)

Fag boy should be banned for stalking and harassing me this guy just dont rest.I can be minding my biz and here my name flys out his mouth 100mph..The funny thing is he is on ignore and still follows me everywhere..I just laugh at his gay ass


----------



## WoodyHaze (Mar 13, 2011)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## greengenez (Mar 14, 2011)

All you guys are crazy(lol). If its good I'll grow it. When ever I order seeds, (from any where) I pray for 1 keeper, and know the rest will be sub-par/par. Have had many orders with no keepers. Keep track of your BREEDERS/seed companies. If you get shit, dont use them. (attitude is great because of freebies, but pay attention to who your getting your beans from, because some of these people are no more than pollen chuckers.) 
I've seen alot of journals of Docs gear, and he is no pollen chucker. That is why I ordered from him. I will probably start slow, then if I think it's quality, I will try more expensive. Don't buy into names, buy into product. There's alot of og kush out there that I wouldn't even throw in my compost pile.


----------



## OGMan (Mar 14, 2011)

greengenez said:


> All you guys are crazy(lol). If its good I'll grow it. When ever I order seeds, (from any where) I pray for 1 keeper, and know the rest will be sub-par/par. Have had many orders with no keepers. Keep track of your BREEDERS/seed companies. If you get shit, dont use them. (attitude is great because of freebies, but pay attention to who your getting your beans from, because some of these people are no more than pollen chuckers.)
> I've seen alot of journals of Docs gear, and he is no pollen chucker. That is why I ordered from him. I will probably start slow, then if I think it's quality, I will try more expensive. Don't buy into names, buy into product. There's alot of og kush out there that I wouldn't even throw in my compost pile.


Well put Greengenez. I personally have tons of experience with many of Docs strains, OG being but one and I am a very happy camper. I have never had a hermie, I've had very nearly 100% germination rates and all were "as advertised" I trust Doc implicitly. Stonedmetalhead and Whytedingleberry have never grown a greenthumb strain to my knowledge and are just here to bash,bash, bash and cause trouble...as usual, unless of course it's one of their pet seedbanks.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 14, 2011)

I am growing a dr greenthumb strain right now..
I am still waiting to see your clone grow along with your dr greenthumb seed grow since you say you can compare it to the original clones?
Ive ben waiting for months now since the last time you said this nonsense and yet you still just dodge the question which is where is your documentation of the clone and seed grows to compare


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 14, 2011)

See no proof or nothing when you called out on something..Like people said you are just a spammer.
You only have 3 threads and all of them are about dr greenthumb iranian autoflower..Which is not even a autoflower..So please stop using my name and i wont expose your spamming ass


----------



## Angry Pollock (Mar 14, 2011)

Ah ha ha, lmao


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 14, 2011)

Angry Pollock said:


> Ah ha ha, lmao


Heres another one with no proof to nothing but has a mouth full of shit..lmfao


----------



## Angry Pollock (Mar 14, 2011)

LMAO, sureeeeeeeeee it won't be a biased grow, yea right


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 14, 2011)

Angry Pollock said:


> LMAO, sureeeeeeeeee it won't be a biased grow, yea right


I have no reason to lie unlike you who has no proof of anything!
I have no reason for me to be biased.I was gifted these seeds for the sole purpose of testing his seeds out and seeing how they compare to other strains


----------



## WoodyHaze (Mar 14, 2011)

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## bajafox (Mar 14, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> See no proof or nothing when you called out on something..Like people said you are just a spammer.
> You only have 3 threads and all of them are about dr greenthumb iranian autoflower..Which is not even a autoflower..So please stop using my name and i wont expose your spamming ass





wyteberrywidow said:


> Heres another one with no proof to nothing but has a mouth full of shit..lmfao



Same posts every single time from AP and WoodyHaze.... The ignore button is a wonderful thing, both contribute absolutely nothing to RIU


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 14, 2011)

bajafox said:


> Same posts every single time from AP and WoodyHaze.... The ignore button is a wonderful thing, both contribute absolutely nothing to RIU


Yes you are right indeed these guy dont contribute shit but a mouth full of shit


----------



## WoodyHaze (Mar 14, 2011)

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ, lmao, AP is right, you are easy,lmao


----------



## SCARHOLE (Mar 15, 2011)

I for one dont believe any breeder is 100% honest.
Wether it be, flower times, yield, potency, heritage etc.

They are in the business of selling there product an as such they have a bias to wards this type of behavior.
The Iranian auto isn example, its not true auto, but It can be flowering in spring an finish mid summer, as a ruderallis auto would. (thats some ninja breeding to me guys!)
But by renaming an reworking? this stain an calling it Iranian auto instead of Iranian Short Season his sales must have greatly improved.
I would like 100 % honesty, but Im not holding my breath.

Im far more intrested in performance of the product.
Ive seen Browndirt warrior grown Chumaluma in Prohibition, Hobbes's smoke report of docs The dope wild. He said it was the Best he ever had, an paid the Doc for the free seeds he sent him. Im hoping his chemo Iranian is as good as those.......

Seen afropips is selling Iranian x Blueberry, Imitation is the most sincere form of flattery.


----------



## OGMan (Mar 15, 2011)

Doubdle D is a liar and he prooved it with his own words in his own thread. He said "he NEVER,EVER " sold or gave away a clone of "His G13" and yet he says "The couple wanted 3 different strains each grow so i located chem d, katsu kush, garberville purple kush, my g13 and a beauty of a cutting, sour bubble bx4... these will be there mother plants."

Here's a link to double Ds own thread;
http://www.breedbay.co.uk/forums/growroom-showroom/201344595-25-plant-med-license-grow-doubleds.html


----------



## bajafox (Mar 15, 2011)

The only thing that proves is that we have two liars, Dr.G and DD. Regardless of that, people are swearing up and down this forum that Dr.G is an honest businessman who doesn't do people wrong.

I must be the only one who see's the irony in it. First the people hanging from his nuts are trying to prove that he has DD's cut and now it's turned into questioning DD's reputation. WAFJ


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 15, 2011)

That's right folk, DR GT is legitimate, those are apparently the same phenotype 

And generally fella, if you are stating that someone has contradictied themselves, you prove both parts of the contradiction, not just the one statement


----------



## Dr Gruber (Mar 15, 2011)

bajafox said:


> The only thing that proves is that we have two liars, Dr.G and DD. Regardless of that, people are swearing up and down this forum that Dr.G is an honest businessman who doesn't do people wrong.
> 
> I must be the only one who see's the irony in it. First the people hanging from his nuts are trying to prove that he has DD's cut and now it's turned into questioning DD's reputation. WAFJ


i have never tried to prove he has DD's cut...dont know if youre talking to me but if you are, find a poat where i did that.
DD has made his own bed with his lying. His rep was in question long before this started.


----------



## bajafox (Mar 15, 2011)

Not you Dr.Gruber. The people I'm talking about don't need to be named. 99.9% of their posts is stroking Dr.G's dick about what an honest breeder he is, and that is just a down right lie.

Regarding DD's reputation, that can still be left up for debate. He's already said himself that he never has and the link you posted (which has been posted before already) says otherwise. So we have two liars, the problem here is you can't order anything from DD at $67 or $100 a seed. The problem still remains that Dr.G IS doing that and claiming he got it from or through DD, which he didn't and already admitted so in an email between him and DD.

Like I said before, this all started with questioning whether or not Dr.G has the real deal and so far there has been nothing to prove that he does.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 15, 2011)

The only way that I could pay 100 dollars for a bean is ...it would have to be self watering..needs only 12 hours of light for veg.. 6 hours for flower and 1 puff can get 5 people high as phuck...now if that 100dollar magic bean can do that I'm in..as of yet no genetic is that damn good to charge that much..keep it real or keep it moving


----------



## Biggybuds (Mar 15, 2011)

londonfog said:


> The only way that I could pay 100 dollars for a bean is ...



..if it had doubel d's splooge all over it


----------



## londonfog (Mar 15, 2011)

Biggybuds said:


> ..if it had doubel d's splooge all over it


I assume you speaking for yourself...yes you must be with the gay talk...carry on


----------



## Biggybuds (Mar 15, 2011)

londonfog said:


> I assume you speaking for yourself...yes you must be with the gay talk...carry on


how much you being paid?


----------



## fletchman (Mar 15, 2011)

londonfog said:


> The only way that I could pay 100 dollars for a bean is ...it would have to be self watering..needs only 12 hours of light for veg.. 6 hours for flower and 1 puff can get 5 people high as phuck...now if that 100dollar magic bean can do that I'm in..as of yet no genetic is that damn good to charge that much..keep it real or keep it moving


 
That is strange, I always feel only 1-3 plants each cycle pays for the entire grow easily, Nutes,Medium,Seed cost if any,Electricty,ect.

You must grow really small plants?


----------



## Dr Gruber (Mar 15, 2011)

bajafox said:


> Not you Dr.Gruber. The people I'm talking about don't need to be named. 99.9% of their posts is stroking Dr.G's dick about what an honest breeder he is, and that is just a down right lie.
> 
> Regarding DD's reputation, that can still be left up for debate. He's already said himself that he never has and the link you posted (which has been posted before already) says otherwise. So we have two liars, the problem here is you can't order anything from DD at $67 or $100 a seed. The problem still remains that Dr.G IS doing that and claiming he got it from or through DD, which he didn't and already admitted so in an email between him and DD.


While I'll admit that both sides of this debate havent shown themselves in the best light, including myself. My problem with your argument is that you are taking the word of a probable proven liar that Greenthumb is lying. In my dealings with him he has been, on a personal level(as personal as the internet can provide), what i would call, a friend. He has helped me out with a lot of info and advice on stuff that didnt have anything to do with his business, and that goes a long way with me. So, i weigh things out and only have my experience to go by, he doesnt seem to be what everbody is describing. You ever had a friend that you knew really well and someone said something about them that you knew just didnt jibe? Thats how this seems to me, especially since most or all of you guys have never grown his stuff out. 


I think that will be it for me on this, unless i need to reply to your comment, i wont be making anymore statements....i hope.lol.

My final word to everybody is Peace. Lets all go home and smoke a bowl and relax for awhile.

Peace-DG


----------



## bajafox (Mar 15, 2011)

No need to reply to anything Dr.Gruber. Like I said on your profile messages, you took a leap of faith and all I can do is hope that you get your moneys worth. What people here are trying to do is keeping people from putting money into a crooks pocket. I guess we will all know in a few weeks/months when you harvest and give us your HOPEFULLY honest smoke report. 

Until then, I just can't see anyone justifying $100 per seed. That is a rip off, IMO.


I've been to a few dispensaries here in San Diego and the problem we are having now is that there are so many bullshit names and strains out there that they are starting to dilute the quality of our favorite plant. I will never buy so called G13 from a collective but yet there are some out there selling it. Unless I know exactly where my meds came from, I'd rather save my money and go elsewhere.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 15, 2011)

fletchman said:


> That is strange, I always feel only 1-3 plants each cycle pays for the entire grow easily, Nutes,Medium,Seed cost if any,Electricty,ect.
> 
> You must grow really small plants?


what the hell that has to do with what I said...by the way I enjoy 4-6 diff strain growing at a time...sorry you so stuck on one breeder


----------



## londonfog (Mar 15, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> While I'll admit that both sides of this debate havent shown themselves in the best light, including myself. My problem with your argument is that you are taking the word of a probable proven liar that Greenthumb is lying. In my dealings with him he has been, on a personal level(as personal as the internet can provide), what i would call, a friend. He has helped me out with a lot of info and advice on stuff that didnt have anything to do with his business, and that goes a long way with me. So, i weigh things out and only have my experience to go by, he doesnt seem to be what everbody is describing. You ever had a friend that you knew really well and someone said something about them that you knew just didnt jibe? Thats how this seems to me, especially since most or all of you guys have never grown his stuff out.
> 
> 
> I think that will be it for me on this, unless i need to reply to your comment, i wont be making anymore statements....i hope.lol.
> ...


My problem with him are:

1.C99 should only take 55 days not 63-70

2.Charging 100 a bean is down right crazy ( really on a moral level of the GREAT PLANT)

3.Still very confused as too why you would us a mini lighter to show how HUGE your plants are...I mean really its like _" No put the beer bottle down and use the lighter...no the mini lighter_" I mean who does that..If they HUGE use the beer bottle..


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 15, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> My problem with your argument is that you are taking the word of a probable proven liar that Greenthumb is lying.


So fine, ignore the issue of a proven liar, look at his exodus, that doesn't need involve a liar, unless i am now that liar, but i posted two pics of "exodus cheese" which is not a strain, it is a phenotype of skunk #1, i'm either a liar or those two pictures show the same phenotype...


----------



## squarepush3r (Mar 15, 2011)

bc seeds has the best seeds, many strains over 30% THC, and yield 1-2 kg

Elephant Bud is 34% THC and it looks like a lower price than the Green's @ $495 per 10


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 15, 2011)

OGMan said:


> Doubdle D is a liar and he prooved it with his own words in his own thread. He said "he NEVER,EVER " sold or gave away a clone of "His G13" and yet he says "The couple wanted 3 different strains each grow so i located chem d, katsu kush, garberville purple kush, my g13 and a beauty of a cutting, sour bubble bx4... these will be there mother plants."
> 
> Here's a link to double Ds own thread;
> http://www.breedbay.co.uk/forums/growroom-showroom/201344595-25-plant-med-license-grow-doubleds.html


Yet you guys never showed your clone grow compared to docs seed grow what happened?
You guys are a bunch of fibbers..Keep telling stories


----------



## puffntuff (Mar 15, 2011)

Hahahah bc seeds. The pickle bud!!!!


----------



## frmrboi (Mar 15, 2011)

squarepush3r said:


> bc seeds has the best seeds, many strains over 30% THC, and yield 1-2 kg


 that's totally unproven, if it were true it would be a cover story on every weed magazine on the planet.


----------



## frmrboi (Mar 15, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Yet you guys never showed your clone grow compared to docs seed grow what happened?
> You guys are a bunch of fibbers..Keep telling stories


you better watch your mouth punk, FDDK is handing out infractions left and right today. The mighty Brick Top finally has got his ass kicked even.
#183 -> https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/406069-tafbang-ceiling-light-grow-part-3.html


----------



## bajafox (Mar 15, 2011)

I got called a name a few days ago, should I report it and have him banned as well?

Nah, I'm not a snitch...let that person dig his own grave


----------



## frmrboi (Mar 15, 2011)

bajafox said:


> I got called a name a few days ago, should I report it and have him banned as well?
> 
> Nah, I'm not a snitch...let that person dig his own grave


you probably deserved it anyways so it would be a waste of time.


----------



## bajafox (Mar 15, 2011)

Maybe I did...

Does that excuse him from breaking forum rules?


----------



## frmrboi (Mar 15, 2011)

bajafox said:


> Maybe I did...
> 
> Does that excuse him from breaking forum rules?


it neutralizes the infraction.


----------



## bajafox (Mar 15, 2011)

Oh I see, can you point out exactly where in the forum rules is specifically says that? Or are you just making shit up now? lol


----------



## bajafox (Mar 15, 2011)

Go read this thread and let me know how many of those people deserve it also, according to your new rules of breaking forum rules unless they deserved it.

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/416825-what-usa-lost-japan-still.html


----------



## frmrboi (Mar 15, 2011)

bajafox said:


> are you just making shit up now? lol


no, I'm thinking like a moderator who is sick of this shit.


----------



## bajafox (Mar 15, 2011)

Hahaha, well get over yourself cause you are FAR from being a moderator. That's pure insult to any moderator, now you think they're not doing their jobs? Who are you, RIU's Minuteman? lol


----------



## londonfog (Mar 15, 2011)

snitches on a weed forum...classic


----------



## frmrboi (Mar 15, 2011)

londonfog said:


> snitches on a weed forum...classic


watchdogs is a better choice of words.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 15, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> watchdogs is a better choice of words.


wow and you even admit it


----------



## Timmahh (Mar 15, 2011)

stick a finger in my eye, im gonna gouge out both of yours. 

try to stick a dick in my ass, you ll find your own dick sewed in your mouth, backwards.

fact is, jackasses are abound, and the only way to deal with them is to put them in Guantanamo! if that means reporting a FUCKHEAD, so be it.

i dont know either this DD or the DOC. and Honestly i dont give two or even three fucks about them. 
But i really detest SELFISH FUCKHEAD IDIOTS they should be castrated at the minimum or just put to death. dont need more stupid people walking the world, we have enough in government now.


some times whistle blowing is critical. without it, many millions would of been dead decades ago from massive pollution.

also in the last week, i seen a youtube vid from a former HIGH LEVEL Pharmacutical Sales lady. SHE Has left the industry out of an ethical and moral sence of how they are not trying at ALL To cure ANY Desease, but only to Manage them. Bottom line, if someone is CURED< they cant continue to pay the pharm companies money. so now we hear our drs say HEALTH MANAGEMENT> no longer do we hear about a Cure, or a Remission, but rather how we can LIVE with our afflictions until we die, so we can continue to bleed into the coufers of the Pharmacutical Bank Accounts.

their is NO MONEY IN A CURE. 
So bottom line, SNITCHES are BITCHES, but once in a while, you need a whistle blower to step up to the plate.


----------



## greengenez (Mar 15, 2011)

Timmahh said:


> stick a finger in my eye, im gonna gouge out both of yours.
> 
> try to stick a dick in my ass, you ll find your own dick sewed in your mouth, backwards.
> 
> ...


might be a little extreme for name calling. What ever happened to the saying "sticks and stones break bones, and I dont give a care"


----------



## frmrboi (Mar 15, 2011)

londonfog said:


> wow and you even admit it


 I did ? how's that ?


----------



## frmrboi (Mar 15, 2011)

bajafox said:


> you are FAR from being a moderator.


 I'm one elsewhere !


----------



## bajafox (Mar 15, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> I'm one elsewhere !


And that has what to do with RIU? Give it a break man, you're nothing but another person who posts here, leave the modding to the mods. I didn't snitch out being called a name because that's not my job and I really couldn't care less what that person though of me, that's why we have the option to ignore people's posts. Might as well add you too, I haven't seen you post anything constructive and I doubt I ever will.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 15, 2011)

bajafox said:


> And that has what to do with RIU? Give it a break man, you're nothing but another person who posts here, leave the modding to the mods. I didn't snitch out being called a name because that's not my job and I really couldn't care less what that person though of me, that's why we have the option to ignore people's posts. Might as well add you too, I haven't seen you post anything constructive and I doubt I ever will.


I ignored his annoying ass


----------



## Serapis (Mar 15, 2011)

I question why anybody that has been trusted to be a moderator on a public forum, such as yourself, would be publicly announcing bans and infractions of others.... that just seems so out of order to me...



frmrboi said:


> you better watch your mouth punk, FDDK is handing out infractions left and right today. The mighty Brick Top finally has got his ass kicked even.
> #183 -> https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/406069-tafbang-ceiling-light-grow-part-3.html


----------



## frmrboi (Mar 15, 2011)

Serapis said:


> I question why anybody that has been trusted to be a moderator on a public forum, such as yourself, would be publicly announcing bans and infractions of others.... that just seems so out of order to me...


well I didn't wnt to see my friend dingleberry suspended too, he's to fragile to handle that public humiliation. luckily he heeded my warning and has suposedly dropped out of the "discussion"


----------



## bajafox (Mar 15, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I ignored his annoying ass


I probably should have done it long ago...



Serapis said:


> I question why anybody that has been trusted to be a moderator on a public forum, such as yourself, would be publicly announcing bans and infractions of others.... that just seems so out of order to me...


I doubt he's a moderator anywhere else, maybe a Myspace group but not a forum. If he is though, I doubt there are many members too.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 15, 2011)

I dont think he was banned.If anything just an infraction..I still see his avatar and im able to rep him when others were banned you were not able to do either


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 15, 2011)

"also in the last week, i seen a youtube vid from a former HIGH LEVEL Pharmacutical Sales lady. SHE Has left the industry out of an ethical and moral sence of how they are not trying at ALL To cure ANY Desease, but only to Manage them. Bottom line, if someone is CURED< they cant continue to pay the pharm companies money. so now we hear our drs say HEALTH MANAGEMENT> no longer do we hear about a Cure, or a Remission, but rather how we can LIVE with our afflictions until we die, so we can continue to bleed into the coufers of the Pharmacutical Bank Accounts." 

Very accurate, not suprising by any means but an alternative form of health care, if anyone is interested is holistic health. Very cheap, easy to research and treats the cause, not the symptom.


----------



## frmrboi (Mar 15, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I dont think he was banned.If anything just an infraction..I still see his avatar and im able to rep him when others were banned you were not able to do either


I never said he was banned.


----------



## bajafox (Mar 15, 2011)

Did someone say something? lol


----------



## WoodyHaze (Mar 15, 2011)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## SCARHOLE (Mar 16, 2011)

https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/417186-g13-truth-comes-out-doc.html#post5456123

*Fletchman found this @ Mr Nice Forums an wrote the following..........*

The G13 truth comes out Doc wins 
Looks like Doc is right, and he is a man of his word for NOT givin up his source.

http://www.mrnice.nl/forum/6-breeder...humbs-g13.html

_"Hello my Brothers,_
_I am here to back a real bro for not disclosing me as his source in obtaining his G13 strain. It is a great pleasure knowing this person for being true to his word._
_Dr. Greenthumb has been taking alot of crap for the nickname D/D that I labled some clones that I sold him. It has caused a shit storm at a couple of forums._
_I owe Dr. Greenthumb a huge apology for the stress he is probably going thru._
_I am apologizing to Dr. Greenthumb here since I have quite a few friends here that know a little about my history growing mj. As most of you who know me can vouch that I have had the G13 strain since the mid 80's. Nevil can also verify that. And also that I had sold the strain for $25g's to a "canadian breeder" a while back. Btw, the 25g's were distributed to our group who had previously agreed to keep the strain locked down. Had the economy not gone to shit it would have never been sold. _
_Dr. Greenthumb bought the strain and not just the clone. He decided to make it available to the public in pure form and is basically selling the strain at around 1% of what he paid for it, which is quite a deal. _
_I would also like to extend my apology to Double D a moderator at another forum for stress he must have for the confusion about my labeling methods._

_I also want all my bro's who have sent me pm's that I am answering each and everyone within the next couple of days. The Skunk that you all are after will be available as soon as Nevil decides what he wants to do with the strain as I am leaving it up to him. _

_Take care my brothers!_
_Jim"_

*Dogless has been a member for almost 2 years at Mr. Nice, read his past posts he seems to know Nevil and Shanti.*

*Wonder what Stonedheadgiver will say to this, LOL! *

*" Fletchman."*





I Know this dosent "prove" anything, unless we were all there filming there is no proof. 
But this explains why DrGT said it was DDs, Dogless sold it as such. 
The reason he wouldnt just tell us this is cause he aggred with Dogless to not tell where it came from. 
And he kept his word even when being called a liar an a scammer on alot of forums.​


----------



## Green Dave (Mar 16, 2011)

SCARHOLE said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/417186-g13-truth-comes-out-doc.html#post5456123
> 
> *Fletchman found this @ Mr Nice Forums an wrote the following..........*
> 
> ...


Finaly the truth comes out I for one thought that the Doc had to much to loose to lie about this
But now what are the bashers and spamers going to do with there time
Now we can move on to what this site is all about 
Thanks Scarehole for posting this


----------



## Doobius1 (Mar 16, 2011)

The truth will set you free!!
Wheres whyte berry and metal head? they've lived in here for the last 2 weeks talking shit about something they don't know nothing about. Well what have you got to say now? I know what you got to say....'Hey..what's Dr. GT's number?' If the G13 was flyin off the shelf BEFORE the shit storm...imagine how long before it's sold out now!! LMAO at all you neysayers and please let us know when your order arrives and do a grow journal and smoke report while your at it.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 16, 2011)

#1 
Today, 12:04 AM
dogless 
Junior Member

Join Date: Jul 2009
Posts: 13

I dont believe it this is one of 13 posts so who knows he could just be talking shit


----------



## frmrboi (Mar 16, 2011)

wytedingleberry said:


> I dont believe it this is one of 13 posts so who knows he could just be talking shit


I'd be grasping at straws too if I made an ass of myself like you did.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 16, 2011)

03-16-2011, 07:50 AM
frmrboi
Mr.Ganja
This message is hidden because frmrboi is on your ignore list.
View Post
Remove user from ignore list

Why are you following me?
I cannot see noen of your poosts so stop harassing me


----------



## frmrboi (Mar 16, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I cannot see noen of your poosts so stop harassing me


 if you can't see me, how could I be harassing you ?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 16, 2011)

Damn does this kid ever not post behind me?


----------



## frmrboi (Mar 16, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Damn does this kid ever not post behind me?


about 99.99 % of the time.
That's how a forum works one guy makes a comment another makes a follow up comment.


----------



## greengenez (Mar 16, 2011)

You are a getting a little out of hand.
wyte what strain you trying? I know you'll give an honest report, and I'll be waiting.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 16, 2011)

iranian chemo


----------



## greengenez (Mar 16, 2011)

nice. Going to let us see?


----------



## VICTORYGARDENSHYDRO (Mar 16, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Damn does this kid ever not post behind me?


 just put this up after you post


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 16, 2011)

[/IMG]Got ya


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 16, 2011)

greengenez said:


> nice. Going to let us see?


Yes i will be putting a journal up soon once they look good enough as of now they both broke soil im just waiting on true leavse not the cotys


----------



## Timmahh (Mar 16, 2011)

> 03-16-2011 09:54 AM #511
> 
> 
> *wyteberrywidow*
> ...


 

*wyteberrywidow* 






View Profile 





View Forum Posts 





Private Message 





View Journal Entries 





View Articles 





Add as Contact 









> Marijuana EXPERT *Mr. Ganja*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Yep you sure did got ya. you got your self. what a schmutz lmao*


----------



## Banditt (Mar 16, 2011)

wyteberry how come there is always someone riding your jock around here?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 16, 2011)

Timmahh said:


> *wyteberrywidow*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah you seem to be in the category with the ignored


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 16, 2011)

Banditt said:


> wyteberry how come there is always someone riding your jock around here?


 i honestly wish i knew


----------



## Dr Gruber (Mar 16, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> i honestly wish i knew


So thats what you guys have been drinking, and i thought it was the THCFarmer koolaide.lol


----------



## Timmahh (Mar 16, 2011)

SCARHOLE said:


> *Origionaly Posted by Fletchman..... *
> 
> 
> Looks like Doc is right, and he is a man of his word for NOT givin up his source.
> ...


interesting what you can find, when someone does a bit of research.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Mar 16, 2011)

I also believe WbW would be a good tester.
Or I wouldnt have gifted him 2 seeds.
Hes been on my friends list for quite awhile an is very honnest.


----------



## Timmahh (Mar 16, 2011)

you can ignore me all you wish. Im JUST POINTING TO FACTS. so you can ingore one of the messengers all you wish, but the message is still out there. you cause drama, drama follows you, its not that hard to figure out really.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 16, 2011)

SCARHOLE said:


> I also believe WbW would be a good tester.
> Or I wouldnt have gifted him 2 seeds.
> Hes been on my friends list for quite awhile an is very honnest.


Thank you very much Scar.Iwill be honest


----------



## bajafox (Mar 16, 2011)

Timmahh said:


> interesting what you can find, when someone does a bit of research.


What the hell are you talking about???? That's all we've been trying to do since this whole thing started, is finding out the facts by doing research. 


@Scarhole, I also believe that wbw will present an honest report. I'm not biased towards any breeder, I think I have more than a dozen in my collection from different breeders and let's be honest, who wouldn't want to grow the original G13 from seed? When someone claims they have it and can't even explain where they got it from it raises red flags and naturally people want the truth. 

The problem this whole time was all of Dr.G's supporters came off as completely unprofessional with no facts or even grow journals to prove they even grow, let alone know the truth about the mythical G13 being in the hands of Dr.G.


----------



## puffntuff (Mar 16, 2011)

Damn whyte with all these leeches all over your back I feel bad for you. Your blood must taste good cuz you pick up more leeches everyday!!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 16, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> Damn whyte with all these leeches all over your back I feel bad for you. Your blood must taste good cuz you pick up more leeches everyday!!


lmao tell me about it i got tiger blood lol


----------



## VICTORYGARDENSHYDRO (Mar 16, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> lmao tell me about it i got tiger blood lol


I gave you some shit and your response was really funny, My attitude towards you changed right then. Most people would have got all defensive


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 16, 2011)

VICTORYGARDENSHYDRO said:


> I gave you some shit and your response was really funny, My attitude towards you changed right then. Most people would have got all defensive


Yeah i gave you the benefit of the doubt but if you see how much the other guys bug me man o man


----------



## greengenez (Mar 16, 2011)

(It was kind of funny when you gayed yourself though) sorry But I did smile.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 16, 2011)

greengenez said:


> (It was kind of funny when you gayed yourself though) sorry But I did smile.


I copied to make sure i had it and say got ya thanks.But idiots wouldnt know that tho


----------



## Timmahh (Mar 16, 2011)

lol, ya i laughed my ass off over that one, and im not even medicated yet. lol

ya im new here, im new to the MI MMJ program, but ive been a medicater since i was 9. im 45 this year.
i'm a very fact based, logical type thinking person. if this says anything Mr Spook (leonard nemoy) was my idle as a kid. lol So if its not Logical or statistically viable, its BS in my book, until things can be proven. lol

now i know ive been busting a few of your peeps balls, but look at your comments and post on this subject. many were stating facts that honestly were merely opinions, and that seemingly was founded on in correct, or just plain wrong information.


i have/had no clue on this stuff (peertaining to this thread) until i started reading and doing some of my own research on it. I really dont give 2 shits one way or another, BUT im adimant about Truth and Honesty. ESPECIALLY when it comes to asking someone to spend a crazy amount of money on something i feel is 1000% over priced.


----------



## OGMan (Mar 16, 2011)

Hooray! It's over and Doc as always has been shown to be a man of his word


----------



## greengenez (Mar 16, 2011)

Easy lets not get everyone fired up again. Lets just say he's worth a shot.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 16, 2011)

OGMan said:


> Hooray! It's over and Doc as always has been shown to be a man of his word


Not really


----------



## Sensisansei (Mar 16, 2011)

Hmmmmm!?! Thats odd that there is such a variety of opinoin? I dont think as a newbi or beginer i would recomend but he may carry a few very potent strains yet so do i and nearly every other breeder grower on this site! SENSI


----------



## SwissCheese (Mar 19, 2011)

unsubscribed.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Mar 19, 2011)

Here is a quote from Nevel sayn that Jim Ortega is Dogless ..




"#"





Senior Member
Join Date: Apr 2008
Location: NEXT DOOR ssssshhhhhhh!.
Posts: 1,733 







Quote:
Originally Posted by *Nevil*  
_Much more IMO. We are still using Maple Leaf, Garlic Bud and Kush 4 and I don't think that Jim is done yet._
_N._


Nev, folks.

Nev is Jim not allready here under the tag Dogless?. 

Maybe a nudge from yourself Nev and he would possibly tell us about some of his work past and present?.


"or it might not be him?"





__________________




Nevil





Breeder and moderator
Join Date: Aug 2010
Posts: 1,145 







Quote:
"or it might not be him? 
It's him alright, he's probably not interested in attracting the same kind of attention I get from trolls. Who can blame him.

N.

http://www.mrnice.nl/forum/4-talk-shantibaba-mrnice-vu-du-com-support/5577-1985-seed-bank-catalog-5.html


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 19, 2011)

scarhole said:


> here is a quote from nevel sayn that jim ortega is dogless ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 irainian chemo is up and going pics and thread should be up in a day or two


----------



## Chad Sexington (Mar 19, 2011)

If he had a pure Chemo I would consider ordering it.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 19, 2011)

Chad Sexington said:


> If he had a pure Chemo I would consider ordering it.


The funny thing is i dont even know the genetics of this strain iranian or chemo


----------



## greengenez (Mar 19, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> irainian chemo is up and going pics and thread should be up in a day or two


 Can't wait. Thanks


----------



## SCARHOLE (Mar 19, 2011)

Chad Sexington said:


> If he had a pure Chemo I would consider ordering it.


Have you tired UBC Chemo chad?
It didnt go around here in my parts.


----------



## Chad Sexington (Mar 19, 2011)

SCARHOLE said:


> Have you tired UBC Chemo chad?
> It didnt go around here in my parts.


Yea, I never grew it out myself, but I had some from a friends crop. I really enjoyed it.
What do you mean it didn't go around your parts, like nobody wanted to buy it, or ya just didn't have access to it? I think you can order it from hemp depot somewhere.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Mar 19, 2011)

No access..
kind weed is rare here an it was very very rare here in the old days. 
Mostly Mexi Brick bud. lol
Dam I miss colorado.


----------



## Eugenics (Apr 29, 2011)

Take a look at my Sour Cataracts and Sunset Kush, both are on that site. Look into the "***serverfundauctions" tab.


----------



## Doobius1 (Apr 29, 2011)

Doc told me via email he's working on a pure Chemo presently. Says he has not been happy enough with the results and won't release it until he is.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Apr 29, 2011)

Sounds great, I may be trying it if his chemo Iranian is as good as it sounds....


----------



## OGMan (May 2, 2011)

SCARHOLE said:


> Sounds great, I may be trying it if his chemo Iranian is as good as it sounds....


Have you seen Bubble Growers Chemo Iranian over at MMMA in the 1 pound challenge? It's a mountain and he just started flowering.


----------



## newgrowboxgrower (Jun 17, 2011)

WHILE YOU GUYS WERE BUSY BEEN HAVIN A DICK MEASUREING CONTEST.....







here is the fridge grow. thanks doc
IAF`s 6 weeks old in refrigerator under cfls with 20-4 lighting


----------



## greenjoe (Jun 18, 2011)

I grew his OG kush last year....awesome and huge huge plants.(good summer)....I am now growing his Chemo iranian......They are 5 weeks old....looking good......I have had no issues with him....i did have issues with BCBD......i will be making a journal of my Chemo


----------



## boneheadbob (Jun 18, 2011)

So what happened to the beans WBW grew?


----------



## greengenez (Jun 18, 2011)

Wyte's been awol for a bit. I think he's moving or something.


----------



## newgrowboxgrower (Jun 19, 2011)

Here is un update to 8 weeks veg


----------



## zvuv (Jul 8, 2011)

I have just ordered DrGT's C99 fem ($200, gulp). Also, I have started his Endless Sky & Big Laughing. These are 5yr old seeds but I hope to get a couple of germinations from each.

His seeds are damn expensive. Especially if, like me, you are only growing a few plants in a closet. I need only 2 seeds. I suggested to him that 5 packs would be helpful for customers like me. He told me that he tried that once and everyone started 'whining' that they wanted 10 packs. Yeah he's a jerk on the phone. His website is poorly designed and confusing. Considering the price of the seeds, there is precious little supplemental info. It's refreshing not to read all the breathless hype and anecdotes some breeders post about their seeds but some grow tips & pix would be appropriate. AFAIK you have to buy from his site. No one else retails his gear.

OTH: You get the Doc himself on the phone, and prickly as he is, he does answer questions. I buy over the phone with a CC and it's quicker and easier than dealing with other sites. (Just don't try any small talk).

So why pay his prices and put up with his obnoxious manners?

I haven't grown his stuff yet. Based on reviews I find that his stuff is always top notch often special. Most important they tend to be consistent, good germ rate, good m/f ratio low hermie rate, good yield and stable phenotypes. The last is very important to a small grower like myself. If I plant 3 seeds from a pack I want to know I am going to get the plant I had in mind.

I grow about 6 plants at a time. With that kind of setup, each plant is a considerable investment in time and operation costs ( ferts soil, equipment etc). An extra $10 per seed to make sure that I get a quality plant, is nickel and dime. When I add in the consideration that I might go to jail for growing this seed, it seems really stupid to cheap out. It doesnt make sense for me to buy from Nirvana at perhaps $5 /seed and not know wtf I am going to get. In fact I am growing some seeds that cost $15 ea. Planted three, two were some wierd phenotype, the seedlings stretched rapidly and then fell over and died. So now I have one plant and it cost $45 to get it and I don't know how good it will be!


----------



## ROARK (Jul 9, 2011)

anyone from the states recently had luck w the doc?


----------



## Dr Gruber (Jul 9, 2011)

ROARK said:


> anyone from the states recently had luck w the doc?


Yep...it took 7 days to get to me.


----------



## greengenez (Jul 9, 2011)

I got 2 orders. one in 5 one in 7


----------



## bo fli 7000 (Jul 10, 2011)

i've ordered three times receive them all even had a slight promblem one time but we worked it out and he did what he said he was gonna do


----------



## Green Dave (Jul 10, 2011)

Hey just took the dope down this stuff is a winner taste yeild and high will be with me for sometime


----------



## plantvision (Jul 10, 2011)

Growing ChemIranian and Ohzone, yeah he is kinda a gruff dude to work with, his wife is a lot nicer to talk to.

All female plants, so I am damned pleased. Should be for the price though.


----------



## newgrowboxgrower (Jul 14, 2011)

10001101010


----------



## Dr Gruber (Jul 14, 2011)

I just pulled about 12 oz's from one g13....


----------



## Green Dave (Jul 17, 2011)

Pics DR G ?


----------



## Dr Gruber (Jul 17, 2011)

Green Dave said:


> Pics DR G ?


There are a bunch of them on my journal but i havent put any recent photos up........

i will take some more and get them up as soon as i can.

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/407506-dr-grubers-g13-grow-journal-33.html#post5973418


----------



## BudNoobie (Aug 9, 2011)

To be honest I wasnt gonna skim through 57 pages to find an answer. Got through about 17 then just decided to post. Saw alot of people vouching for the quality but how about the quantity? Iranian auto flower, do you really get as much of an outdoor yield as stated? Think it said something like 100 to 300g. That just sounds too good to be true to me. Can anyone vouch for a number anywhere close to that when grown outdoors?


----------



## kingdiamond (Aug 10, 2011)

BudNoobie said:


> To be honest I wasnt gonna skim through 57 pages to find an answer. Got through about 17 then just decided to post. Saw alot of people vouching for the quality but how about the quantity? Iranian auto flower, do you really get as much of an outdoor yield as stated? Think it said something like 100 to 300g. That just sounds too good to be true to me. Can anyone vouch for a number anywhere close to that when grown outdoors?


Ive never ran his straight iranian autoflower but if Doc lists this as the possible yield im taking it as fact .

Docs bubba kush (katsu cut) iranian G13 and his arcata train wreck was just fabulous im growing out some of docs endless sky right now i bought another 1000 watt lamp to give her a master blast of lumens during her flower stages im geeked everything i hear about the ES is awesome and i cant wait!


----------



## oldbongwater (Aug 15, 2011)

Like every other seed, Doc's product will live up to his claims as long as the person doing the growing knows what he is doing. Genetics are vital certainly, but the growers ability to get the most out of the product is imperative.


----------



## zvuv (Aug 15, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> I just pulled about 12 oz's from one g13....


Awesome! How big was the plant at veg and what light?


Update: I got my order from DrGt. Took over 2 weeks. Gear from Attitude & Sannie's got here with a week. So yes, slow & grumpy. But it's the results that count. I am vegging his c99


----------



## Dr Gruber (Aug 15, 2011)

zvuv said:


> Awesome! How big was the plant at veg and what light?
> 
> 
> Update: I got my order from DrGt. Took over 2 weeks. Gear from Attitude & Sannie's got here with a week. So yes, slow & grumpy. But it's the results that count. I am vegging his c99


 
Off the top of my head...i believe it was 27" tall from the dirt when i flipped to 12-12. During Veg I was running 1-400 watt MH and 1-400 watt hps, both hung vertically.
2 weeks huh??? mine have never taken more then 7 days.


----------



## greenjoe (Aug 15, 2011)

i am doing his chemo iranians as we speak.......huge...huge....

only thing is(first time for me) with these chemo's....i got 3 dwarf mutants.....they don't really do anything....but i understand that these things happen in the gene pool....11 out of 11 germed


----------



## greengenez (Aug 17, 2011)

All my orders were in 7 or less. Growing Big Laughing now (around 7wks in flower), and it is also a very large plant with large nugz. Can't wait to try it out.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Aug 17, 2011)

greengenez said:


> All my orders were in 7 or less. Growing Big Laughing now (around 7wks in flower), and it is also a very large plant with large nugz. Can't wait to try it out.


Got any pics?


----------



## zvuv (Aug 17, 2011)

I want to grow some of docs BL. I have two of his c99s starting now.


----------



## greengenez (Aug 19, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> Got any pics?


 Just for you doc.

Grown with vertical lighting, in LP aero. 
heres a pic of the day she went in.
 
about 8"


----------



## greenjoe (Aug 20, 2011)

i want to run his *Matanuska Thunderfuck...or his columbian skies......his chemo's should be finished 2nd week sept.....i hope..then i have 3 more that will probably be last week sept....they are very big...one hit 7'
*


----------



## Dr Gruber (Aug 20, 2011)

greengenez said:


> Just for you doc.
> View attachment 1743484View attachment 1743485
> Grown with vertical lighting, in LP aero.
> heres a pic of the day she went in.
> ...


Thank you Sir....ive always been intersted in the BL and wondered what it looked like. How did that one yeild?



greenjoe said:


> i want to run his *Matanuska Thunderfuck...or his columbian skies......his chemo's should be finished 2nd week sept.....i hope..then i have 3 more that will probably be last week sept....they are very big...one hit 7'
> *


I just ran 2 columbian skies plants.....it really gets better and better as you let it cure. Very nice smoke.


----------



## greenjoe (Aug 20, 2011)

*"I just ran 2 columbian skies plants.....it really gets better and better as you let it cure. Very nice smoke."

Excellent....Excellent 
*


----------



## greengenez (Aug 20, 2011)

Still going I think I'm gonna take it in a wk or so. Buds arent super dense but all are large. I would hate to guess what she's gonna give. Looks like a fair amount though
I have a mother that is like a siamese twin. Its stem is wide, flat, and grows 3 fan leaves instead of the normal 2. Its like a plant and a 1/2. lol


----------



## Dr Gruber (Aug 20, 2011)

A few shots of the Columbian Skies I am currently smoking......


----------



## OGMan (Aug 21, 2011)

can you tellus abit about the taste an potency of your columbia skies dr. gruber? indoors or out?


----------



## Dr Gruber (Aug 21, 2011)

OGMan said:


> can you tellus abit about the taste an potency of your columbia skies dr. gruber? indoors or out?


Indoors.
Potancy about 9 of 10.
Taste--Hard to describe......Earthy, with a dank sweetness to it. I taste a bit of Berry flavor but my friend thinks Im crazy because he doesnt taste that. It brings me back to the 70's when i could get Columbian Gold or Red...has that sort of taste to it. And i do notice that the longer it cures the more flavor comes out.

Im not sure if you can veiw this site without being a member but i journaled it here........
http://cannetics.com/forum/showthread.php?2714-Dr-Greenthunmbs-Columbian-Skies-Grow-Journal


Forgot to mention that i got 7 oz's from the best of the two plants in soil---3.5 gal pots.


----------



## greenjoe (Aug 24, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> A few shots of the Columbian Skies I am currently smoking......


yes...i am going to get me some..


----------



## skunkd0c (Aug 24, 2011)

A bunch of cheerleaders are fighting over who has the most beautiful pom poms, again.


----------



## zvuv (Aug 29, 2011)

Well I ordered Doc's Big Laughing & Big Purps. On sale. Couldn't resist. I got the usual gruff telephone convo....

Me "Hey I'm growing some of your C99, do you have any advice?"

Doc "No"

So I got gruff and short with him and that worked really well. I pressed him a bit impatiently on the details and interrupted him several times and he was actually quite helpful.

I get the impression that he really is a good guy. Perhaps even a really nice guy but he shouldn't answering the phone without adult supervision


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 29, 2011)

So March came and went and it's nearly September, somehow the Doc has still yet to produce any more of his genuine exodus beans, how convenient.


----------



## oldbongwater (Sep 5, 2011)

We all know it is not a perfect world, and yes i have had the same abrupt conversations with Doc countless times, but then again how many other breeders will even talk to you on the phone at all? If there was ever a problem he always sent replacements immediately, even if we were not sure what or who caused the situation in the first place. I look for the best genetics and uniformity, and that is exactly what shows up, time after time.


----------



## Biggybuds (Sep 8, 2011)

doc doesn't tolerate fools to well. be polite and respectfull and that's what you'll get back and i'm with oldbongwater on this, you always get the best genetics time after time after time


----------



## digging (Sep 8, 2011)

I have dealt with the Doc on a few occasions, and I have even met him. I have huge respect for the man. In my opinion he is a straight shooter who doesn't tolerate BS. Treat him how you would wish to be treated, with respect, politeness and integrity and you will soon come to find for yourself, what a great guy the Doc is.

Long live the Doc and his amazing strains !!!


----------



## Dr Gruber (Sep 8, 2011)

digging said:


> I have dealt with the Doc on a few occasions, and I have even met him. I have huge respect for the man. In my opinion he is a straight shooter who doesn't tolerate BS. Treat him how you would wish to be treated, with respect, politeness and integrity and you will soon come to find for yourself, what a great guy the Doc is.
> 
> Long live the Doc and his amazing strains !!!


Well Said.


----------



## greengenez (Sep 9, 2011)

My big laughing turned out to be o.k. Fair smoke, that makes me very forgetful. 
I just germed 5 the dope 5 chocolate rain (sannies) and 3 jack the ripper (tga), after 2 nights and 1 day, 3 big tap roots on the dope, 2 c-r cracked, and I dont really see anything on my jtr's.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Sep 9, 2011)

greengenez said:


> My big laughing turned out to be o.k. Fair smoke, that makes me very forgetful.
> I just germed 5 the dope 5 chocolate rain (sannies) and 3 jack the ripper (tga), after 2 nights and 1 day, 3 big tap roots on the dope, 2 c-r cracked, and I dont really see anything on my jtr's.


What about the fits of laughter? And how is the taste?


----------



## greengenez (Sep 9, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> What about the fits of laughter? And how is the taste?


only laughter is my buddies, because the shit makes me forgetful as all get out. 
taste is kind of a mild spice of good weed.
Not real pleased with the first run, but I'm gonna give it another just to make sure. As of right now it's good but not good enough to keep.


----------



## couchlock907 (Sep 23, 2011)

35 days to AK


----------



## Dr Gruber (Sep 23, 2011)

couchlock907 said:


> 35 days to AK


i dont understand??????


----------



## workinit (Nov 25, 2011)

londonfog said:


> enjoy your weed dude but that is not the same Cindy 99...your Cindy should finish less the 55 days thats what made it so damn popular as a sativa strain....the quick finish along with the sativa affect...check your info...I just went to his website and he had ZERO info on Cindy lineage wonder why...Joey tells what his is.. F2 ..so does Moscaseeds.. BX1 ( two same phenos of Cindy 99) all from the Grimm stock...but I do see Dr.Greenthumb pimping 2 seeds (G13) for 200 dollars thats 100 dollars a seed better get one before he sell out... WTF


I know this thread is old as hell but I had to respond to this crap. First Mosca Negra C99 was junk. I had 4 fems out of a pack of 10 and NONE even remotely resembled original C99 in any way, they were absolute trash. I know this because I coughed up $150 to heavens stairway in 2000 for ten Grimm C99 beans, 7 of which were females and some of the best smoke I ever had. I have seen Dr Grubers grow of c99 and it DOES very closely resemble what I remember about cindy especially the dreading and the long running buds. Very stretchy lanky girl she was. Oh, and as far as finishing the first girl was taken at 51 days, the last on day 62. They were in a hydro setup with ZERO problems the whole grow so those finishing times should be about right.


----------



## OGMan (Nov 25, 2011)

workinit said:


> I know this thread is old as hell but I had to respond to this crap. First Mosca Negra C99 was junk. I had 4 fems out of a pack of 10 and NONE even remotely resembled original C99 in any way, they were absolute trash. I know this because I coughed up $150 to heavens stairway in 2000 for ten Grimm C99 beans, 7 of which were females and some of the best smoke I ever had. I have seen Dr Grubers grow of c99 and it DOES very closely resemble what I remember about cindy especially the dreading and the long running buds. Very stretchy lanky girl she was. Oh, and as far as finishing the first girl was taken at 51 days, the last on day 62. They were in a hydro setup with ZERO problems the whole grow so those finishing times should be about right.


That was my experience too


----------



## OGMan (Aug 31, 2012)

i just got some Freedom 35 smoke and seeds from doc and vava voom that is potent smoke. can't wait to grow her


----------



## Dr Gruber (Aug 31, 2012)

Ive got her running right now....glad to hear you liked the smoke...cant wait!

link........
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/546265-dr-greenthumbs-freedom-35-seed.html


----------



## chadkush (May 17, 2013)

Why cant you breed with s1 seeds? That dont sound rite.


----------

